# The first word that comes to your mind: CHELSHIV Deluxe Edition (DO NOT DISTURB!)



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

This is how it works, I'll say a word then the person below me will say the first thing the comes to their mind when they think of that word. Then then next person uses that persons word and thinks of the first thing that comes to their mind when they think of that word. For example, I say fruit, the next person says trees, the next person says air, etc. etc.

Football.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Auburn.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Colour.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

circle


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

DVD ..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Movie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seven


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

number.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FIVE...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Five Alive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Juice


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Roids


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Baseball.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Home run.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

McCauly Culkin. (he was in a film where he ran home and was killed by bees, yeh :|)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mcdonalds.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

vomit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

tits.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

GTFO.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

pussy. o.o


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

cat 8*D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

meow :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

tiger


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pussycat dolls


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

whores


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

cheap.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

motel


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

dumpy


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lumpy.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fergie - Lady Lumps


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

erm... backseat of car.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

you're all weird..:side:

sex


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

pillage


----------



## Anthony126517 (May 20, 2009)

Swagger lol


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

zombies 8*D


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BRAINS.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Nerds


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Blitz


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

stalin


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hitler


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

DH....


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Mel Gibson... :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nazi.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

(Mel Gibson was meant for Nazi)

SERVERS


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Basketball


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Santa


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

love.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

hate.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

bridge o.o


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

relapse


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

collapse.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Back to the future.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Trish Stratus.

EDIT: What? This is supposed to be in response to "Fox".


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Fox :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Me...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

PANDAS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bears


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WOLVES


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WOLVERINE


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

My neighbors


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Nigglets. :$


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Tasty.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Vanilla Milk Shakes.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Johnny Rocket's


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

What?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Wife Beater.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Under-shirt.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy Trail


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

King Rated-R™;7492509 said:


> Under-shirt.


Damn I was hoping for Steve Austin.

Edit: for happy trail - getting high.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Mesh.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Fishnets 8*D


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Fish.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Dicks



King Rated-R™ said:


> What?


You don't know what Johnny Rockets is? What kind of country are they running up there?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

FACE 8*D


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Postage said:


> Dicks
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what Johnny Rockets is? What kind of country are they running up there?


Canada; We lack a lot of things the States have. Or maybe I just havent seen this "Johnny Rockets" before. 

Anyways, Tag Team.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dying


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sadness.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

EMO .


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Joy 8*D


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Show.
(Joy used to be his manager)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Dr. Evil


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Austin Powers.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mini me


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Funny.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave Chapelle


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Comedy.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Weird Facial Expressions.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Babies


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Glass

Edit: Wtf is up with these servers?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Feet


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Fragile.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Asians.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

tiny :O


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Mouse.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> tiny :O


What do you mean. Tiny people or tiny dickies

Small


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> What do you mean. Tiny people or tiny dickies


tiny people of course 8*D



Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Fast.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Usain Bolt


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Who??


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Olympics.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle.

On a side note, I'm surprised this thread made it to this many pages this fast.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Bald.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shiny.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

vibrator


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Toy..


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

transformers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Megan Fox.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

only second to Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ass..


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Titties 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yottsu 8*D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RADDA


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

SHNITZEL! <3


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Random


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ass...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Deja Vu


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

tits.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

boobs


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Pam Anderson


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Kim Kardashian sums it up pretty well


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Stripperella


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Tommy Lee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kid Rock


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Garbage


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Money


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

corrupted


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

The government


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Barack Obama.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Weed.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No-no.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

perfect game!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

shut out.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

zero deaths


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Sex and the City


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hookers


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Herpes


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

STD..


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Not Alot of fun


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Rollercoster.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Space Mountain


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Ric Flair


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Old Pimp


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sex lol


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

couples/Fun


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sleep... (which I'm gonna do now. Night 8*D)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Goodnight yottsu.

Lets keep it going.

Cars


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pixar.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Gay...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Straight


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Bi.

(stupid character limit)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sexual


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark Henry


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ratings.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Live Sex Celebration.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lita.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hot...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Summer


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

'69 ..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

San Francisco '49ers


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Football


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

XFL .


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

He Hate Me


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Kobe.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Legend


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Larry


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

King.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

King Booker.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

pinky


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sexy.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Horny


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Always...:side:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Leprechaun.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Bad movie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

High School Musical


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Annoying.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## DRowe13 (Jun 11, 2009)

whore


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Madison Rayne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Slick Johnson


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Big Dick Johnson 8*D


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Magic Johnson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lakers


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Lake.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

water


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Rain.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

umbrella


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Rihanna


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Brown


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Punch


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ears...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eyes.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Shrooms

nice servers


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

LSD...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

blind


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Daddy V


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Rolls of fat.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Bread


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

meat.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Steak


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Smoke


----------



## Eric89 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cancer


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lung..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

air...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Oxygen


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mask....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mysterio


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Greatness.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sexy 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Megan FOx


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Greatness


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

you! (whoever you are)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pimp My ride.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Xzibit.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Gangsta':side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rap.....


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Canada


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Edge...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Moose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Russia


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

beat me to it^


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

yottsu said:


> you! (whoever you are)




Moose...

Animal.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Batista.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Porn Star


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sex....


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ugly.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

lostfap

nice name obv.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive got brown hair bbz.

Excellent.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

^ werewolf


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Vampire.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Succubus.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Twilight


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Zone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Twilight...... Over rated


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Overrated - your skills in bed.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The cookie monster.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blue..


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Heroin


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Celebrities 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Weddings.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Torture


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rack...


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

boobies


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

fun...


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Meeeeeeee


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YOU...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

DICKFACE


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Insulted


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Insulted


I was calling Lostfap a dickface 8*D

Pokemon :hmm:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ nice cover :side: as if you would ;D


Mudkip.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I was calling Lostfap a dickface 8*D
> 
> Pokemon :hmm:


O thats better, you still love me right 

Digimon


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Adventure (first season 8*D)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Action


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

John the Great Cena


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Explosions


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Explosions - a guy in the bathroom after eating beans


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Mr. Bean.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Race.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Car....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Crash


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Sympathy sex


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Horrible


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

nazi's.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Meanies


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lostfan said:


> nazi's.


Suck Dick


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Homosexuals.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Broke Back Mountain


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Heath Ledger.

edit: off to watch NOC, see ya ;D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lostfan said:


> Heath Ledger.
> 
> edit: off to watch NOC, see ya ;D


The Joker


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Dead..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alive


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

KISS.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Rockstars.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Old school


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Toilets


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Toilets


WTF lol, what do toilets have to do with old school 

crappy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Great Khali.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

stinky


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

shoes :O


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

feet..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Fetish.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Snuka.

EDIT: This is in response to "Snitsky," thanks servers.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Snitsky


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

FLY!!!


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Creepy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tired. :/


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

You need a massage 

sleepy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

pillow.

:O


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Soft


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fat people


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Food.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Life.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

random


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Food gives Life so that is how I got to that lol. Anyways

Music


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

good.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Angels lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wings.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Paul McCartney.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

A dude


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

A lady


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Women


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Boobs


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

FUN


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

me? 8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You?.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Sexy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Aw shucks :$

Time.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

just for you 

Not enough


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Money (I keep naming Floyd songs... :hmm


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> Money (I keep naming Floyd songs... :hmm


I take it you like Floyd than.

Evil


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Bears. lol


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Colbert.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Truthiness (I love Stephen Colbert!!!! 8*D)


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

8*D

America


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pretty Ricky

argh.. wtf @ at these servers


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

********


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Skinheads... :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Black Panthers


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Black Power


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Obama


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

White House (hurr)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jesse:side:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL (i laughed out loud irl :side


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Laughing


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Crying


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Emo...


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Eyeliner


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Undertaker


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Magical Powers


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Chris Angel


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MIND FREAK


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

a pimp


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

a ho.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

WWE divas


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Batista. lol


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Penis on steriods


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

weird


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Talentless fucking drug addicted hack

That's 5 words and I stand by them regardless.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Orton


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Boring


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dull..


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Trackpants.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Sweat


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Shop.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Robbery


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Daylight.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Darkness


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

vampires


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Blood


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Blading


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ric Flair


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Chop.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stick


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Legally


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Illegal


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Drugs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff...


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Talentless


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Failure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy

Wish he wasn't though, shame, but I had to drop him off my fav. wrestlers list. Can't have that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

John F Kennedy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassy Knoll


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

murder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hitler


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Scumbag


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Nazi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh horse shit, the damn servers again...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

World War II


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inglourious Basterds. 

August 25'th, do NOT forget!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Brad Pitt


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fight Club


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

UFC........


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dominance


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

The terminator


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Future


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Greatness

Edit: lol servers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfection.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Curt Hennig


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Barbie.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

diva .


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Barbie


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

aqua.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Music

edit: nevermind this.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

sea world


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Shamu :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sham wow! Towel commercials.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Vince's nuts (you're gonna love his nuts!)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TNA referee Slick Johnson.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Clueless. (I don't know anything about that guy)


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

dumbfounded


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dumb.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maria

Slick Johnson had sex with Madison Rain of the Beautiful people. I think he costed Angelina Love's opponent a match he refereed at last weeks ppv if Rain would have sex with him. He's pretty damn cool.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Rofl. (I got nothing better :/)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Playboy.

he sounds like a bit of a rapist, from the way you described that, lol.

edit @ rofl.

Helicopter(roflcopter)


----------



## BY2J.Wall (Jul 11, 2009)

comedy


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

south park


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Colorado.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Denver


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sausages..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Peppers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bangbros


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

bangers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

hoes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pimps


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Swagger


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bimbo


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Paris Hilton


----------



## wc32 (Jun 24, 2007)

thrash


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Garbage


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Grumpy (The garbage guy from Seseme Street)


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Elmo!:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tickle


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Stomach


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Iron ;D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Man....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Man..

edit

Comics


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DC........


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batman


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fat Man


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Old job


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Mac.

EDIT: This is in respone to "McDonalds", gotta love the servers.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

McDonalds


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ronald


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

clown


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Creepy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stephen King


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

book.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Booker T FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME DUBBYA C DUBBYA CHAMPION!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Excited.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Overjoyed.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Joy Giovani

(Randy Orton and a bag of shit Cough Cough :side


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Joy Division


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wrestling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wrasslin


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

South


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Waffle House


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Waffle's


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yummy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

food :yum:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Snickers


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chocolate


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Milk Shake


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Booker T


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Speech impetimy


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt Morgan in WWE


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Green


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bay..


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Michael


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Michael Vick.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cole.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Vintage


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vintage porn. :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mickie James


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ass....


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Juicy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Juicy Fruit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bubble.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

soap.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Irish Spring


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

beer.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Just say no lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Michael Cole to Hidenrich


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

SHAQUILLE O'NEAL


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

BOOM SHAQALAKA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SHAQTASTIC


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Funny


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

SHAQ.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Mic SKILLS.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Big..


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Show.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Show. (damn!)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SHAQ..


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kobe.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

SHAQUILLE O'NEAL


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Michael Cole :lmao

*facepalm*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Redundant


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jim Ross had his head stuck up his ass.

From the "McMahon" video. JR calls the segment redundant.

Oh yeah and lol on YOUTUBE theres a JR video called JR My Ass and he goes Boomshaqalacka over and over again in it.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

kill


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Benoit :shocked:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Shitstorm.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

IWC...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Smart Marks


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Always unsatisfied.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wrestling Fans


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Wrestling Forum.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

litle kids (damn posted before me)


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

V1 Dante


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Matt Hardy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cupcake 8*D

Edit: Injured


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Edge..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Christian


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Jewish


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Money


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Beer.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

cops.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Crazy world of Arthur Brown song Fire


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Great


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Chris Jericho.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fozzy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jericho


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

big Show


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fruit (fucking servers)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Punch


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Falcon

edit: ...oh wait, servers hur. Banana.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Atlanta


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hot-lanta


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Thunder Cats


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

THUNDER (THUNDER THUNDER THUNDER CATS) 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

lmao (dkfj word limit)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

cool (because mawatte is so very cool 8*D)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Carlito


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Apples


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Worm


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Nasty


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

People :/


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Alot.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

crap.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

someone really hates people. You wana talk about it 

Toilet


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

shit .


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Stuff :/


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

who cares


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Indecisive.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sexy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot..


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Booty


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Booty Man Edward Leslie


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Who???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Keith Moon


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Werewolf.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

fur..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rich woman


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

money


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Grace


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mark Henry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

World's Strongest Man


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Should be main-eventing. :hmm:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lives at a buffet.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fat people.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Big Show.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Bald.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kurt Angle


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ankle


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken Shamrock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MMA..


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

popular


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

polar


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

stripper pole


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Madonna's (it's a strip club on south beach lol)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

O I take it you have been there lol.

singer


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I work there... 8*D

LOL kidding :side:

dancer


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

ahhhhh you raised my hopes up for a second there.

Lady Gaga


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Poker


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

face.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

dick (inside joke  :side


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

And Jane


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jack and Jill :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Who???


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike Jones?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

300..


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sparta :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

6 pack


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Gingerale :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

you..


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes it is me indeed... :hmm:

person


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Forgotten


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Julianne Moore


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mandy Moore


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Saved


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

by the bell


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome show 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

TNA Lmao


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

AJ Styles


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kong.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

King.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Booker


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

T (i think there's a word limit :hmm


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr. TTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Crazy Hair Style


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Mohawks :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carlito


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Colon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Apple


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Healthy


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Manhattan


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

New York


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yankees


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Baseball! :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Cards


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pika Pee

*Edit:* Poker 

Posts got screwed up ;D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pokemon :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yugiohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Solemn :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

What???


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Game :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

PS2...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Battlefront :hmm:


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Battleship.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

You're sinking.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

water.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Blub blub.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

bubbles


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Monkeys 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bananas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fruit.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tired :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bed8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

sleep


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wet dreams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

secks


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Porn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fucking.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

crappy wrestler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Meth...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

drug.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

poison


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

chemical


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

weapons


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Death.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Life.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

a bitch


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nina Myers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

who?.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Confusion


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

TNA.....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Booking.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Library.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Silent.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Loud.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Melina


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

flexible


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

ballet 8*D


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

skinny white girls


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> skinny white girls


I find that offensive! Well... you're actually right... I was pretty freakin skinny when I used to dance :hmm:

Smokers


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Weed.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

horrible habit


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I find that offensive! Well... you're actually right... I was pretty freakin skinny when I used to dance :hmm:
> 
> Smokers


O sorry cupcake 



Horrible Habit - Triple H burying people


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Everyone


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Chuck Norris


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Don't fuck with Chuck!

Texas


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Walker Ranger


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Cowboy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cows...


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Rossie Odonell


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sucks


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

dick.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

cum....


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

swear word(to the dick commment)

sticky


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sumbitch


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ho....(server)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fo sho


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

40 year old virgin


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fucking funny


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Macho Man present day(youtube video)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohhhhh Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

slim jim


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Jim Powers


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Koolaid


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

broken house


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

hurricanes


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Rock


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great one


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

not anymore.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

lube that shit real good turn that sumbitch sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

wat


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ever hear of the KY jelly plan?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lw98sEPLkI

my word is:

*Stone Cold*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

the WWF


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

pandas


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Bamboo


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

shoot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

bullet


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Magic Bullet- Worst.Infomercial.Ever.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

fast.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

food.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

heroin


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

meth?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jeff Hardy?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Itchweeed


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

psychic


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bullshit


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Arsenal


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

weapons.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

terrorists


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Pakistan


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

fun..


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

times


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

80's style


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Mullet


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Uhh... Obi-wan's hairstyle from Attack Of the Clones.


----------



## *WWF vs. WWE* (Jun 28, 2009)

masked kane


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Chef Boyardee commercials.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

bad actors


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Postage booing Jimmy at one of his shows


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

funny


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Not the movie Year 1


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

lame.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Carlos


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Mencia... pretty lame :/


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

douchebag (worst comedian to ever live) aside maybe jesus.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

BAD NEIGHBORS (*****s stole his bike!) :lmao

Okay I couldn't say that seriously.

*Edit: First wat @ servers* and wat @ censorship... I didn't say it with the er at the end, so isn't that okay? :hmm:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

racist lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Racist? :hmm:

POSTAGE


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Take it easy Mel its just a server lol.

Postage hmmm

IWC


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Postage :hmm:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

WWF... Seeing as he has a boner for Postage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yottsu :hmm:

*Edit:* wat


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Gay 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jose Calderon


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Jose



V1 Dante said:


> Postage hmmm
> 
> IWC


if the first thing that comes to mind about me is IWC then im just going to have to jump off a bridge.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

happy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

WWF said:


> Yottsu :hmm:


Queen. 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Queen Postage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Funny


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Postage crossdressing... [insert facepalm here]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

w a t


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

i lol'd (that's was supposed to be for your Queen Postage btw)


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

The person who paid for my membership should be outraged at how much these servers fucking suck. He paid top dollar to be a premium member and this is the shit I have to deal with for him? Pathetic...


and uh... Asparagus


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pikachu... :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ra PE


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Yuck!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

You in a dark alley.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Evil.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Iguanas (only in Miami though)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lizards

[email protected] miami btw ;D


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Dinosaurs


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Barney

that guy is purple. w a t


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Alcoholist.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Liver disease :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kidney stones


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Edit: Wat @ Servers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Son of a bitch...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

lasers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to **** these servers


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hacker.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Counterstrike


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Source


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Water.


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Derek Trucks.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Slide


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Penguins.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Snow.


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

John Frusciante.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Bieber


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Wikipedia


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

jailbait


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Bieber...


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Friday


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Saturday


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Chocolate Sundae


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Freakin'


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Peter Griffin


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Family Guy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Peter.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Oldies


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

doo ***


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chinese


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wall.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

General Tao

Aw damn it. I just posted after Chinese yet someone beat me to it. Now, it doesn't make any sense.

Anyway, Pink Floyd.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dictator


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HItler


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The Nazi Party


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Staff Section


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Only.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

The Matrix


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Retro



Don't ask, lol.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

80's.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Hair bands.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Poison


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Arsenic


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tough Sumbitch


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve Austin


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Rock Bottom


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Unemployed


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

broke


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

glass


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

milk.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

chocolate


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

thing


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

sweet


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

sugar


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Jailbait


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

salt...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

water


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

bullshit servers.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

rubbish


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

junk.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

food..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

eat..


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Sandwich


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Subway


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

fresh


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

veggies


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

delight


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

sunny


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Scrubs


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

TV show


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Who's the Boss.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Vince McMahon.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dementia


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Old..


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Carlito


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Apple


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fruit


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Juice


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Orange


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Halloween


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Pumpkin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pie...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cream


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Crispy Cream.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Glazed


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Honey.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bees.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Stripes


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Prisoner


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

white trash


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Cody Deaner.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jackass


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bill Alfonso


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

e c w


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Extreme.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hair metal band


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Motley Crue


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Girls Girls Girls


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stripers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Nudity.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Boobs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucy Pinder


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Hot!!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Cold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ice..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

water


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Assassin


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hitman


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Bret Hart!8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

bitch


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Old sumbitch


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ric Flair.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Horsemen


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dominant


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Dominatrix :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Punishment*:side:

Got it from Spike TV. Don't practice these sexual activities though.:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Death


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Funeral


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Home.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bed..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sleep


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

dreams


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nightmares


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Worst


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

comics


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Magazines


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Maxim.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Novels


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Library


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

silent.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

movies


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Theater.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Broadway


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

New York.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yankees


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Bronx


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

michael jackson


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Child Molestor


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sick.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

people


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

American Wolves


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Warewolf


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

timberwolf


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wood.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

paper


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Rock.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Scissors


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Johnny Depp


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Edward Scissor Hands


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tim Burton


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

producer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kanye West


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

stronger


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Weak.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Drugs


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Suck!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lollipop


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

misunderstood lyrics


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Lil Jon


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Comedy Central


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tummy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Terrible.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

good.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

father.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

bitches


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whores


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Kiss.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass..


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Divas.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Number 1 contender


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Royal Rumble


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Randy Orton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tattoos


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Carlito


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Afro.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Samurai


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sword


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Edge.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Hero


----------



## Madina Lake (Apr 9, 2007)

Superman


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Batman


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Robin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hood.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

neighborhood


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

watch


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Watchmen.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Popcorn


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Movies.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hollywood


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Boulevard


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Celine Dion


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Titanic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

crying


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tears.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Fears


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Factor


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

X......


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Y......


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Z.....


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Beard


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike Knox.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hobo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Loser


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael Cole


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vintage


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Undertaker (it had to be ).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Deadman


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Me???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jake The Snake


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Giant snake


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Anaconda


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

film.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Movie


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Director


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Martin Scorsese


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

cookie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oreo.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

milk.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

calcium


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kid..


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Young


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Mae:side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Old bitch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Idiot


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Simon Dean.

(Lolol. Gimmick fail.)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

***..


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Cigarette


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Weed.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brian Kenderick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Greatest


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

70's Show


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BURN!!!!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

hurt.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

skill


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bret Hart.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Owen.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Name.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Calling


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

phone


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

mobile


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

home!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Cosy.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

couch


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

lazy.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

obese


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

fat..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ass..


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ned Flanders.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Happy


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

endings


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Special


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

released


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bye Bye.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

leaving


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Newcastle


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Medieval


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Castle


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

mini burgers


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

a dozen


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

doughnuts


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Coffee


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Quiznos


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Cyrus


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

jail bait


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

45 year old perverts cum dumpster


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Porn sites


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

tube8


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ban..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fired


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Vince McMahon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

the boss


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

New Jersey


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Devils


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sienfeld episode


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sleep.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

work.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Money


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Gold.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

chains


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Prison


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Prison break


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alcatraz


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

San Francisco


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Golden Gates Bridge


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Verrazno Narrows Bridge


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lolwut


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

sex pigeon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

pigeons shiting in the morning all over the sidewalk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE 2008 chant of the year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

stupid


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Glitches


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Scratches.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Masquito bite


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Annoying.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

brother


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Boy..


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Man...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mega.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Upload.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Youtube


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Redtube.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Porn*

Try pornhub.com and tnaflix.com you'll like them better. My two favorite sites that I know of.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Haze


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Smokin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Dumb. :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Stupid


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

people 8*D


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Crowded


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Subway


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Sandwich


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PB & J


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Butter


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bread.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

sliced


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Diced


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

tomatoes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ketchup


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Mustard


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

yummy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mummy.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

dead


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beat.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

defeated


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Undefeated


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Undertaker


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Deadman.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrestling


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE..


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Phenom.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rat..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mountain


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hill.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

over the


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rainbow


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

skittles


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

1990's


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

greatest


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Man..


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Boy,.,


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Girl.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

woman


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

child


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

baby.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kid..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cash.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Money


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ted DiBiase


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Retired


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Coach


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Football


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Punt.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Orton


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ass Baby Ass*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Burn baby burn.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fire.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ricky Ortiz


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Transcendent. :side:


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The Universe


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Enertainment.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ECW..


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Dreamer


----------



## ashcamp (Aug 28, 2009)

sleep


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

sleeping bag suit


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelin Man


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tires


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Trucks


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

big....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cans.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Soda.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Coca Cola


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Coke.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cocaine


----------



## appollo147 (May 1, 2006)

reefer


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Smokin


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Fire...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pyromania


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

X-Men


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Wolverine


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Michigan


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Chikamoshay


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

girls


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Music


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Immortal


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

hogan


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Politician


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

bill clinton


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Former


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Latter


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ladder


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

climb


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hands


----------



## RetroQuick (Sep 1, 2009)

Failure


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Motivate


----------



## Cherry Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Fitness


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

The Gym


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

lockers


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Towels


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Shower


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Steam


----------



## tdxd (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

word.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

street


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Hooligans


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Football.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Giants


----------



## gunners77777 (Aug 10, 2007)

Massive


----------



## Lethal 619 (May 16, 2009)

Paul Bunion


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Man..


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Snagglepuss


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kiddies


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Teletubbies


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Stupid


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

incompetent


----------



## Ger Brassfield (Sep 21, 2009)

Forker!


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Knife?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

golf..


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Tiger


----------



## michisux (Mar 9, 2005)

What?


----------



## The Fallen Angel (Jun 14, 2005)

Question.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Time.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

CLock


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Hour.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Minute


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Sex(for some ppl)


----------



## Serial Vandal (Sep 20, 2009)

porno


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

tits.


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Boobies


----------



## Serial Vandal (Sep 20, 2009)

Total Recall


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Confusion


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

you,,


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

the letter u


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The letter V


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

the letter W


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

wololo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

confusion


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

deja vu


----------



## Ska_MaThii (Oct 1, 2009)

The Letter E


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Emo..


----------



## Ska_MaThii (Oct 1, 2009)

Year..


----------



## Serial Vandal (Sep 20, 2009)

Old..


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

...man


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

beard


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Mike Knox


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Fort Knox


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

forty.


----------



## Cherry Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Fifty


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Cent.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Poor.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

tents.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Camping


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Woods


----------



## Cherry Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Trees


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Leaves


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Bush.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tounge :side:


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Kissing


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

cubby house


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wrigley


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Chewing Gum


----------



## Serial Vandal (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr Perfect


----------



## fivestar619 (Sep 24, 2005)

legend


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

myself


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Awesomeness.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Miz


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

French.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maryse


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Sexxy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Back..


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

baby.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

oil..


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Orton


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Intermittent explosive disorder


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

boring.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

John Cena


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

reeves


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

seveer


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

clever


----------



## Eric89 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stephen Hawkings


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Wheelchair :side:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

special


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Education


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

control


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

power


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

fight


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

tyson


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Macaulay


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Macaronni


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheese.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Yellow


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Race.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Hitler


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hand Salute


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Germany.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Nazis

(Sorry if that offends anyone but they drill that shit into your head in America)

Sorry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hate..


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Knockouts.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Joe Frazier.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sunny Liston


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sugar Ray Lenard


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Sugar Ray Robinson.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Greatest of all time


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jake Lamotta


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Chin.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

chong


----------



## Deathpwnag3 (Oct 13, 2009)

sports and ps3


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Madden


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Football


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

XFL....


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Failure


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Regal


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Beagle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Breed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

women


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Girlfriend


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Single.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alone


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Flirt


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Trouble


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

bingo


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Sickburn


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Rush.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

owned


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Drums


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Music


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Loud.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Rapper


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kanye West


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

Sucks


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Agree


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

grass


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Green


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ezekial


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Big mofo


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Face paint.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Youmanga


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

SAMOA


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

spike


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Angel


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

dust.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Money.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Shane McMahon


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

goodbye.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Ice Cube


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Cold.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Snow.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cone.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

silence


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Night


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

chains


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

steel


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

chair


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ladder


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

climb


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fall.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Leaves


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Trees


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

birds


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Chirping


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Noise.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

orgasm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SEX..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Blowjob


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dick.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

head.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Skull


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Skeleton


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dead.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bones


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

chicken


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Food.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

slice


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

big..


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Head.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

hard..


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

wood.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Floor


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ground.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Walk.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Coffee.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Morning


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

breakfast


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

French Toast


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Paris.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

France


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

eiffel tower


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Long Line.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Amusement Park


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Roller Coaster.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wooden


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cock!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dicks


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

Eggbert


----------



## Lethal 619 (May 16, 2009)

Bert.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

ernie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

singer


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

sixpence


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Blah.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

bras.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Boobs.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pornstar.


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

slapper


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

slap.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bad date.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

rubbish


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

rubber


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

ducky.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

boys.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

culkin


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

home alone


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

nice.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

treat


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

trick


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

handshake


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

verbal


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

assult


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

Sexual


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

delicious


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vagina


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Kitty


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pussycat


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

Catwoman


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Batman


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

chin.


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Beard


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

hairs.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Pubes.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

Cubes


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ice..


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

fiend


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

sex...


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

ladies.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

gentleman


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Saliva


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Burgers


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Evil...


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

movie


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Transformers


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Robots


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Computer.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Evil.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Devil


----------



## _Unknown_ (Jul 29, 2007)

Mayonaise


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

sauce


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

ranch


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

burgers


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Burger King.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Fries


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hungry


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

Overweight


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fat..


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

chance.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

No...


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

means


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Beans.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

can


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Peas.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Yuck.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Duck.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Water.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

drown


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jason vorhees


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Horror


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Terms of Endearment


----------



## dosie (Jun 2, 2008)

Future Endeavors


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Kendrick


----------



## Bobby Lashley23 (May 9, 2009)

Smoking Weed


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Weed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coitus


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

(Miguel) Cotto.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Whooped by Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Ricky Hatton.


----------



## SenorShocker (Mar 31, 2008)

Mayweather.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Money


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Hairspray


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shiny


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Pokemon


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lightning


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Pikachu.










Legendary.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yellow


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Submarine


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Water.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Bottle


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Pump.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

muscle


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Steroids


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pro Wrestling


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

boring


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tired


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Cars.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fancy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HD TV


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Clear.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

See-through


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

window


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

broken


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pantera


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Metal


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Metallica


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Enter Sandman


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandman


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Poison


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dead.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

TNA.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sport


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hockey.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Flyers


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Private*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sex..


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Maryse


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hot..


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ziggler


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

World


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

2012.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Movie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sitting


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Down..


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

rollercoaster


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Adrenaline


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Fighting


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Love.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

hate.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nazi's


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

douche.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fuggetaboutit*


----------



## cobray (Jun 20, 2009)

Cardiology


----------



## The Fallen Angel (Jun 14, 2005)

Hospital


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Man-whore


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

WCW Rules said:


> You


(That sounds about right.)

Hogan


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Politician


----------



## Sensrule (Jan 2, 2010)

Liars


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rollins


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Phillies


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

hulk!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hogan


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Fingerpoke


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

doom.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> doom.


TNA if they sign Goldberg and do an NWO reunion.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jew.......


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Cabana


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

summerfest


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Piven


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome (if you don't count that episode of Raw)


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Pam Pam*


----------



## freakzilla5 (Dec 11, 2009)

ermm... Pamela anderson


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tommy Lee.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Venereal disease!!!! (I needed two words)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Clap!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

SLLLAAAPPPP!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ass....


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cream.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Thick.


----------



## Leeroy! (Feb 5, 2005)

Dick.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Semen


----------



## Leeroy! (Feb 5, 2005)

Sticky


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mess.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

tna!:flip


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Superior


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

wwe!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Lame.



*WWE*
______________________________________________________________

John Cena ;


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

******


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> ******


Rico[from wwe]
______________________________________________________________


Mamma-Jamma ....... LOL.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jamal (RIP Umaga)


----------



## freakzilla5 (Dec 11, 2009)

The rock


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

freakzilla5 said:


> The rock



Shane Dawson. LOOOOL.
______________________________________________________________


Chris Crocker[youtube person]


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Douglas


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Shane


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Franchise


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Vintage.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Michael Cole.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Harbinger of Destruction for the WWE Universe


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Vince McMahon.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

genius


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Einstein


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

e=mc2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Science.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

boxing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ali and Ray Robinson


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Suck. (just kidding! )


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

D-Generation X :side:


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Shawn


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Prick.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Needle


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Steroids


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pro Wrestling


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Japan and WWE


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Bizarro World.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Superman


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> Superman





hmmmmmmmmmm............. LOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Here's mine;[You played Ping-Pong with King-Kong's Ding Dong.]

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFLLLLL.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Noob.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Crash.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holly


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

sucked


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

balls


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

mahoney


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

flaming tables


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

ecw


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

best thing ever


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

The Brian Kendrick


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jobber (In WWE)


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Chavo


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Wasted potential


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Loud......


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Miz!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

future world champion


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

John Morrison (unfortunately)


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Superstar (a legit one, unlike like Mike Knox)


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

CM Punk


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Savior


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hart Dynasty


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

(Sorry Gail Kim's ass is distracting me) Trinity


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

long.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Johns.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

uncle


----------



## UWFMichigan (Dec 24, 2006)

Shit.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hernandez.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Keith


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jardine


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Not that good


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Biscuits


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

gravy


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mash!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Potatoes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

French Fries


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

McDonalds


----------



## Fulhamfan93 (Jan 22, 2010)

edible


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

incredible


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

suit up


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Shut up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No......


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

yes..


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

not..


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

potatoes.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Carbohydrates


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bread


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Grain


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cains


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

uknown


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Parts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Universe


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

planets


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mars.


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Bars.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Eat...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Meat.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Beat.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Music


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Drums


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tap..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

dat ass


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

feces.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

dog .


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

shit.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Tans formers (2)


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

^ *What* you talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stone Cold (What)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Shark Boy.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jaws .


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Shark.


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Porn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Horny


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pussy


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Galore


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Whore


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ghettoman.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nizza


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

question


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

sixty nine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chevy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

pick up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

pizza


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Parlor


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hair.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Grey.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Old..


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hogan.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

garbage


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Always full


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

fat people


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

stomach


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DVDA...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Death Valley Driver


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Saturn


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rings


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Golden


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Gloves


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hands


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

may young


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

old ugly wrinkly bitch


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mark Henry


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

sexual chocolate haha


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dove Dildo


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Anally


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

gross


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

diarrhea porn


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

sickness


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

down with the


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

cancer


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

death


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Death


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

grim reaper


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The End


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TNA's future


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

dull:flip


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

boring


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

malenko


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

benoit


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

eddie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Viva La Raza


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

mexicans


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

roofs lol jk


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

lawns


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

fruit


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

gnomes


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

hornswoggle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Retarded


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

towlie


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

eugine


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

special


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

pants


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Covers up my dick


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

condom


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

condoms


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

penis


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

VAGINA!!!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

mickies lips


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

fatty


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

suck.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

dick!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big..


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Forrest gump


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bubba


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

shrimp


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

fried


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Shake 'n Bake.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pork Chops


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Steak


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Medium Rare


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well Done


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dried out burnt


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Smoky.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Robinson


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

weird


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

crazy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

like.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

fucking


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sucking


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

dick.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah1993.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Eric


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Usher


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

overrated


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

restricted


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

vice grip


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Anoconda Vice


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jake the Snake


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Roberts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pattison


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Gay Vampire


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Man rapist


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Katie Vick


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Triple H


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Stephanie Mcmahon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bosses Daughter


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

your fired


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Trickle.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rain.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mortal Kombat !!!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

babality


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Baba Booey


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Who....


----------



## Diegomarnie (Jan 30, 2010)

Triple H xD


----------



## coug (Jan 24, 2010)

Sledgehammer


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sister Sledge


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Sludge


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

winter


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

spring


----------



## coug (Jan 24, 2010)

summer


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

500 days of summer


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

Friday the 13th.


----------



## coug (Jan 24, 2010)

movie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Comedy


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Hangover


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

2009 movie of the year


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Inglorious Bastards


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Bastardpiece Chris Bastards


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

muscly


----------



## TheWCEFInc (Feb 1, 2010)

Tennis.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

balls.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

courage


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hero.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Bowie Song Heroes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

music


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Muse!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Snooze


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

empty


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

glass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cut..


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

and paste


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

glue.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

sticky


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

tape.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Choking hazard


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

breathe


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Relax


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Sleep


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Nyquil


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bad taste


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Tooth Paste


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

brush


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Teeth


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Braces


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

jaw...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Punch


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Fists


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

...of fury


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mad..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ass whooping


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

spank.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

butt.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

back.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

front


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

show.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Off...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jerk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

masturbate


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fun..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

joy..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

sex..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Woman


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Vintage!*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lesbians.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Scissoring


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

cutting


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Corners


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

driving.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Fast.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

piledriving.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stinger


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

pissed


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Alcohol


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Booze


----------



## lithilorn (Feb 1, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Budweiser


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Gross


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Discusting


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Having no fun


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

outdated


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Old..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vintage


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Michael Cole


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wannabe Jew


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Bear Jew


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Iron Sheik


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Insane


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Drug Addict


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Meth.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TNA.....


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Band


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Last Waltz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Zap..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Microwave


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Heat.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vicky


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eddie


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

family matters


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Your mom.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

MILF.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

American Pie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Apple Pie


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Eat..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

food.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Pizza.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Crust


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Thin.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

fatties


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ass...


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Cheeks


----------



## jeslepson (Feb 12, 2010)

Maurice


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

misspelled


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Moar.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

More.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Less.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

gimmicks


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vince Russo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shit.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TNA TNA!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jail.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bail.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Get Out


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

In..............


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

side.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

inside out


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

upside down


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

turn around


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rock Bottom


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Horrible wrestler.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nasty Boys


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Released.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cody Deaner


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Boring.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Triple H


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lies.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

albatross


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Zooooom*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

snowbird


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flying


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Aragorn son of Arathorn


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ares (what the fuck does Aragorn son of Arathorn havbe to do with flying?)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

idk man that's the word that came to my mind

God of War


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Best series


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Frodo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Movies


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

300

/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Number


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

oracle


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jak and Daxter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Play.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Games


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Video


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Computer


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Internet


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Forums.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

posts


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

words


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

books.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

writing


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Essay


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Essay


----------



## THE xManWithAPlanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Wall.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

marshmallows


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

marshmallows


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Candy.​


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Cane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Old..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

New..


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Boobies. ​


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bra...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Double D's


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Melina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

split


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

crotch


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Chop.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Slice


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pie...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

sweet


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cherry


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

fruit


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Candy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

eye..


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Sight


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

vision


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Don Rafael Montero (from _The Mask of Zorro_)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Gay movie


----------



## ecw445 (Apr 9, 2008)

Harry meets Larry 5


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brian Adams


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Awful


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Saints superbowl win bandwagon fad bullshit of 2010


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brees


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stupid


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Reggie Bush


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Horse shit


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Colts


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Super AIDS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

horrifying.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bret Favre's retirement rumors every year


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

angry


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No pussy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lonely


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kumquat


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Chinese

I'm not gonna lie I had to look up what that meant. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Chill


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

relaxed


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Do what you wanna do


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

adult..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jail death work or broke


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Money


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Evil.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

People


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alone


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Emo..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hate.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kill.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Create


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lie..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

excuse


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

explain


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

yourself


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

White People !


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Black people


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Show.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Wonder Showzen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cliff


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Clifford


----------



## Elscouta (Feb 16, 2010)

Fall ...


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

On Floor


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Crumbs


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bread


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Line.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Butter.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Milk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cows.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Big..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Asses


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Grab.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

touch


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Feel.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Lick.​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

make.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Break


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

shatter


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Smack.​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My Bitch up


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Side the Head.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

violence


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

is golden


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Balls


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

to the wall


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sweat* drop down my balls.​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Excited


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sunlight


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiny...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Clean.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Dirty


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Dog..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Smells


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Bad..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ass....


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Cat. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

kitty


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pussy


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Pussy



I originally said that just changed it to Cat.


LICK​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Argh.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Blow...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Balloons


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Boobs.​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

saggy


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Kiss..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My ass


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Kick..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Angry


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Laugh​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Not funny


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

kick in the balls. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stomach ache


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Puke...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Virus


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Swine Flu.​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Santino Marella.​


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bitch.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

You..​


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sexy.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Fart - Face. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stink face


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

*****. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Towel head


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Penis..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Warm wet towel? :shocked:


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Cum.. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

OOOOOOOOH! GIGGY GIGGY.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Giggity - Giggity *********** 





JIZZ in your hair. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now your gettin kind of weird bro.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

ROTFL...

I'm bored.     



Curse..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

people


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Kick..


​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

dropped


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Splat...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Human jumping off building


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

TNA Wrestling !!!!!​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vince Russo


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

kicks ass...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

One fucking cool I-Talian.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Slap 'Dat azz !​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lube that shit real good


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....



Stick it in, and swish it around. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sexual White Chocolate Thunder


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

BANG 'DAT BITCH !​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Samoa Joe you fat sumnabitch


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Kick his ass...​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hollywood Politician Hogan


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugly fuck-head.​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Listen Fuckhead


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

beef.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sandwich


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Kiss..​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

french


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Butt-Fuck her in the asshole. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

shit stick


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Dip-Stick ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

French Toast sticks


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Want to eat some right now. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Syrupy cinnamony goodness. mmmmmm yummmm


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

:shocked:

I'M CRAVING THEM NOW..


CRAVING is my word. ​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

spam.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Drugs

craving made me think of them...


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Steroids. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

little dick big testicles


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

****.

(this thread sucks now)


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'mma bring it back.  rotfl....





HERO !!!


LOLOLOLOLOLOL..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm locked in the closet I open da closet I'm all up in da closet


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

ROTFL....


Gay Some'bitch. :flip​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

manure


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Cow..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tennis


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Balls..​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sucks


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Lick. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Pussy


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

***** [******]​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

racist


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

kick...​


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Boxing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

punch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

contact


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mass Effect.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

gamers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

life.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

time.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Something Something Something Dark Side


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brain Damage


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Zombie Baby


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

White Zombie


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Zombie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

1965.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Ski Hat


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Winter Olympics


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Frostbite


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Fuckhead.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

listen


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

listen


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

up......


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Down.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Head.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheese


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Head.*

Steve Blackman and Al Snow - Head Cheese.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hair.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Women


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Unspeakable


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Word..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

fright


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

scare


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

ghost


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Shell


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Sea..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Edit-Water.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Swim..


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Pool.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ball..


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Ache.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pain.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Pleasure


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sex..


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Infrequent....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

often.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

some times


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Salvation


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Saviour


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Overrated


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nirvana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

rock..


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Steady


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 23, 2010)

Sunny..lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sky's


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Velvet


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Sexy.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Maryse


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugly..​


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Pug..


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

cavadoor


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

huh?.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

What..


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

the..


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Hell.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fire.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Ready


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Steady


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Freddy


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

kruger


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cougar


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jaguar


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Football


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sport


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

tennis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Garbage


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

******


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Spam.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

link.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

gypsy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Romany


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

Ehhhhhh


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MEH..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

bland


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Platitudinous


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WTF..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ill..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bobby The Brain Heenan


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Ledgend


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Guerrero

Edit : Changed after a trip to urban dictionary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Misspelt(the irony)


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Stupid


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Eugene


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Shit.


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

i like pancakes


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

French-Toast.​


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Toaster


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Pop-Tart.​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

mystery


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Unsolved


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Solved.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Found my wallet


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Money


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Song.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Swan.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tunnel of Love


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

pleasure


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Sex..


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Necessary


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Important


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

life.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

line.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Up...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I fucking hated school


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Education.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Needed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sports


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

and entertainment


----------



## Rade.- (Mar 3, 2010)

*Harper*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Athlete?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

swimming


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Butterfly


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

creature


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

feature


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

presentation ?


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Marijuana.... ​


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

drugs


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

.......and alcohol are bad mmmmkay


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Lick a Vagina​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

premarital sex is bad mmmmkay


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

South Park


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eric Mother Fucking Cartman.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Archie Bunker


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Stifle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

avatar


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Cinema


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Movies


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Anchorman


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Rangers


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Power


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Batista


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WWE's Sex Machine


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Mark Henry.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Mae Young.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

A Hand.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

An Arm.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Leg...


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Head ..


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Shoulders.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Celtic


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Knees


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Austin.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Toes..


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Nose.​


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Ric Flair.​


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Evolution.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Batista​


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The Animal.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Batista


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Roidtista.​


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Benoit.

HEHE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tragedy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Owen Hart

Oh and what's up with this whole Benoit is a murderer thing. He killed his wife and kid lost his mind and killed himself. It's not like he was some serial killer that had bodys in his basement. FUCKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Nitemare's benoitist [racist]​


----------



## FKTNO1 (Apr 23, 2006)

pudding


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Grand.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

money


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

wallet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dollar.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Dime.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Money.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Penny


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Lenny.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Hen...


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Sandwich


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

friends


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Coffee.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

biscuts


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

bite.​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

take.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

steal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cheat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

test.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is a test, test test this is a test


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

albert


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

hairy


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

grandaddy


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Starrcade


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ric Flair


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Moobs.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Big Daddy V


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Loser


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Winner


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Happy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sad..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

depressed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

awkward


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Punk's Moonsault


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Matt Hardy's Moonsault.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*flab*erghasted


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Rikishi's Ass


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

William Regal's Face.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Britain


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Drew McIntyre


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sucks


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

blows.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Go down


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

rollercoaster.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ride..


----------



## McMeany (Mar 14, 2010)

Vehicle


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Travel.


----------



## McMeany (Mar 14, 2010)

Airport


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Delay.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Snow.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Al Snow


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Head.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Pleasurable.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ROFL I knew that was coming!!!

Goldust


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bizzare


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oddball


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

711...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

bus..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

driver


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Michinoku


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kaientai


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

INDEED!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Val Venis pee pee


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Porn Star


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

John Holmes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Masterlock


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Masterpiece


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Bastardpiece Chris Bastards


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Little Bastard Hornswoggle


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Midgets


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Lucky Charms


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Celtic Cross


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sheamus


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ginger


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Mary Ann...Ginger was OK but Mary Ann...I'd hit it repeatedly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mick Jagger


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mick Foley


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hardcore


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Brutal


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Blood


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Gangrel


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Brood


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christian


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

assssss


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That girl in Ownage's signature


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ron Simmons


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bradshaw


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Blackjack Bradshaw


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

21......


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Again


----------



## xiomax (Mar 15, 2010)

What?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Cold


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Tonight


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fat..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Boned


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Cartman


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Screw you guys, I'm goin' home!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

South Park


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr Slave


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lemmiwinks


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Anal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Porn.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sex....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Love.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Hate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Like.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

facebook


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zombies


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Death.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sadness


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Depression


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Medication.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pills[USER][/USER]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pain


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Stub


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Table


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ladder


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Snakes


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Indiana Jones


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

adventure


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

excellent


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WWA


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

What


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

when


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Where


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

waldo


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Santa


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Gifts.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Assclown


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

beer


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Money


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Freedom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

America


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Guns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roses


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McGowan


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bears


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Beets


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Beats


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dre


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rap


----------



## amogie (Sep 1, 2016)

eminem


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

shell


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

sea


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

salt


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spices.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tasty


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaffa


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Cinema


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Movie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Popcorn


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Tea


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bag


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Balls


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mahoney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cunt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Careless


----------



## Nova In Motion (Dec 15, 2016)

Iry.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

cool


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

beans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pork


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pig


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

sty


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

eye


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

patch


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Heart


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pump.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pull.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Out


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*In.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Deep


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Six


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nine


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sock-dolls (like from the movie 9)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Socko


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Conor


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

McGregor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Diaz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cameron


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Sane


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Brain


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Heenan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Commenatator


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Color


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

bewbs


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Bella


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Brie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Annoying


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Entertaining


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Y2J


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Lionheart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackheart


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Blazer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

basketball


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rodman


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Worm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cobra


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Clutch


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Music


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Solid


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Snake


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Roberts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bread


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

IT


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Duh


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

teets


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Teeth


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

21 savage


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pilots


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

stressed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clown


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Doink


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Boink


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sex


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

God


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

dammit


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Bitch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Slap


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

squirrels


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Conker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

tree


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hugger


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Coach


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Whistle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blower


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Snow


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

White


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Wolf


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Beast


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

East


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

West


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Swan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Lake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ness


----------



## 631258 (Aug 31, 2016)

Haystacks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Giant


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Baba.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Japan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

New


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Day


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jones


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Affair


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Encounter


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Reigns


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pheasant


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Benedict


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Arnold


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Football


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Soccer.


----------



## Yolpeni (Sep 13, 2016)

Sport


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Spice


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Girls


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Film


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Reel


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rod


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hot


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Dog


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Big


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Deal


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Breaker


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wind


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Breeze


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tyler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rex


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrannosaurus.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dooku


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Count


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

number


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Letter


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

opener


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tin


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Foil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrap.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rascal


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rapscallion.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reptile


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scorpion


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stinger


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tail


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

fox


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Beast


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Incarnate


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Corporeal


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Form


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Consistent


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Same


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Majestic


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bastard


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dark-side


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Kylo Ren


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Flabbergasted


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Flubber


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Flummoxed


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nonplussed


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pandiculation


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bamboo


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

IKea. (wonder why) ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Couch


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Potato.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Fries


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Electronics.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Circuitry.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Robozombies.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Christian


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bible


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Prank


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Hologram


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jem


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Zoanthropy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Zoroastrianism


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

shithead (cuz thats what i am)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lifesaver (because I am a Jerk)


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Kerfuffle.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

titties.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Poonanny.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pie


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Flapdoodle.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Flanders


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Flounder


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

NXT


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Acronym :cudi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Microwave


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ROD

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Iron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Thing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Carpenter


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

John

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Cena


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Super


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Man


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Love


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Neighbor


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Stranger


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Things


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Change


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hobo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxitron


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Oxymoron


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Black


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tyler


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

seth


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Osiris


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Orion


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Belt


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Buckle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Shield


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

deal


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Breaker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ice

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McFlurry


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blizzard


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

lizzard


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Reptile


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Gore


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Spore


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nose


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunter


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gatherer


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Primal


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Predator


----------



## MurderingDeath (Mar 13, 2017)

Grizzly Bear


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Inattentive


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Parent


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trap

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxitron


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Moron


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

New Mexico


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lobos


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hermanos


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Little


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Prince


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

King


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Slayer


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Protector


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pocket


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rocket


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Raccoon


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Squirrel


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Deez


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

DUBYA CEE DUBYA


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Word


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Adrien


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Prankster


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Original


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gangsta


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ignorant


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Smart


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Phone


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

home


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Heart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dungeon


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Doom


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Whomper


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Whomper





> A throbbing erection.
> 
> After taking 6 viagra and injecting cocaine directly into my penis, I had a whomper for 9 hours.


:woah


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burger


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Milk


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Money


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Economy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Motion


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Run


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rev


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Priest 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Saint Paul


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mosquitoes


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Bite


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Upload


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DELETE


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

OBSOLETE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Premonition


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Idea


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Thought


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Police


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cruiser


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Weight


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shake


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dat


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Ass


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Donkey


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

Kong


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Barrel


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Bowl


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Soup


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fried


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gravy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Easy


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

Paige


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Nudes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Beach


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

Jaws


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Paws


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

laws


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

lols


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

bruvs


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 14, 2017)

Alexa Bliss' Bootaaaaaay


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Alexa Bliss' Bootaaaaaay


Pretty sure he said 'word'.

I'll continue with the previous post, 'bruvs'.

Shield


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Seth


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Rogen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

logan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Schmogan


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Krogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

alien


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Predator


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexual


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Con


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bitch


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cock


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

legs


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Gadot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GODDESS:bow


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Amazonian


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Prime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cut


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Strut


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

"genius"


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Senile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

infirm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Confirm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deny


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Clinton


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Politics


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Laws


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unjust


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Justice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sid


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Sidney, Australia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bear


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cub


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scout


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Talent


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Olympics


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jamaica


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Bobsledding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

team


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Iggy Azalea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Live


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

free


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Porn


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Bliss vs Banks vs Lynch


The Bliss and her Boys and the Banks Funky Bunch take on the Lynch Mob.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Wrong thread?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Refuse said:


> Porn


Food


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Cake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Elastic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pants


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Tight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

pineapple


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

eggplant


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

parmesan


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

fart


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Smell


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Flower


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Peyton


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Manning


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Natalie (Chicago Med reference)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Portman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natalie


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Stranger


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Danger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ralph


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wiggum


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Badge


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Icon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roll


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sushi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Headache


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Pressure


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stress


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

work


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Job


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Interview


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Croquet


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mallet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hammer


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mafia. :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lynch :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Irish


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tea


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sugar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

hour


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Minutes


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

seconds


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sixty


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Number


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

one


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rumble


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Royal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wrestling


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

talent


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

off


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dolph


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocky


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

hard


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

core


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

apple


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

bad


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

LordFa9 said:


> bad


Jax


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Swagger


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

jobber


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slater


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Christian


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Jinder


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hinder


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Ryder


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

Flynn


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Errol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Swashbuckler


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pirates


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Disney


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Channel


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Fox


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

News :cena3


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

Fake.......


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Boobs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nikki*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Darling


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Food :kd3*_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dinner


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

hungry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Snack


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Snick


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lemon


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sour


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Patch.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cabbage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

head


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheese


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wheel


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ferris


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frost99 said:


> Ferris


Bueller


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bueller....


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Money


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cash


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kid


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rock


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Solid


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Snake


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eater


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Worlds


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

War.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Power


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ranger.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Texas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Walker


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mercenary.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Paid


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Keep


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hold.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

texas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Big


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerk


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Numbers


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

One


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Monopoly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Single


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Digit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Digital


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Computer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

System


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Strategy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tactics


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Planning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Committee


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Nazi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitler.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Austria.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Arnold


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bodybuilder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Competition


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Win


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Victory


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Euphoria


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Anthrax


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pratchett said:


> Anthrax


Metal


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Health


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Important


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Decision


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Career


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Match


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Matchbox 20


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Hendrix


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Hendrix


Jimi


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Hendrix


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Guitar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

String


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ball


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bat


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Shit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crazy


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Psycho


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Killer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Instinct


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Primal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fear


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Game










EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Warden


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prison


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Break


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bone


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Marrow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Coop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Farm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Animal


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brute


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Force


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jedi


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Robe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wizard


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hat


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Top


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

South


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Language


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

English


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Irish


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Drinking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thirst


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sprite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clear


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Day


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Night


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dark


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dusk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dawn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Detergent


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bubbles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hair


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Luxurious


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONEY


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bank


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sasha Banks










Names might not count actually. :side:

Statement then :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Elucidate


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Obumbrate


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

President


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Life.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sucks


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Balls


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mahoney


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Mahoney


Gutenberg


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bible


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Holy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Roller


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ball


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lucille


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Comedian


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Funny


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Games


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Board


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chairman


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Communism


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Red


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alert


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Awake


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conscious


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Aware


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Know


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zero


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tolerance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Level


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Balance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheet


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Shit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

House


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rules


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

extreme


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Winter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Break


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Up


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Start


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bench


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

System


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

computer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Banks


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

River


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Song


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ice


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Cold


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leave


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Root


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cal


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hate.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Story


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

sadness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Emotional


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feelings


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Song


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Over


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Under


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

tow


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pull


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Influence


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Impact


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Collision


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elastic


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Plastic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flag


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wave


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mexican


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chiles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Commie


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Russia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cossack


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ottoman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Table


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dinner


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Food


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Semen


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fluid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mechanics


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Driver


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

License


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kill


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Switch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Engage


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Picard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enterprise


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Business


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pleasure


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cruise


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mode


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Depeche


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Factor


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

X


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Men


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ruling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Party


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lemon


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Lime.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soda


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pop.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Culture


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Club


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sandwich


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Artist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Studio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Album


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Record


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Statement


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Fact.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Truths


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dare


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Idiot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fade


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hair


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

luscious


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

jackson


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Michael


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corleone


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mafia


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Crime


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tsunami


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disaster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

natural


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Artificial


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweetener


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

draw


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bridge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

London


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Derby


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kentucky


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Fried Chicken


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finger


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pussy :creepytrips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ball


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

play


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pause


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rewind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Video


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Store


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

general


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

manager


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

boss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Around


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Town


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

City


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

urban


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Minor


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Small


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Town


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Suburb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shaft


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Great


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rate


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

First


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Last.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dungeon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pussy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maker


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rain


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dance


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Machine


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rage.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Boisterousness


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Berries


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Vehicular


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Motion


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lotion


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Whackage


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Wanking


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sin


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Laugh


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Evildoer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sinner


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Fun


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

House


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Condominium


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Complex


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Diversity


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Yvette


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Species


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Star


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taj


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

India


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gate


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Boundary


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ripping


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Destruction


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Earthquake


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Typhoon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Storm


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lance


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Person


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ass.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shoes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Puma.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Machine.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Terminator


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salvation


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Spider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Web


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Charlotte's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harlot's


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Miles


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Trumpet


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Dump


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Poop


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Shin-chan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cat


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bone.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Steak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Potatoes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Quayle


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Incompetent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mentally


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Psychology


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesson


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Learning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Curve


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ball


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Foot.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shoe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horn


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Bull


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fist


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Campbell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soup


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Tomato


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ketchup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sauce


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pasta


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Italian


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Ennio Morricone


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Good


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Plenty


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fenty.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Twenty.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Number


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Line


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladder


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lightbulb


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gru


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Company


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Three


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Idiots


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

justice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

League.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

football


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rugby.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

sport


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Athlete.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

*LeBron*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cleveland


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Indians


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cowboys


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Illegal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stuff


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Junk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brain


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Superman


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Batman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Begins


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hobbit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Feat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mind


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Break


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Life


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Plan


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

wishful


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinking


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sculpture


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

David


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Goliath


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

HorseRadish


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Green


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lantern


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Coleman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

miner


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chile


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santiago


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Benito


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Benoit


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

wrestler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ring


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Games


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

War


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

teeth


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Bite


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sleep


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Deprivation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Territory


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enemy.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Hoe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Garden


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Eden


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Apple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buster


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Color


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

purple


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Haze


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sight


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fishing


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Russo


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Bro


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hug


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bear


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Naked


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strip


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Poker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Texas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tornado


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Souls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eternal


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Flame


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Test


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Run


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Town


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Help


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Line


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Support


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bra


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unhook


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hill


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

William


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Regal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sports


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Entertainment

:vince5


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Industry


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Captain


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Crunch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wrap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Foot


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fetish


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

ashamed.....


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Contrite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Regret


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE

:sneaky


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Night


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nightman Cometh


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Springs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Palm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sugar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Honey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mares


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Light


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bushel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peck


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bird


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hills


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

nature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Grass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Caterpillar


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Page


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Book


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Grimoire.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Run


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fast


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Furious


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Overrated


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Raven :troll


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Crying


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tears


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heaven


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Greatness


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Cream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bell


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Silver


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spoon


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Food


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cupcake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Birthday


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Minions


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

yellow :lol


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Barbie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Doll


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

House


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Hat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Switch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Back


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buggy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

horse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bar


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ice-cream...



God I've got to lose some weight :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

wine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chardonnay


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Wood...


I'm not sure why...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Door


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Doorstop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apply


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Job


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Offer


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

hired


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Employment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Details


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

devil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dance


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pale


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good

That's sick innit, fam :aryha


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Riddance

Good luck with this one :ha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Removal :becky2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Trump


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Steaks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

high


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

times


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Youth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Memories


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Past


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

prologue


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Beginning.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

End


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Butt


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Ass*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Images of various women entered my mind, so I guess I'll say

WOMEN


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heels


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

feet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

smelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Farts.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stains.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Mess.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Table


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Chairs*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stairs

:mj4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steps


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sneakers cuz i am Huuungrrryy!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Socks


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Scissors


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cut


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

ouch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stings


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

burn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fall


----------



## Duck_Beak (Apr 18, 2017)

Rise


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Against (Rise Against)


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Versus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Opponent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Face


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Heel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Turn


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Back


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Front


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

End


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Begin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

End


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Days


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Night


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lamp


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Genie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Ski


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Snow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Flake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seat


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Donkey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shrek :lol


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Fiona


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salt


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Pepper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Meat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hook


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crook


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Criminal


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Life


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bird


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Door


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nitro


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Station


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Post


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Forum


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Discussion


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Talking


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Smack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Slap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Face


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Heel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Palm


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thrust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pressure


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Burst


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rounds


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mounds


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hounds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

justice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Served


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Food


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Store


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Items


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

List


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

cummies


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wooldoor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Texas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Off


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

On


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Point


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shoot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blank


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Space


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Graph


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nickelback


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Band


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Aid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

First


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Come


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

all


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Years


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Passed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Road


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Memo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Birthday


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cake


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dessert


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ice Cream


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Yogurt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yoda


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Green


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Colour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blind.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fold


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Concert


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Party


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drunk :aryep


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tipsy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dizzy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dreams


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

frightening


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Lips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juicy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tasty


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lamb.*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tops


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Bottom.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Table


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seat


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chair.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Relax.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chill.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Netflix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Subscription


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fee


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Tax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Payer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Single


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Double


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Trouble


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Creator


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Life


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Achievement


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Satisfaction.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Guaranteed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Promise


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kept


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Possession


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Preoccupation


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Porcupine


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shards


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Window


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shatter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

House


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Safety


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Belt


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Championship


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chips


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Select


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Time


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

clock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ticking


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

bomb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

explode


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Airplane

Well that wasn’t actually the first word to come to my mind. First one was Allah.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sky


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stars


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Celebs


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

gal gadot

... i can't imagine why...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot :sodone

I also can't imagine why that word came to my head :aryep


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sweltering


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heat


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Miami


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Florida


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MICKEY!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mouse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cat


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dr. Seuss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Page


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Diamond


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shimmering


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Light


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sports


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Competition


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fulfillment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Desire


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crave


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Want


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Gal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gadot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Why


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

End


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Closure


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Commutative


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Talk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Speak


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Passion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightmare


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Avenged


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sevenfold.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Album


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Teenager


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Adult


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Work :mj2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Toiling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Delaying


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

GAME


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Set


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Film


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Reel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fishing.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Monotony


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dull


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dishwater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Work


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dull


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Math


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Science


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Atoms


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Split


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gun


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Control


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Power.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thrones.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Craftsmanship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Will


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Do


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

no


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Average


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mean


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Girls


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boys


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Men


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Women


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Futa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Future


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

nope


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dope


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Test


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Standardization


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemistry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Protocol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Procedure


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Operation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Objective


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mission.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Impossible


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Possible


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Outcome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Result


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Announced


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Statement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Purpose


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lifelong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pillow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cover


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shelter


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Nukes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Destroy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

godforsaken


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Place


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Location.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Share


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Childhood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Memories


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cherished


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Belongings


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Ownership.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Data


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Insufficient


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Memory


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Loss


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Found


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Foundation


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hitman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Target


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

K-mart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Go


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yourself


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Declared


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guilty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feeling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sad :mj2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Things


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Stranger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Danger


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ahead


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Trouble


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Double


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dragon


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Slaughter


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Daughter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Son


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Inherit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Throne


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Boggle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mind


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Curl


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Unfurl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Haze


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Purple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Colour


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Blind


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trust


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Reliance


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Assurance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Confidence


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Leganes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spanish


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Inquisition


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Question


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Authority


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Dictator


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Endangered


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Extinction


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dinosaur


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Park


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Joseph


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Schmoe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Advertisement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Break


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Questionarium


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Session


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Meeting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Place


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sanctum


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sanction


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Reprisal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Offer


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Counter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Punch


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Knockout


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

TNA


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Trish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stratus


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Silicone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Plastic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bag


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Satchel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brown


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Betty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Who


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Necks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stick


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Wood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fire


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

McMahon


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Women


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

March


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

April


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

O'Neil


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Titus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brand


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Supremacy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Superiority


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Intellectual


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ability


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Talent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Down


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Under


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Achieve


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Success.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Money


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Floyd


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mayweather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Donnybrook


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sunny


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Darkest


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cave


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Bat


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mate


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Australian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Accent


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cover


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Band


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Star


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Super


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hood


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Docks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Street


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Profit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Watchers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watch


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Witness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Protection


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Condoms


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sex


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cup


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Holder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Place


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Area


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Perimeter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fence.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wire


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Grace


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Will


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Being


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gilmore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pay


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Check


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Please


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Request


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Song


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dance


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Groove


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Band


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Group


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Team


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

News


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Paper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mario


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Barrel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rider


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ghost


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Town


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Miami


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beach


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Paradise


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Palm Trees


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lowell


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Massachusetts


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Long Island


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cocktail


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Weed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Smoke


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Factor


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Factory


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Machines


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maquina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drill


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sergeant


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Slaughter


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

House


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Address


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Destination


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reached


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Top


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mountain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Climb


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hill


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Battle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Field


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreams


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugar


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shot


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Shooter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arm


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Leg


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Head


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Start


----------



## Ludvig_Borga (Dec 10, 2017)

Finish


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Line


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Straight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forward


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Backwards


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Motion


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Going


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gone


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wind


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tempest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gracious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goodness


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurricane


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Storm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Aftermath


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Consequences


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Con-artist


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fraud


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Phony


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sneak


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sneaker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shoe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Size


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Matters :curry2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Marshall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Islands


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Warmer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Places


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Country


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Euphoric


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ecstatic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Excited


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Emergency


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Exit


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Out


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Entry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pass


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Port


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

USB


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Data


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Science


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Magic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Potion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Master


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sith


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rollins


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Workhorse


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Championship


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Contender


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretender


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hypocrite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

News


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Outlet


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Charger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Battery


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bunny


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bunny


Boiler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eggs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cadbury


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flavour


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Milkshake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ice-cream


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

sundae


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dessert


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cut


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Guts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scenes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Film


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Director


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Credit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Flow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Music


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Musician


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Singer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sandler


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Luch (As in Lady, as in Lunch Lady Land)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dragons


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dungeons


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emotional


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Retard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Decelerate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Accelerate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Speed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drug


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cartel


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Colombia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shakira


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hips


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thrust


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Swivel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Turn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Face


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Foot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Majestic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magnificent


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Performance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Center


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sports


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crowd


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reaction


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Allergy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Epipen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Epilogue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Prologue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Preview


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sneak


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Crafty


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cunning


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Simpsons


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Year


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wrestling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Death


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Note


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sticky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fingers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Milk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Iced


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fist


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smackdown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gordon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Statement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Personal


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Relationships


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Status


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rank


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Score


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Points


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Table


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ladder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Light


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Years


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Centuries


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Passed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Station


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Play


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sparrow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reacher


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Period


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blood

:tripsscust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tears


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Line


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Diet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plan


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Intricate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Detail


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Attribute


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Set


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Popcorn.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cinema.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Darkness.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Light


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bulb.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Switch


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Tacos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunderland.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Birmingham


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

City


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Centre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mid


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mideon


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Meat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Terri


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Thompson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Local


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Polls


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Statistics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Probability


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Domino


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Store


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cupboard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Contents


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Page


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Count


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Untold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Untold


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Story


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Open


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reading


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rainbow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Up


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yours


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Own


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dues


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Owe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doing


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Work?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Place


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Home


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Run


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forward


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Backwards


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Motion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Picture


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Perfect


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Holiday


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Season


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spring


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Break


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bones


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Update


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

File


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cabinet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Senate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

House


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Roof


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tile


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Slate


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Homework


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Complete


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Set


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theory


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Score


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Assist


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Detest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hate


----------



## E.T (Sep 28, 2017)

Taxes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paid


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cow


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

String


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quartet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Music


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sound


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Silence


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Disco


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pub


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quiz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Test


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring :Bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Judgemental :side:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Critical


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sharon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stone :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shoe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sneakers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boots


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cowboy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Supper.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wealth


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Castle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fort


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rooster


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coward


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Noel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gallagher


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Swagger

:beckylol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sick


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Young


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kid


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

jubilance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Euphoria


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ecstasy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ultimate


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fighter


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Butter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Statue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liberty


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

God


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Devil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Advocate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heyman :heyman6


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Heenan


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Acrimonious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Outrage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling :aryep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Superstar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shake-up


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Upheaval


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Change


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Metamorphosis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Metamorphmagus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ridiculous


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Silly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kidman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tajiri


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mist


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Zabuza


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kakashi


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yakuza


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

tattoos


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Expression


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Emotionless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heartless


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dormammu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Did


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

That.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Start


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sign


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Authorize


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Signature


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Avatar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Animated


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hokage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Raikage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lariat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clothesline


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bent


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Belt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buckle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Up


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Syndrome


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

condition


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shape


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shift


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Car


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sports


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Soccer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Football.

Who says Soccer :tripsscust


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Score


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Points


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pointless


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Blitz


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

INSOMNIA


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Football.
> 
> Who says Soccer :tripsscust


This is no disrespect to most Americans cause there's some cool cats on here, but I mean THE MLS? WTF ! It's should MLF , but the call rugby football too and they got that wrong too, but I'm not hating cause America is way cooler than the U.K. End of. Where 10yrs behind them in every department except we have better health care and it's free LOL
Peace


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sleep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awake


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Woke


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stir


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pot


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Stove


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Becky Lynch....

What?

They're both hot...






Okay seriously: Stove - Hot


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

XD

Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Base


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Up


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yours


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Not


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

NO


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Or


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

And


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cough


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Annoying


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Habit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Same


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

identical


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Twins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nikki


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Cena


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Austin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Texas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rattlesnake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reptile


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Creature


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Monster


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Abyss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Send


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Delete


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Obsolete.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Newspaper's


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

News


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Photography


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Camera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Angle


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trigonometry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Triangle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Square


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Enix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phoenix


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Basilisk (HP reference)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Venom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tears


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sharks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jaws


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spielberg


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Steven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gerrard


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Footballer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Midfielder


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Position


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

69


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Bed


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Annoyance


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Roman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chocolatito


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nutella


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Italy


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Mafia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lisa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mona


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vampire


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Blood


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gangrel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Masquerade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Star


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rise


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Above


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

None


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Existent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theory


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chaos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Confusion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dazed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Weary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tired


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

zrc


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Username


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Register


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

River


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Banks


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Boss


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Flea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Market


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Panther


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jaguar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Car


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phone


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Number


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Seven*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Deadly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strike


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Empire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magazine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cover


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blanket


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pillow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fight


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Club


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rules


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

House


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Party


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Festivity


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

cherished


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Memories


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tiger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Electronic


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Handheld


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Device


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doomsday


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Animal


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drax


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Castlevania


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WrestleMania


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Transylvania


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Romania


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

@Zoom You should have let me know that you were back :hogan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chloe said:


> @Zoom You should have let me know that you were back :hogan


??????



emerald-fire said:


> Romania


Bucharest


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Budapest


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hungary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horntail


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Insect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pest


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

vexation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Annoying


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Agitated


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feeling


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Emotion


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Icons


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestling


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hogan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Incredible


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Extraordinary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

League


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Costa Nostra


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mafia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Godfather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Novel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Author


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Writer


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Book


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Read


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Left


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

5


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Times


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Repetitive


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monotonous


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Orton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Savage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beast


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Brock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Geodude


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Onyx


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Snake


----------



## james115spon (Jul 6, 2017)

Tattoo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ink


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sai


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Frown


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Bad


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Babyface


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Nakamura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shinsuke


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Japan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

America


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Korea


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Barbecue....

What? 

I'm hungry, some Korean barbecue would seriously hit the spot :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spicy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shower


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Waterfall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

TLC


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Equal


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Power


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Level


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Headed


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Direction


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Maps


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Navigation


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Compass


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Lost


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Abandoned


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Warehouse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manufacturers


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Electronics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Store


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Supplies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unlimited


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Discount


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sale


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Christmas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Party


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Member


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Strip Club


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stripper


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Club


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Smokers


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hitmen


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Bret


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Owen


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim Neidhart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bulldog


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

British


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

UK (United Kingdom)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

England


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

International


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Airport


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Airplane


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Earphones


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Genre


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Reggae


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

METAL!!!! \m/


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Detectors


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

White


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Black


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pink


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weight


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Scales


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Measurement


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tape


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Recorder


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Microphone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Test


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Driving


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Licence


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pilot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Episode


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chapter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Arc


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Manga


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hentai


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Porn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Video


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Pain


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Akatsuki


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anime


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Porn



You needed some after u saw my finances ass knucks lol

Have a sweet day jabroni!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Theuk said:


> Anime


Luffy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Luffy Gear Five @zoom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Theuk: 

Can you please stop breaking the rules of the game. 

Thank you.

I'll use the word: 



> *Gear*


Attire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Apparel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Garb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Garbage


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Shit I need to put mine out


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Garbage


Trash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Zoom said:


> Trash


Can


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cola


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Can


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sauce*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Macaroni


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cut


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stitches


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Injury


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fractured


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bones


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

tv show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Series


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Finale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Season


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Summer


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Chilling


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Freezing


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Winter


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cube


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Beyonder


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Beyonce


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trash


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Fox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alicia


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Keys


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Locksmith


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Front Door


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Security


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mountain


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Everest.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Peak


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ability


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Power


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rangers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gondor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rohan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lothlorien


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elves


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Elrond


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rivendell


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Legolas


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Archery


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bow


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tie


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Less


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*More*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gluttony


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greed


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tight fisted


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miser


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mike Ashley (Newcastle Utd Chairman)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Entrepreneur


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Business


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Profession


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Occupation


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Job


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Opportunity


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cease


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Purchase


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Amazon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lady


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pregnant

dafuq wrong with me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Baby


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Face


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Open


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Close


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Friends


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mates


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Comrade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Communists


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Communism


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

failure


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Leonardo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Da Vinci


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelangelo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Painter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brush


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paste


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Copy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carbon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Speed


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cocaine


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Clapton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eric


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Young


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Forever


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr Hudson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Winslet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Upton


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Park


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bench


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Files


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Folders


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Files


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Paper


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

News


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Real


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Boobs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Megan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fox


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Arthritis


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Joint


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Blunt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knife


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wounds


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heal


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Better


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Angels


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nuns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guns


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Runs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Score


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

£20


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pounds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Calories


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Burn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Under


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Calaway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rug


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Carpet


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ride


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Man


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cave


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Den


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Millwall


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Talk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mute


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Silent


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chaplin


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Priest


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Judas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Iscariot


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

METAL!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

One


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dimension


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fourth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wall


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Brick


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kool-aid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drink


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Water


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Molecules


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Atoms


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Matter


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Knight


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rises


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Up


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Down


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dejected


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sad


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Depressed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Low


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blow


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Coke


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Cane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sugar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tooth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brush


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Style


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Fashion


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Police


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Station


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Radio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Killed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Limp


----------



## NJPWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Walk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Run


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zoom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Scope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vertical


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Horizon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rising


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Children


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Parents


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*repost please delete


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Family


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Home


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Solitary


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Solitaire


----------



## NJPWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Set


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sticks


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Candy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cane


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Toad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gamabunta


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

WHAT?!

*as in


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Austin


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Texas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tennessee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nashville


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Elvis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pelvis


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Thrust


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Push


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pull


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tug


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

War


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Combat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weapon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Knife


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Suey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cut


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Group


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Conversation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talk


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gab


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cab


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Taxi


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Call


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mobile


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking


----------



## NJPWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Running


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Socks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sucks


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sucking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fucking


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Slang


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Word


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

First


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Class


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

School


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

College


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Execution


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Finality


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ultimate


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

immaculate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tidy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

mundane


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Still


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Picture


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cam


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Photography


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Album


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

CD


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Music


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Player


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tennis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elbow


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Grease


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Oil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Money


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Flower


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Love


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Life


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Death


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Row


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Line


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cross


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Navas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Keylor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Football


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gridiron


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gang


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Bang.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Small


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tiny


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Faith


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trust


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Faith


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

God


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesus


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Disciples


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Apostles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Followers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Leaders


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Captains


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Commander


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

General


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Manager


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Interference


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Diffraction


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Waves


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ocean


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sea


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Ships


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boats


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Passage


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sea


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Wound


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Blood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loss


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Forfeiture


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Foreclose *


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Firesale


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bankruptcy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Depleted


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Battery


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Acid


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Burn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Factor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bobby


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Firmino


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brazil


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Carnival


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

People


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Population


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

China


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Delightful


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonderful


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Marvelous


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Four


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Life


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vitality


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Klitschko


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boxer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Marc


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dante


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Defender


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heroine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Addict


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chaos


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Breed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dog


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Days


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nights


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Darkness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Descends


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ascend


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Climb


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ladder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Contest


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Competition


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Rivals


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Foes


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Woes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sad


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Tear


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

tupac


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tuple


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mathematics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Physics


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Science


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Religion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

God


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Creator


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Inventor


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Einstein


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Albert


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coquina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clutch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Camel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bronco


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buster


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Posey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pose


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Model


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fashion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Trend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pattern


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Motif


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Monogram


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hologram


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Future


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jedi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Skywalker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Luke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evans


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lost


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fast


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pace


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Velocity


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kidman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Billy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cowboys


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Xenomorph


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Xenophobe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fear


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Light


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flash


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Speed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Distance


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agility


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quick


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Attack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Defend


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Protect


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Provide


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Give


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Take


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Back


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Behind


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Stab


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wound


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mortal


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

KOMBAT!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sub-Zero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Temperature


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Degree


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

College


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Basketball


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boring


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dull


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bland


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tasty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Juicy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Moist


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bath


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wash


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

homeless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shelter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shelton


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Guy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pearce


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rome


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Italy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Soccer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ball


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Woman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Referee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Linesman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tennis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Table


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

D-von


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dudley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bubba


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ray


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brother


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Family


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heenan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hyena


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mammal


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Whale


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolphin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cute


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chibi


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Anime


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cartoon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Network


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

For


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Ever


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Never


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

land


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Smark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Internet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

@Chrome


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Google


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Search


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Advanced


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mewtwo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mew


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Glitch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Matrix


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Simulation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Diving


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Board


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Games


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Player


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Sport


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disco


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ball


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

LaVar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Basketball


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pipecleaner.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Homosexual


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heterosexual


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Procreation * :woolcock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reproduction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grease


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oil


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sauce


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ketchup


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bottle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rum


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nutella :Tripslick


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

crepes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Creep


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Urkel :Cocky*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gerrard


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Midfielder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Defender


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Lawyer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Advocate


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

People


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Humans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skeletons


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Madam


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Mom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Killer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zodiac


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Star


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Attractive


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Magnet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Connection


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Midnight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hour


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Glass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bitter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blues


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jazz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Menace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Society


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Community


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Service


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Conscription


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Draft


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lottery


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Winner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loser


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Failure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mullet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hook


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mask


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Station


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Train


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wreck


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sail


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Propulsion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Propel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lift


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Elevate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Escalate


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cause


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Escalated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Burgundy (Hopefully people understand why.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anchorman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y)

You got it.

Now what word, it can't be San Diego, that's two. Hmmm.

Flute


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Instrument


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Organ


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chaney.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dracula


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vampire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Selene


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Underworld

Took me a second to remember who Selene was. I haven't seen an Underworld movie since the first one around the time it came out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nonsense


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_________~

McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorite superhero.

Mystic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mystic? Oh come on, you should've said Fate. It was right there. Doctor Strange, Doctor Fate.

Whatever.

Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! You're right! I want to retract my answer!

Comics


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hellblazer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Constantine



> Damn! You're right! I want to retract my answer!


There's an edit button.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Swamp Thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Injustice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

League


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Champions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shermell


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Booker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pillman

For some reason, the "I respect you, booker man" bit came into my head.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Real


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Deal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Faustian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bargain


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dirt


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coquina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clutch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cobra


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Commander


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

General


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RAAM


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOCUST :mark:

God, I miss Gears 1 and 2. Those were so awesome. I wish they were a Playstation exclusive.  Didn't like 3 unfortunately, never seen the latest ones.

BTW, I'm so glad somebody said General RAAM and not General Grievious. Fuck Star Wars.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOCUST <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> God, I miss Gears 1 and 2. Those were so awesome. I wish they were a Playstation exclusive. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /> Didn't like 3 unfortunately, never seen the latest ones.


Gears 3 is mainly popular for MP only, it's quite addictive for me tbh.

Theron.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bastila


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jedi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shit

No, I didn't misspell Sith...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mutant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

X-Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gambit


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

New Orleans


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Saints


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sinners


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Confess


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Admit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Defeat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vanquish


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Conquer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Victory


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Road


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Soldier


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Field


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hockey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glue


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fix


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweeney


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Johnny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guitar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jarrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Angel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Slam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Summer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Winter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Warlock


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

Monster


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Madness


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Macho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elizabeth


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Taylor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cleopatra


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Caesar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Little


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm. Well played.

John


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Alton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Illinois


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Springfield



Spoiler



Gee, I wonder what the next word will be...

Now watch it be Rick and not Simpsons...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cromulent


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cromulent? What the fuck is cromulent? Is that a Simpsons word from one of the newer seasons that I haven't seen?

You could've given me 1000 guesses as to what the next word would be and said you'd kill me if I never got it right. I'd be in Hell right now.

I don't even know where to go from here. Cromulent....ughh.....

Aliens. If that's not an alien word I don't know what is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's from a 1996 episode called _Lisa the Iconoclast._ Very famous. I'm a little surprised you don't know it. Embiggens would've been a cromulent answer. 






Monster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I've certainly seen that episode. I just didn't remember that bit. It never stuck with me. That's not one of my favourite episodes, at least from my recollection. Probably because I'm not a big fan of American history, like at all. It's some of my least favourite history. I just remember the whole Hans Sprungfeld murderous pirate bit, and the historian who was hiding his silver tongue and whatnot. Maybe I'll watch it again if I can find it. I don't know if I have it on DVD or not, I have a bunch of Simpsons on DVD but I don't know what season it is.

Ok, it's from season 7. I do have season 7.

As for monster

Film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hitchcock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vertigo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Film


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Godfather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Novel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Martin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

George


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jetson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flintstone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flintoff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Had no idea who that was. Had to look it up.

Cricket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man

I was kinda hoping you would've taken the cricket opportunity to throw shade at some shitty wrestler, lol.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

humanity


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Illusive

I can only use one word, I can't say Illusive Man, so we're going with just Illusive. 

The amount of times Martin Sheen says "humanity" in Mass Effect 2 and 3 will be stuck in my head forever, lol, especially since he pronounced it like "umanity".


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Networks


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Computers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Science


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tooth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fairy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sprite


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe

Because Joe has zero chance of winning the MITB contract after the opening segment of SmackDown. I'm fuming mad.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Island


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Caribbean


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirates


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blackbeard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Treasure


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hunt


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rolfe


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Golf ?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellfire


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolphin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hitchhiker's


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

To


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

From


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:fuckthis

We were so close!

Beyond


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Limits


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

no


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Na


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOORAY!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Huzzah!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Whazzup!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Weed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Marijuana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Smoke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Subliminal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sublime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Santeria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Caribbean


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Islands


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Archipelago


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Peninsula


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Florida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Octogenarian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Octagon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

UFC


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enclosure


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ring


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mat


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eyes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dreamer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantasy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deletion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vaporized


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raygun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ray-Ban


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greek


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

History


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystery


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unknown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creeping


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lancelot


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Merlin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Magic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Spell


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling

Yeah, I actually thought of a PPV card before I thought of a playing card...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Forum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't say wrestling twice in a row, or won't, rather, so I guess I'll say

Poster


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tywin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dance


----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonwalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michael


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michaels


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Austin


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Texas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rattlesnake


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pythons


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Boa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Balboa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rocky

A horrible film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nightmare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eve


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Destruction


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Symphony


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Castlevania


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vampire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dracula


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Untold


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Number


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Two


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nil


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Over


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Cricket


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wireless


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Radio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Station


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Invaders


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Intruders


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heretic


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Heresy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Contrary


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Belief


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Flawed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Defective


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Detective


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Investigator


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Private


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Public


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Exposed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scandal


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sex


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Vagina


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Private


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pyle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sergeant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Slaughter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Laughter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Slither


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Slytherin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sssssnake


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Voldemort


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bitch


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ro-man.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

He-Man


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

She-Ra


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*She-Hulk*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slime!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slurm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pimpmobile


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batmobile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Egghead


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Villain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Arch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Angel


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Buffy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willow


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kilmer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Val


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Venis


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Penis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Futanari


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fibonacci


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

leonardo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DiCaprio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oscar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wiener


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tweener


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Inbetweeners


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Limbo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Highway*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raiser


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cattle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Energy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Drink


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Drunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jackson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hickenbottom


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Running


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Green


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Folsom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Break


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thread

Yeah, that really was what came to mind. I've been listening to movie shows mention that film for months.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fear






EDIT - GOD DAMMIT

Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arkham


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovecraft


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Racist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not untrue...

Intolerance.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bigotry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Freddy

EDIT - I'm not editing this and forcing everyone to change answers, lol. Too much work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vs (verses)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're gonna hate me, but

Stupid

I'm sorry, it's a giant fucking moth terrorizing the city. It's like trying to take Carmella seriously as the world champion. That thing is supposed to be able to fight Godzilla? Alright...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comparing Mothra to Carmella...










Nonsense


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bullshit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Humbug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, come on, how do you look at that thing and not think it's completely ridiculous? 

Scrooge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stooge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra is a thing of pure beauty!

Knucklehead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not supposed to be beautiful (which it's not), it's supposed to be believable in a fight with Godzilla. It's.....a moth.

Either way, the Godzilla mythos sucks regardless. 

Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra had her own film before joining the Godzilla franchise. Also, boo.

Muppet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kermit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frog


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crazy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince

I could go back to Joker but what the hell, Vince is real life crazy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Price


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everybody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hanging


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Puddin'


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's about to get REAL uncomfortable in here...

Pop 

Yikes. :bryan2

I could've gone with Joker, but eh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yikes indeed.

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Comedy

Because a lot of good comedy is, and should be, uncomfortable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tragedy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus

:avit:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superstar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shake-up


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Trade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spot


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Superstar


:no: :stop

Pain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cash

Really not a fan of that song, and yes, I know it's a Nine Inch Nails song that he just covered, but there it is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheque


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Book


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thrones


Targaryen
:avit:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tarth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brienne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greatness


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, we're gonna get off GOT that way.

No, I won't let that happen.

Lannister


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Targaryen?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Targaryen*?*


The fuck did that come from?

Viserys


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > Targaryen*?*
> ...


Dragon

That's better now?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dance


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Music


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Song


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Baby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gatti


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

determination


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Willpower


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beginning


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Genesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sega


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Contra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WrestleMania


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Grandest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Immortals


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Combat


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sport


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Entertainment


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Show


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Broadcast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

News


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Scoop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ice Cream


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fields


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Forever

Ughh, that song sucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neuman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know that was the name of the Mad tv kid. Huh.

Mad


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Socialists


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Politics


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Corruption


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absalom (Darksiders 2)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chaos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blades

"The sky split apart, and the God of War stepped through. Descending from Olympus, he saw the makings of a god, in a mere mortal. Ares would save Kratos, he would turn him into the perfect warrior. His servant on Earth. Only a simple pledge of loyalty was required." 

Kratos: "My life is yours, Ares. From this day, I shall carry forth your will."

"And his fate was sealed. As promised, Ares rescued his new disciple, bringing forth the power of a god. Destroying those who would slaughter Kratos and his men. As for Kratos, no mere sword and shield would befit the newest servant of the God of War. The Blades of Chaos. Forged in the foulest depths of Hades. Once attached, the chains remained so, chained and seared to the flesh, a part of the bearers body. A permanent reminder of Kratos's pledge. In return, ultimate power. The rage of Ares exploded from within, but soon, he would learn the true cost of such power. A cost too high, even for Kratos to pay."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guillotine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beheading


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ulfric


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Knight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sword


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead






A great song, but one of the weaker ones on this, their best album.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Dated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dated, really. After all the stuff from the 30's, 40's and 50's you've brought up in the tv/movies/video games thread. You could've just said "shit".

Calender.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Month


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Weeks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Days


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hours


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Minutes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hour


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Glass


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seconds


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Food


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ice


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Meth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Breaking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Religion


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Hendrix


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guitar


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Life


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sucks


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Vacuum


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cleaner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Red


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Arrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Green


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Light


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Seven


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lucky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yates


----------



## lissi88 (Jun 8, 2018)

Motel


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Trashy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's actually Bates Motel, but whatever. I realize that probably wasn't the best word to use. I was hoping somebody else besides me was a fan of Archer. :shrug

Cheap


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Trick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prestidigitation.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Prestige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magician


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Illusionist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Escapologist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman

It's one of his infinite talents.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baldwin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mignola


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BabyRuth


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Oil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snake


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Skin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Forsaken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baby Ruth. Damn. I didn't know that one. I was like "Baby Ruth? What don't I know about Hellboy? Is that from the comics?" No, he eats one at the beginning of the first movie. And I re-watched Hellboy earlier this year. For some reason, I just never remembered that moment. Good pull if that wasn't Googled.

Anyway,

Western


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Nana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manga


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Akira


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tozawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cruiserweight


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's an easy punch line, but I'm not getting into a 45 minute argument, so.....

Overrated


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Overlooked

I was replying to Underrated but that works too :lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Overcooked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overwrought


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

anxious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eager


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Keen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eye


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pupil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Student.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

College


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Degree


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Radian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rodan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rado


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Watches


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Time


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Space


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

November


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maker

For the Iron Maiden song, not for Okada. Just so you know.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Architect


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Construct


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lantern


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hornet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motherfuckers

Get those fucking things away from me. I hate 'em.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oedipus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice pull.

Complex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blade

Yeah, I didn't say Dracula. I picked the daywalker. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Impaler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vlad


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kozlov


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sombo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Star


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Destroyer


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Petra


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Historical


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Figures


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hidden


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fortress


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tall


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Height


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Growth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Weight

EDIT - Eh, who cares. Wide growth is still growth. ~_~


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gain


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Receive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Send


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Message


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Text


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crash (of the car variety)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Accident


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Embarrassment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awkward


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Uncomfortable


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deformity


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hunchback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SANCTUARY!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Negative


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bad


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Boys


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bay


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bay!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hulkster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulkamania


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Running


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fast


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Slow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turtle


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ninja


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Super


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've gotta see that movie one of these days. I've heard it's good.

Knight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rises


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Phoenix


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Test


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Albert


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Math






EDIT - Ah, fuck this.

Prince


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Numbers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bible


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reading

Let's see if my prediction is right...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Club


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bullet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrong age group I guess. :side:

Ammo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wrong age group I guess. :side:
> 
> Ammo


Rainbow?

Loaded.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Rainbow?







Drunk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Driving


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

DUI


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alcohol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Drug


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PED


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not a word, it's three, but ok.....

Steroids


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PEZ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-man

It's one word since it's hyphenated.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wasp


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Spider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Widow


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hypnotic


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Trance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hypnotised


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dazed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disoriented


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sick


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hangover


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nausea


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Vomit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Puke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Food


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Liquid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Classical


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Bowie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knife


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Butterfly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Divas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Championship


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Belt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Holder


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Final


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lepus


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Constellation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

August


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rush


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Malcolm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

McDowell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

McDonald


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Order


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

culinary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cuisine


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooking


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kitchen


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Name


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

People


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Humans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Network


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cartoon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fosters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Imaginary


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mythical


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Legend


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Folklore


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Generations


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trek (Ughh)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ughh to your ughh!










Tribbles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, don't blame me for Star Trek being boring as fuck. I would've preferred to like it. Also, Generations has 49% on Rotten Tomatoes, so even Star Trek fans don't like that one. 

Trouble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Weak (as in, it was weak for you to say week and not Thrones)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Link


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reigns

I know, I know. Zelda. This was funnier.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shield


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cover


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Song


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Listen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Talk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Speak


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

shout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moonlight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pale


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paige


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turner


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ted


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tonks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Code


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Breaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Office


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Out


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Picnic


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ants


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THEM!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Morrison


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

John


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Juan (I couldn't think of anything else lol)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

San


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Junipero


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Serra


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lione


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lion


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tamer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Circus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Show


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cartoon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Animated


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Gotham


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

City


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Corrupt


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cop


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Robbers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bank


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Deposit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Withdraw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Retract


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Statement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Action (Sol Katti is the only person on this forum who will understand this reference)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stunts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sets


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PPV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a word.....

Network


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Food


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hungry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hippos


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Huge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Large


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simpson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bort


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Port


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starboard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ship


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cruise


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Control


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Normandy

EDIT - FUCK

Crusader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

France


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Italy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trivia (Suspiria came up once on a movie trivia show I watch. The question was who directed it. One of the contestants laughed at the easyness of it, despite no one in the room knowing it.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That shocks and disturbs me. Everyone needs some (early) Argento.

Question


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aglets


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Annoying

(I have to get new shoelaces often because I find the aglets always break)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

High


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

School


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Principal


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Cause


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Effect


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Two*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winstead


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elizabeth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Olsen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Siamese


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mew... FULL CIRCLE!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Psychic


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Magic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prestidigitation


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ta-da!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Surprise


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Release :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disappointment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fabulous


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no:

Stupendous


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phenomenal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phenom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Grave


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Danger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sign


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zodiac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Social


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Network


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Finch.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Aaron


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paul


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heyman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hustle


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Indefatigable


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pronoun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Noun


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Verb


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Adverb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Palindrome


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Alliteration


----------



## BusDriver (Jun 20, 2018)

Crack


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

cocaine


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Meth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are... are you guys breaking bad or something?

Math


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Addition


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Addiction


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Medication


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Treatment


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cure


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prevention


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Stop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sign


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Road


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Out


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TV


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Couch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sofa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simpsons


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thirty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Degrees


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Summer


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Time


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Magazine


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Comic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Castlevania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a horrible night to have a curse of only one word available for use.

Nintendo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metroid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Revenge

Edit:

New word, eh?

Aran


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uhh...I don't know where to go with that other than Metroid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spaceship


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Starfreighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostromo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seaboard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punisher


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Batman


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Superman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Returns


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Movie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Star


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luchadora


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fighter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spinach


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Popeye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wimpy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sailor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bluto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pluto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nyx


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lynx


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sphynx


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dog


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spicy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pepper


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chili


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Curry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clue


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hint


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Suggestion


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ideas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Concept


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Proof


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theory


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Multiverse


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tribunal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Living


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alive


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walkers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biters


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Feeders


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roc


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Phoenix


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Resurrection


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christ


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. Knowing this forum, I was expecting some shitty reply like "Fake lol" or "Asshole".

Juice. 

Yeah, pure juice. That was the first thing I thought of. ~_~


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Autumn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winter

Next reply better be Is.....


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Spring

:lol hope that's what you were going for


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cleaning


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

:lol You couldn't of completed the seasons... Sigh whatever was the first to come to mind.

Broomstick


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I dislike Summer so I didn't post it lol.

Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Suspense


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thriller


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Porn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hentai


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Japanese


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sushi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Udon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Konohamaru


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Naruto


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lupin


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Third


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hokage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hookah


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pipe


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Weed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Smoke


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Fire


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mermaid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nutmeg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Holidays


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Halloween


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Costume


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vandal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lantern


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yellow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sinestro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Qward


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guardians


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Universe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Certainly not what I was expecting. I'll happily stay on the DC side, though.

Oa, again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I almost went with what I think you thought I was going to go with.

Maltus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually had to look that one up. I had never heard of Maltus in all the DC media I've absorbed. 

Krona


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grandmaster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Collector


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arcade


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fun


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Entertainment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sports


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Athlete


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Finesse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Poise


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Balance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Energ*y*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drink


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Alcohol



The Fourth Wall said:


> Energ*y*


Why did you bold the y? :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stupid_Smark said:


> Alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you bold the y? :lol


Solution 

That's what they do in some of the other game threads. In other games, the next word starts with the last letter of the previous word. That user probably thought that this game follows that rule.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Problem



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Solution
> 
> That's what they do in some of the other game threads. In other games, the next word starts with the last letter of the previous word. That user probably thought this game follows that rule.


Right, I actually thought he didn't respond to the last post that way, but looking back he actually did. So I was confused but that makes sense then.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Trouble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ocean


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Piranha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spawning


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spawn

The coolest looking character who's never been in anything good.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Antihero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punisher


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marvel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avengers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Insect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vermin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Scum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Add


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Subtract


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Minus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plus


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Positive


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

+


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

=


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Math


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Numbers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Letters


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Email


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Password


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Speakeasy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Laugh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Meal


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gum.

And I hate myself for knowing who that twat is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Youtube

And I don't know who that twat is (not really), although I do hate myself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil

I didn't know who he is until now. Life is so much grimmer.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Necessary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roughness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Friction


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rubbing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lamp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whipping


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Belt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Championship


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

strap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Locks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stocks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrels.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pirates


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hook


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ellsworth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blecch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gross


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Spoiled


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stephanie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Madness


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Loonie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demented


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lunacy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ridiculous


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stupid


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Genius


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Rap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Genre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mummy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Serial


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Number


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mafia. :kobe3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Don


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bernthal


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Actor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Director


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Orson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gotta


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blast


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Away


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Home


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comfort


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zone


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Twilight




The Fourth Wall said:


> Jon


If I was after, I would of said me :lol 

Hi I'm Jonathan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Jonathan.

Gods


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Polytheism


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mythology


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Norse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Balder


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Odin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thor


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Loki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jörmungandr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Angrboða


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fenrir


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Carcharoth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wolf


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sheep


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lamb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Saviour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Savor


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Taste


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dude


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meme

I guess...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Olympics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Four


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horsemen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stable


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Farm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kinda


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Unfunny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea. I don't watch their show.

McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billionaire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Millionaire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rich


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Wealthy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Poor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buttercup


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reese's


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Americans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

South


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Park


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MacArthur


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

James


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Falcon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Owl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hooters


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boobs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fat


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Chubby


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Baby


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Justin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mispronounced


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jyushin?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Thunder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIGER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiger


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Predator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIGER... AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling...~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Real?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fake

You know, fake, as in CARMELLA FUCKING BEATING ASUKA. 

GOD. FUCK. FUCK. DAMN IT.

EDIT - Whatever. The Ghostbusters are fake too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agamotto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vishanti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nabu 

Is the wound still fresh? :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jerk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry. I just needed something to rub in someone elses face, I'm not in a good mood.

Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I was kidding. We were talking about magical supermen. Nothing serious.

Monster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but still, I have a habit of poking people with a stick when they disagree with me. It's not good. WWE burying all my favourites is probably God's way of punishing me.

Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. 

I know your thoughts on the matter, but I do hope that WWE does Asuka justice in the long run. 

Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No need to apologize, you did nothing wrong. 

They won't. She made the mistake of being born in the wrong country. She'll retire with nothing to her name and nothing to show for herself. Even if they did give her the title, that's still not "doing her justice". Doing her justice would be having her main event WrestleMania instead of Ronda and/or Charlotte. She deserves to be nothing less than the biggest female star of all time. Anything less is a massive disservice and a waste of her talent.

Hope. Ironically enough...


----------



## Microsoft_Sam (Feb 26, 2018)

Autistic.

I'm not being rude, seriously. Tyrion, you definitely have traits of someone on spectrum. Believe me I have it. I can provoke people who disagree with me, (I did it to you.)

Please don't scream at me again. I just didn't want to go down the path you have. Sorry for my actions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody tell me what he said, I have him on ignore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continuing from Hope...

Nadia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

American


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Idiot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Imbecile


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Insult.... Lol too slow

Marge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fopdoodle

Edit: 

Sideshow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obscure


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Underground


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lucha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blasphemy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Irreverence


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

School


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Out


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inside


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Outside


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trees


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plants


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Environment


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Friendly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Point


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

sharp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wit


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

humor


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

laugh


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Track


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Suit


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Down


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

town


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Woman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lady


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

North 

It remembers...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Winter

(Is coming)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Coming


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Landing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Three


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Amigos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fiends


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Demon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mephistopheles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Metamorphosis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Houdini


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maldini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cardini


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cardio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cards

Fitness/sports vs. magic continues!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Table


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Floating


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Point


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Melting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mud


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skip


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rourke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Richard


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

King


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kong 










Edit:

Damn it!

Bloch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Forman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Milos


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Raonic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tennis


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Racket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ball


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lightning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frightening


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Scary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ME!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Us


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

We


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ben


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hur


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Derp


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Face


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Recon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Motorsports


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rally


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Klan 

Yeah, I know. I'm just saying, that's the word that came to mind. :justsayin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Plural


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Numerous


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Binge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Machine


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Operate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surgeon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Angel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Light


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yagami


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Near


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew...

Lawliet


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Misora... she deserved better.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Death


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Horsemen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:frown2: R.I.P. Naomi Misora.

Note

Edit:

Headless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McFly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

McDonald's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McNuggets


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buddies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Friendship


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

World


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

edit....

Wrong thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wide


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chastain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jessica


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harper

Edit: 

Damn!

Harvey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Luke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Newman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Air


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Con


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Artist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Struggling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maniac


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Twilight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smark


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wipe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Floor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Death


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

End


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Climax


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Orgasm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cum


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sperm


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eggs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Omelette


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Breakfast


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunshine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rainbows


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Monday


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joffrey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Incest :woolcock 

:deanfpalm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lannisters

:xavier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tarth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brienne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Lannisters
> 
> :xavier


Pot, kettle, black, ser.

Renly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Peach


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Princess


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mario


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gomez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Addams


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fiction


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Science


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Project


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Game


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Astro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Park


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Weed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cannabis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cannibal


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Manibal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mandible


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Claw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Machine


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Robot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blender


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Integrate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Migrate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Birds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Message


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The message is...

*Nevermore*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quote


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quoth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Both


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Together


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Come


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Over


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Under


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Walking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Running


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scared


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Afraid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dark

:maisie2 

Yes I'm still scared of the dark.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Dark
> 
> :maisie2
> 
> Yes I'm still scared of the dark.


It was a tv show, you could've just said that.

Dark (again)






There's a song for you to turn your fears into the power of rock.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Matter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grey


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Goose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carbuncle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arbuckle (As in, Jon from Garfield ~_~)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fatty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buster


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Douglas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adams


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Blue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Balls


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hairy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sanchez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick



Spoiler



If the next word isn't Pickle, whoever is next is getting negged.





































I'm kidding, but please.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pickle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Astley


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Roll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Around


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Turn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Turn


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

U


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck. :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

On


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Fire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayor


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Townsville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheriff


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cop


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

By


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shooting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sky


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Acres


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mile


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eight


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Triagrams


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trigon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DC


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Comics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Detective (That's what the D in DC stands for, which you all know, I'm sure.)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

True.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> True.


How the heck does "detective" not inspire one to make a Sherlock Holmes reference!? 










False


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leads


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Power.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Outage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Outrage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IWC.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Favourite


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Empress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tomorrow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Never


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

More


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

On


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Off.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Limits


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Opportunities


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Ultimate


Doomsday






8:06 to 8:22


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apocalypse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apokolips


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Darkside


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Darkseid, fyi.

Darkseid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yankovic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok then. Teen Titans is the area of DC where my fandom just stops. I just can't watch them, they're such lame characters.

Vince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Price


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Match.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Light


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fire.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Straight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire :becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dull


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

pink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Panther


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

claws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Howl


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Beast


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Titan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mental


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asylum.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:armfold 

Jaws


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Teeth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mouth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tornado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twister


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twisted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SISTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Abigail


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Beaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chemistry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Professor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Prescription


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Magnets


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fridge.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Flu


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Virus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trojan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jockey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Position


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pole


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Poland


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Europe.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Uppercut


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jaw.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Moonraker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunderball


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bond


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

James.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bond


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Covalent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bond


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Connection


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Link


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zelda


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Movie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Theater


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trivia

Cinema


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Butter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Honey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Badger


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wolverine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Logan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Morgan


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

organ


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Blood*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

True.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Story


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tale


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crypt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeper


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hoarder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Collector


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Returns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Beyond


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cosmic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rays


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honey.


----------



## The Worst One (Jul 19, 2018)

Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Landing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Moon.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raker


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bond


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eye


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

See


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

through


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Followed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Through


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Threw


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Away


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Far


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tears


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fears


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Arachnophobia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spiders


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

R-Truth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Conspiracy.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Theory


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deadman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Undertaker.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Henderson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Liverpool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Love


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Death


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Horsemen


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Four


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Five


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Five


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Category


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Subway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sub


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Meatball


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn it, is it so hard to just say Zero? I'm trying to do a joke here...

Forget it. ~_~

Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Base


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Vase


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Flower


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Power


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bloch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bleach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blecch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Blob


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beware


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Koko


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Krunch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Captain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Obvious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reasons


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Raisins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seeds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Plant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horrors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chamber


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Secrets


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unfold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Folder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Begins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Genesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Teenage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dirtbag


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Baby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hell.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heaven


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dio


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

(You knew this was coming )


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Badass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punisher.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shotgun


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Close


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Gate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hell's.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

angel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Apocalypse


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

End


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fin


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Fish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Species


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alien


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Predator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster










I'm keeping the gif!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toxie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Toxic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Avenger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kaufman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp. 

Going by comics...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got ninja'd and didn't even notice...

Hellblazer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pump


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Iron.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Butterfly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Float


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunken


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ship


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carribean


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Carlito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Way


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Style


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Royale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Casino


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Roulette


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Russian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Defenders


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ear


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hear


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

fear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scared.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*BLACULA*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blaxploitation.

I was gonna say Black Dynamite but that's two words. >_>


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shaft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolemite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dynamite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shampoo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Conditioner.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! I can't make an exploitation film reference out of that...

Disappointment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Front


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ass.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donkey


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Shrek.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frabjous


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fabulous


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Streak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrestlemania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Wrestlemania


:thelist

:sadbecky

Heartbreak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Strike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bowling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Skittles


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

rainbow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drops


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyclops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

X-Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gambit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Child


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugar


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daddy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mummy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kharis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex (Karras)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mahone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lawler


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Polanski


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Roman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spear


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WCW.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nitro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Leak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spill


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Liquid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nitrogen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oxide.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oxlade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chamberlain.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Oxford


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

University


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

College


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Course.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Action


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Film.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Director


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Producer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spielberg


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Steven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wolverine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Logan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jackman.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Hugh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grant.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Provide


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Support


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BIG BALLS


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

ACDC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tesla


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Immortal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Technique


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jutsu


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Amaterasu


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tsukuyomi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tsunami


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wave.


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Sound


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Music


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Work


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boring.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dull


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dishwater.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kitchen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooking


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chef


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Recipe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disaster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McMahon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elbow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Golden

The golden elbow is my nickname for Kairi Sane. I know nobody gives a shit. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blackbeard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bluebeard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blueberry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daario 

In the books, he dyes his beard blue. George went a little too far on him I feel.

EDIT - Whatever, I'm not changing it. Do something GOT related next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tarth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

House


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Home


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweetback


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Still


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Photo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Video


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How was _baadasssss_ not the follow-up to _sweetback_?!

Killed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Off.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

On


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:yes


----------



## djskylerhall (Aug 1, 2018)

Impatience.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rushing.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hour


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Minutes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

22


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seconds.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hand


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Palm.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trees


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roots


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Grass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dawn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dusk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rodriguez


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maxi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Taxi


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Yellow


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ash


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Dust


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Angel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Planet


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

World


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrestling


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Federation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Touchdown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Point


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bette


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Midler?

What the fuck is Bette?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mercenary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Midler?
> 
> What the fuck is Bette?


Dot and Bette, the conjoined twins from American Horror Story: Freak Show.


Deathstroke


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Assassin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Creed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apollo


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sucks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vacuum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cleaner.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Janitor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amphibian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Frog


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kiss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

French.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Butter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

People


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Champion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Winner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Empress


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dinosaurs!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carnosaur


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dinosaur


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jurassic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Park


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eve


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arden


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ontario

Had to look something up for that one. fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

California


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lebowski






:woo:yas:vince$


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Small


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dick.

:mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grayson



emerald-fire said:


> Small


Damn! I was almost able to make my Wasp reference of the day!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Robin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Little


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jimmy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Olsen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Witch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wizard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Houdini


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice work around.

Escapology.

Was he an escape artist? I don't know. I think he was.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He sure was. 

Illusion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Use

I wouldn't know. I don't pay attention to anything before 1970.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roses


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slasher


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knife


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heads


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Byrne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Abraham


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lincoln


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pryde

EDIT:

Vampire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hunter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starring MEW!











Night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hunter Night? What the fuck is Hunter Night? How is the next word not Hearst? ~_~

Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night of the Hunter

Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some old piece of garbage film. Of course.

Shaun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watch yer mouth, boy!

Cornetto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will not be complimentary of a horror film, much less an old one. It's the most putrid genre in existence. 

Trilogy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's more of a thriller...

Terror


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's still bad.

Tick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arachnid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crawling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to go and nobody will hurry up so I'll finish the joke myself

Wall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mummy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mommy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dearest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crawford


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bitch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Moan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Piss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Take


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Back


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Front.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disposable



emerald-fire said:


> Back





The Fourth Wall said:


> Front.







2:33


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heroes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Defenders


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Midfielders


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Soccer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kudo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Judo


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magician


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wizard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. "Strange" or "Supreme". Those are the correct answers. 

*sigh* Very well...

Gorgon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Demon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devil


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kandy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sri Lanka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Australia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spiders.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Web


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Message


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bottle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cap


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Captain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Four.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Five


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Famous.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Stars


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Galaxies.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Far


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nebula


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Blue.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Volkswagen


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Wheel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Caveman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Uncivilized


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Savage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Medicine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laughter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Contagious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampirism


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Clinical


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Finishing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sanguinarian

EDIT:

Gone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Left


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sports


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Video


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Audio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Levels.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gradients


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Slope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slippery


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Floor


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mop


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

bucket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

List


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Battle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Divine


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

intervention


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Interception


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inception


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dreams


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virtual


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Memory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Memento


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Following


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cult


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Personality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crisis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chaos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Order


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magick

EDIT:

Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Texas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carnival


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peace












Spoiler: Next word


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sells


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

But...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Who's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buying!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a Megadeth fan either. Chalk yet another flaw onto you. They're piling up.

Yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"No, Peace Sells"... the end of the song.

Roundabout


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, don't I look stupid? It's been a while since I listened to the end of the song.

Round


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought "no" was a weak word, but I just wanted to get in on the referencing.

Robin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck (Batman)

:lmao :lmao fpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pennyworth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batcave


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penny


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Batmobile*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coin.

I could've used extinct or outdated because Canada got rid of the Penny, but I'll stay with coin, hopefully to keep the Batman references going.

Whoops

Batwing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dent

EDIT:

Batgyro


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Toss*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batpod

Boo

Salad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Condiment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Horsey Sauce*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emperor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Horsey Sauce*


ONE WORD!

Joker

I would've said Joker even without the comic prompt for the record.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was just in case...

Harley


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Quinn*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quintuplets


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As if I haven't heard of Emperor Joker. I haven't read it, obviously, but that's beside the point. I have some comic knowledge of my favourite character of all time.

Babies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doll

For the record, I was about to post "five" before you answered that last one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, I hated that character. I should watch that episode again, see if I feel differently.

Toy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love that episode... so I'm not sure if you will feel differently...

Man

Also, Joker is my all-time favorite comic book villain. I'm high on other characters right now, but I will always dig The Joker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's the only choice, really. 

Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder


Almost went with Invisible...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wall


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Dream*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Source

EDIT:

Sandman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Enter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Exit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Light


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Girl


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

^Female


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

REVOLUTION! 






trolldog:cole

fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Children


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greatest


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Garbage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dump


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Poop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shit


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Turd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spooky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooky


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Family


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ritchie.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nelson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mandela


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Effect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cause


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Way


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Frank


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lampard


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Football


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Touchdown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Score


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Knockdown


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Falling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonderland


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alice


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Fiction


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Science


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blinded


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

By


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Car


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ferrari


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

McLaren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

F1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Formula


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chemical


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaction.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bullet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Club


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bowl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tecmo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drowsy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Google

EDIT - I was right, it was a video game company...

WWE. It's not a word but it is now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Japanese.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

That is now the word I most commonly associate with Japan. Second would be "weird".

EDIT - The word stands.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superlative


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Comparative


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rank


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gross.

That's fucking rank innit m8. :tripsscust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spear


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Pointy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

End


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Beginning.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Middle.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

sexy pregnant women


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Middle.


Earth


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

worm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Kirk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knew that was coming. 

Spock


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buried. :mj2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alive


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Staying



The Fourth Wall said:


> Buried. :mj2


You're not wrong. 










I tried to find something fitting. That's about as sad as Asuka gets. She's such a firecracker, lol.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Leaving.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vegas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Copperfield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Copperhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Green


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Hulk.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hollywood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Video


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I could say games, but you probably want a little old flavour

Killed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Wrath.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anger.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Rage


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Fury.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

King.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arthur.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Holmwood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

North. 

Had to look that one up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka










2K knows who the real face of the womens division is. (Y)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Neon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Diner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Poppy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eggsy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Merlin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Singing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Denver


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Country


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roads


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virginia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mountain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Climb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mama

EDIT:

I'm not changing it!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That really screwed up our song.

Well, eventually, I was trying to get to Freebird, since we were on Kingsmen, so I'm just posting Freebird whether it makes sense or not.

Freebird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Am


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why?

That's the word. Just why?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Because


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beetle


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bailey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fillion.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bitch


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Crawford


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Michael.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scott.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Summers.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hot


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Sexy.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Star


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Bankability.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Solar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mxyzptlk


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Imp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perverse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perverse is what you fucking thought of, not my name? 

Disgusting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poe 

Poe above most.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Message


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Text


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

religious


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spirituality


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Religion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Belief.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Nonsense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rubbish.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~__________________________________________________~

Garbage


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Roman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Empire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strikes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Strikeout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Desire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Colour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cult


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cornette :cornettefu


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mouthpiece


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heyman


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bigot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Disgrace


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shame. :shame


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

On


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People






What a segue.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

magazine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Playbot










EDIT - Ah, damn it. Well, you would find it on a magazine stand, so why not keep it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Playboy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peter

The next word better be "Cushing"...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dracula

I saw Cushing and my mind went to that.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Count


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dracula.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lugosi


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bela


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boris


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Becker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goofy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible










EDIT:

Mickey


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Everyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everywhere


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

No one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanted to post that, but it's two words. :sadbecky

Nowhere.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Here


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

there


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Somewhere


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Far.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Away.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Home


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Coming.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Away.






Great, now I've got that bastard theme tune stuck in my head.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Bombs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Over


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How have you never heard of that song?

Taking


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Stealing.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> *How have you never heard of that song?*
> 
> Taking


What song?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James T. Kirk said:


> Stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> What song?







It was one of the most famous songs of the early 2000's.

Jail


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Prison.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> *It was one of the most famous songs of the early 2000's.*
> 
> Jail


I must have been living under a rock then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clearly.

Police


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Bombs.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

There goes another unrecognized song.


Bang.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funbags 8*D


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shiranui


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wikipedia ~___~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Research


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Porn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovelace


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Klum


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Seal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Faust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

German


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shepard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shepherd


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hook


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crook


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nixon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

President


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Exhausting. 

I'm just tired of it. I remember the days when I could avoid politics, now it's everywhere. I'm sick of seeing it everywhere I turn. I do not care.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Reigns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anime.

I'm still trying. I made it to Ballad of Fallen Angels yesterday, still not sold on a single show yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reigns










EDIT:

Lupin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Magician

Gee, I wonder what comes next...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There it is.

Fate


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Destiny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. I was going to say Houdini or Thurston...

Density


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Calling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nabu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, for gods sake, lol.

Fate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Repeat


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Repeat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Word


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Town


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Left


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Compass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Golden


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Egg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rubber


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wheel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unicycle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hitler


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stalin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Joseph


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cotten


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hill

THE GOAT!!!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you. I knew you wouldn't put Wasp as the next one after that.

Greatest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Showman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp










EDIT:

Castle


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hogwarts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, I didn't put Fate 3 times on PURPOSE. That was just the word that associated with the character.

Terminator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heap-of-steaming-pig-shit

It's one word, it's hyphenated.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Poop


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna red rep you if you fucking post Wasp one more god damn time.

Yeah, I know, real threatening, but still. Stop.

Bee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Regina


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saskatchewan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Canada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ontario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Widow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mamba


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clinton


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lost


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jobber


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Barry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lyndon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marcus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"PHOENIX!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bruce


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wayne.

I know you wanted Campbell. Too bad, you're getting Batman, because that's just who I am. I'm a Batman guy.  Not that I don't like Bruce Campbell. He was funny as the narrator of the training mode in that Spider-Man game in the early 2000's. I just don't know anything about Evil Dead other than what the book is called and a few other minor details.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MARTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

STELLA!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maris


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nigel


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hawthorne


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nathaniel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clyne


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hill


----------



## Richard.DK (Aug 9, 2018)

schild (dutch for shield)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saai


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Boring


----------



## Richard.DK (Aug 9, 2018)

Wubbalubbadubdub


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pickle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the fuck has Wong got to do with a pickle?

Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But you gave me the answer I wanted, so everything's comin' up Phantom!

Dormammu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, that's right. I completely forgot.

Dr Wong, by the way, racist name...

Dread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fugitive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ford

Get in here, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy fans!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indiana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, what the hell word was I supposed to say? Something random like Prefect?

Jones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Simon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jones.

Hitchhiker's references are back!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jimbo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom.










Edit: God damn it Tyrion. 

Simpsons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baker 










EDIT:

Kodos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kang






"Go ahead. Throw your vote away! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conqueror


----------



## Richard.DK (Aug 9, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Conqueror


Lesnar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BItFU9tzYN4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Richard.DK said:


> Brock Lesnar
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BItFU9tzYN4







Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Beast


Wars


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Star


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bishop


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zappa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Remote.

Although, it would be "Zapper" but it still made me think of it either way. :lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Universal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Championship.

I'd post a picture, but I've forgot what it looks like.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Second


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Annoying.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not "help" or "me"?

Adulthood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit.

:mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mutant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Teenage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Queen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elizabeth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winstead


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McGregor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Conor.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Irish


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tea


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bag


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theodore


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Huxtable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cliff.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tim.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Keaton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Breaking


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

News


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Channel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Television


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Set


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Up


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Box

Great movie. No spoilers for a movie that came out in 1995. That word is significant to it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Office


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Space


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Balls

Have fun with the next words...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Schwartz


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arnie.

I know it's Schwarzenegger, but my brain just automatically flocked to his name at Schwartz. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Expendables


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ensemble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Check.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheek


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blush


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheeks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheeky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bugger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Close


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pixar.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wealth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Health


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Order


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rebirth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Comics


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knowledge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Power


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Male


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Female


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Imperfection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Abomination


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was hoping for Hulk, but I should've known better.

....Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyde


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Smash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brothers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sisters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mothers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fathers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saved


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He did it for all of you. Just believe. 

Pain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Facebook


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was hoping the next word would be Old so I could post Xavier and Magneto playing chess.

Twitter


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Instagram


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Model


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Attractive.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kendrick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ann










The GOAT :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arbor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Freight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Arbor


Not "Heart"? :sadbecky

Train


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Journey.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buster


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carl


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jung


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dragons

Only fucking word I know associated with Jung.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Fire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Smoke






I was so hoping when CJ came up I'd be able to do that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kombat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mortal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Alfred


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neuman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cracked


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Corn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Candy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

John


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mayer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Candy







I'm disappointed I missed the ability to say candy corn, so here's what I would've posted. 

Second best stand up comic of all time behind George Carlin. A master.

Anyway, back to the game.

Mayor.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Governor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Villain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Deku


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tree


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Apple


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Itunes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Podcasts

(Take the hint *points down to sig*)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Youtube


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fred


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Barney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*burp*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pong


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Ping


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Head


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hellraiser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pendulum


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Swing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Low


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Noon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

After


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Effects


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Side


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Straight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Forward


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Front


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Page


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Web.


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

Spider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spiderman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Venom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardy.


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

poison


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Death


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

eater


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Worlds.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Devourer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galactus


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lifebringer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Galaxy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pegg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Peggy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hank


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scorpio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hammocks


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Phillip


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fry

EDIT:

Anita


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Grandmother


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Granny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodness kada


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Gracious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Balls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Water 8*D


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

World


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Galaxy


----------



## Lyra (Dec 10, 2017)

Jewels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glittering


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sparkle.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lights


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Camera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Action


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Team


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tag


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Laser


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Beams


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Alpha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beginning


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Genesis


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

McGillicutty.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nature


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Boy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Girl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Newhalf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Culture


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Club*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Billy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Idol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock


----------



## kyoya (Aug 15, 2018)

movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Suzy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Horror.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Suzy


roud

Chaney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Up


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samurai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tomoe


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Japanese


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rei


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

River


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

flow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rap.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Battle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Field


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Corn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flakes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Snow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

White.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Colour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lipstick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quatro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roll.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maiden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

River


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephen Vincent Strange does not approve.










Moon


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cosmos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Planet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jupiter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pluto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Neptune


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crescent


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Roll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cookie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biscuit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gravy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheese


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toast


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sandwich


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheddar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheesecake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kush


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Moist


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vagina


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish.

:sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pull


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beef


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pork


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burger


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

King


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Queen


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Elizabeth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Olsen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triplets


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quadruplets


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Excessive


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Overbearing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heavy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Machinery


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Equipment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Necessary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Required


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Needed


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Want


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Need


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Desire


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Yearning.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wanting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Waiting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hardest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Easiest


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chance


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Last


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crisis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Panic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Do


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Dudley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roger


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Staubach


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Football


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Squad.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Riot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shield.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Armour


----------



## james115spon (Jul 6, 2017)

Knight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bishop


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Android


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paranoid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Worried.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Perturbed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka :cuss:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buried.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alive


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Woooo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Environment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Atmosphere


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Temperature


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

X-Pac.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Syxx-Pac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pac-Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arcade.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

King


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Booker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

T


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Up.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Above


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ground


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Level


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let's.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Go


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pikachu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Closet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*preferred *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Choice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Option


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nuclear


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bomb


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Threat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

P-Funk

EDIT:

Violence


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

What?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Texas


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Species


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Human


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ordinary (It's a podcast. I don't listen to it, but that's why I said it. It's a weird word to jump to from human.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lass


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Girl*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Little


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Small


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Daddy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mommy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mother


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Speak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

Rising


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grave


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robber


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crime.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scene


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cinema


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theatre


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Opera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy!










Ghost


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rider


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nazgul


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Angmar

Talk about a game killing word. Gonna be some Googling on that one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Google.

:cudi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Checkmate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clever


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Smart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz :miz


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Mizdow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sandow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awe-Ska

That is apparently how it's spelled. I don't know why. Awesuka would've made more sense.

buried


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gone






EDIT - DAMMIT! 

Paralyzed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paralyzer


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

finger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Green


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sprite


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

tree


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grow


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

kurwa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Austin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stunner.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Finisher


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Signature


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Troll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hobbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frodo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Baggins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bilbo


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sigh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Suspicion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hitchcock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alfred


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hayes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Allison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bleeker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tracy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Head


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Headless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bucket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

List


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jolly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Santa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Claus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wolverine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Logan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Streak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka

You walked into that one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abhorrent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lynch :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expected


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

lolcharlottewins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bullshit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Darn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dang


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Powder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fireworks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crackers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*******!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Austin.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sword


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Club.

Oops.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skillet


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Benedict


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cumberbatch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cucumber (Batch)










Ah, shit.

Tales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crypt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cryptography


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cryptozoology


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zoo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sanctuary


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cerberus










I'm not changing it. So tired of this. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hades


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Olympus


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Persephone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Calliope


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Antelope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ungulate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coagulate


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Africa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Suicide


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mission


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Statement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Release


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Pearl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Necklace


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ring


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Gollum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sauron


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morgoth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Melkor


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ka-Zar

edit, got double ninja'd

Ainur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Valar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Morgulis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braavos


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bank


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Throne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Throne. God, I'm rusty. I thought for sure it was gonna be Iron Fist. I didn't even think about the damn throne.

Targaryen


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dragon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drogon

EDIT:

Paulson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sarah


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brady


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:thelist

Grady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sanford


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stanford


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Experiment.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lab


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mouse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rodent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rodan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fake

Because that's exactly what that looks like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know what words are associated with whatever that is. Probably some Godzilla crap. Fun is allowed if it's actually fun, that isn't it.

Roman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Numerals


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Numericals


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Math


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Add


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Confusing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Confucius


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chinese?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Omar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Comin'


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tapping


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Veins


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Drugs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crack


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(I wanted to say black, because of the black don't crack, but in the context of the last couple of posts)

Cocaine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you clarified it's because "black don't crack" because otherwise that would sound bad. 

Heroin


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm glad you clarified it's because "black don't crack" because otherwise that would sound bad.
> 
> Heroin


That's exactly why I didn't go with it. :lol But that's the first thing that came to mind but in the context of drugs I realized it would be seen as racist so I decided to go with cocaine.

and Needle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you could've just said black, because black don't crack, and then it wouldn't be seen as racist, but whatever. I give explanations for some choices.

Arya


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Yawn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tired


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

fired


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sacked


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Potatoes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomatoes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

ninjad

fruit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Berry


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cherry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Can


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Canada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dork


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Geek


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nerd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Books


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Power


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Girl


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rich


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Poor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rhapsody


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bohemian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scaramouche


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scarface


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ventriloquist


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lips


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Squirrel 










EDIT:

Phantom


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Head


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nut


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nutella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cocoa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brownies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tasty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Food.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheeseburger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Happiness


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rare. :mj2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Unusual


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Person


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Personal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drama


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theatre


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blacula


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Alive


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Buried


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Jobber


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Loser


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Alt-right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snap!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Crackle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Balloon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Air


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oxygen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mask


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stealth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mode


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Play


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Entertainment


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyment


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Amusement

Ninja'd but still works so keeping it :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Park


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Picnic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Basket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sport


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sportsmanship


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Serena :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Williams


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Surname


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Smith


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Graeme


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Name.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Empress


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cute. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mentalism


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Psionics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Radionics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Radioactive


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Imagine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dragons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Net


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Butterfly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Insect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Insecticide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Police


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

N.W.A.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Compton.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gang


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> N.W.A.


Not a word. ~_~

Crips


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloods


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoes


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Feet



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not a word. ~_~
> 
> Crips


It's the name of a group, so close enough.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Socks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kick


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Karate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kid.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Daniel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Craig


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Delta.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Change


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hate.

I hate change. :lol It fucks me up.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Loath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool

FIGHT ME, DWEEBS!!!!

EDIT:

"Loathe" is a bit much, but I'll stand by my word


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mystic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vishanti


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shanti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Godfather


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brando


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marlon.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wayan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayne


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Master.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic

EDIT:

Magic



Everything is about what I like!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

River


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styx


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Six


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sinister


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Menace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dennis.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bergkamp


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Footballer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Athlete


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Drugs


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Addiction


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drug


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steroids


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Antibiotics


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Treatment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shock






P.S. Everyone needs to watch Shock Treatment right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Treatment.

Thanks. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Equal

Because Shock Treatment is not a sequel to The Rocky Horror Picture Show... it's an "equal".


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Touch-a


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ejaculation nation.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SploogeCanon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Two


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Sticks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Socks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mankind


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cactus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stalk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cooper


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Alice


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

in


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chains


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

breaking


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Leroy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ridiculous


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Person


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Individual


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Set


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eye


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Apple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dessert


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Archies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Honey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mustard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Condiment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Topping


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Soul


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crazy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mad


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hatter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Whitney


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Houston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Problem


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Russo :russo


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Crybaby


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me

:no:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

You?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Him :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Key


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gold


----------



## Mr Rainmaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Medals


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Olympics


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Summer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Warm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shadow


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Shade.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cheddar :vince$


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Weave


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thread


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Needle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Finger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thumb


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Green


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Grass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lawn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mower


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Garden


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flowers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vase


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burn


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leather


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sofa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Leisure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Future


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomorrow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friday


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Saturday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weekend


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bernies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Treatment


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Silent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vibrate


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shook


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hand


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arm


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

body


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Muscle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Growth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Protein


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vitamin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Supplement


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mexican


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wave


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Surf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beach


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ocean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fish


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chips


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lunch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Break


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fast


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Speed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Velocity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strength


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Knowledge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Head


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dick.

:aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fried


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carbs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Calories


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Burn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Food


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Oxygen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Air


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drink

I vaguely remember a drink that used to be in stores here and I think it was called Oxygen, it was bottled. That was some good shit.

EDIT - Fresh


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Juice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Loops


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Circles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Equation


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Math


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Numbers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Digits


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Fingers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hand


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Foot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shoe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lace


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Leather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jacket


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

coat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hanger


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Aircraft


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jordan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Basketball


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

National


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Anthem


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Impact


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Deep


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cut


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Weight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heavy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Load


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Screen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was hoping it was Re-Load, but alright.

Junkies


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Drugs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Illegal


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Elbows


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Insane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Risk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Reward


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Money


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Two


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Face


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Novel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eroge


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Why


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Because


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

porque


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pork


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chop


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Express


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Trains


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transport


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vehicle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Car


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ride


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Animal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wildlife


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sanctuary


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rescue


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Squad


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mod


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Admin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

User


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Profile


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Factor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Check


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Checkmate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chess.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strategy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thought


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Process


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Action


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Packed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stadium


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sport


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Competition.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tournament


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Winner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loser. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky 8*D


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Balboa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rocky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theatre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mexican


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Restaurant


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Steak


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Meat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sticks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Noodles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spicy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sauce


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Red


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tomato


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Potato


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

McDonalds


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Burger King


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obesity


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Management


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skills


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Learn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seek


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Find


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Search


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Science


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Geek


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nerd


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Angry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hatter.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hater


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Critic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nostalgia


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sentiment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emotion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Feeling


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Falcon


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Crest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demon


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heaven


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angel


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cities


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Villages


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantasm


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mask


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forest


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Gump


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stupid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Idiot


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Village


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Monster


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Madness


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Savage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wild.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Psycho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Train.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Music


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Singing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rain.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*River*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stream.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waterfall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fountain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peaceful


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Cupid*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tranquillity

Edit: Love.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Desire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beach.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ocean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surfing


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*California*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dreamin'


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drowsy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tired.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Starbucks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucks


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Futanari


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Al


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yankovic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weird


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Animal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tree


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Death


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Note.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Read.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Write


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Teller


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Story


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Words


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Meaning


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thoughts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Inner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thesaurus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Synonyms


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complex


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cinema


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tiring


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Exhausting


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fatigue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasted


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Years


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Age


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Young


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Youth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Department


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Store


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Savings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slayings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tragedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Disaster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Epidemic


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cookie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biscuit


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Limp


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dick. ops


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

******


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bailey


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Leon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Professional


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Professional.










Edit: Leon. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shower


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clean


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Neat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Refreshed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Look


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sprite*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fairy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tale


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tall


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gigantic


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Huge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boulder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bottom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dwayne


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnson.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hollywood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pass


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Out


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

In


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Inside


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

And


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Then


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunny.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Windy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Card (Cardcaptor Sakura reference)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

on


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Off


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Standby


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mode


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brie






:tripsscust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bella


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hadid :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gigi.

:Cocky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buffoon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buffet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buff


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nut


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Job


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Money* :vince$


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vince


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stephanie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hunter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Huntress


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hunt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boxing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punches


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kicks


----------



## Crucifix-Powerbomb (Apr 21, 2017)

Sneakers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goddess


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anna.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plaza.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Hennig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Curt


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Russell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dog


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Peeve


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleeve


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shirt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Collar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Draw


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

weapon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rifle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hunt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Antelope


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Buck


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rogers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Master


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic.

I'm soooooooo late, but I don't care! That's my word!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

River


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Arts", dammit! 

Why aren't you obsessed with what I am obsessed with? :sadbecky 

Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crescent


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shape


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Myers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horror


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hungry


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Horror to Hungry? lol Ninja'd?)

Starving


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anorexia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heavy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drinking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lannister


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lioness


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No...

:no:

EDIT - McFly.

Next word better be chicken or else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chicken...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

McFly










Also, did I interrupt another Bromance session? Apologies. Carry on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You interupted us getting into another argument about Asukas push, which I want to have, because I need things to complain about. 

Doc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lobster


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crab


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonder


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gate


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dragon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lee


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wayne


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brady


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grady


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Veterinarian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Veteran


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Experienced


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hendrix


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guitar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pickle


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rick

*Yes!! Perfect timing!!*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Slide


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Rick
> 
> *Yes!! Perfect timing!!*


I was hoping. (Y)

Trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Down


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stairs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steps


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alloy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ally


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Side.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kick.

Next word better be Jubilee!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jubilee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Happiness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The answer was Lee.

Soda.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fizzy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Woke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hardy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Singing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardy. How could I ever forget.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tom












The lesser Hardy.

So long, suckers!

*smoke bomb*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jerry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Standard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky.

Phantom out!

*smoke bomb*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Annoying. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky. :becky2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cloying


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bauer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sparrow


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bird


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wings


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hannibal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cannibal


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Corpse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jiangshi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vampire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nosferatu


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Silent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quiet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sapphire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emerald


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Go


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Typing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Desktop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Laptop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Screen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*TV*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom :cool2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Menace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Star


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beast


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bottle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Afterlife


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spirit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eisner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Name


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Birth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Today


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Machine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Learning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knowledge.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cells


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chinese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

South


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pacific


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rim


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ass :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hole.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Philistine!

EDIT:

Worm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wood


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Byte


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tech


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Project


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Zero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fizzy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bloated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pig


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Piglet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Farm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tommy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shoot.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bullets


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reload


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unforgiven






Yeah, I know, I could've said Load, because this is Unforgiven II, not Unforgiven, which is on Load. Indulge me. I love Unforgiven II to pieces. A top 10 Metallica best.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dub


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crap


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crab


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lobster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seafood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shrimp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chips


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Biscuits


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gravy


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Bowl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sub


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

meatball


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Type


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blood


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Injury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tissue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost.

I make ghosts from tissues. #adult


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ZUUL!!!!

EDIT:

Lamont


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lame


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

feeble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weak


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fragile


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Touch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Feel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sound


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Noise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stereo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phonics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guitar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Johnny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Currency.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Euro


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bakery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Birthday. :hb


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Celebration


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

inebriation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drunk.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wot?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

m8.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Check


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Find


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Discovery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprise


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motherfucker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wallet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Empty.

All of these new games. :sadbecky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pockets


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeans


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

denim


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacket.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leather


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chaps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Headless


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knight


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mirage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Illusion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fourth 
@The Fourth Wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anna :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kendrick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lara


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cricket


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ODI


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emergency


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Room


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Journey.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Destination


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Final


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fantasy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fiction


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Genre.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thriller


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Manila


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Philippines


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pacquiao


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manny


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Delgado


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spanish.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hola


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

VPN.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Private


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Contact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Connection


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

French


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Frog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shonen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shogun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Assailant


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Attack.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Club


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Back


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Behind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mask


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cruiserweight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Belt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Waist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Size


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shape


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shapeshifter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mystique


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mysterious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unknown


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dungeon


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Harts


----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

Cards


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ace


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Spades


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Garden


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pimps


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

slaps


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Powder


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Baby


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crying


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aerosmith


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tired


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Caffeine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Door


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Handle


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Bar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Code


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Password


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Protected


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Identity


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Theft


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Robbery


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crime


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Homicide


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Murder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mystery.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Detective


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Private


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vagina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Clitoris


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fishy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gill-man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gills


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sardines


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Can


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gods


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prayer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Living


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sentence


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sentience


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Execution


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Death.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hanging


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Menace


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Maul.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Palpatine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vader


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Anakin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mannequin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Statue


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Weeping


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Willow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dwarf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Crossbow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They ruined that moment. Still makes me salty. #IRememeberTysha

Privy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secret


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Reveal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alert


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Red.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Balloon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

air


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Breathe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oxygen


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hydrogen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hydrogeddon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Blue Eyed White Dragon

Only Yugioh card I could think of from the top of my head


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiba


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nonsense


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Professional


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fake


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Boobies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Traps


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trans.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kathoey


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cthulhu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nyarlathotep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovecraft.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Witchcraft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Conjuror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fourth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kendrick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hope










Green rep for "Wasp."


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Solo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hendrix


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jimi


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

R-Truth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dreadful.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Matches


----------



## Flipo (Aug 15, 2017)

Victory


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Win


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Defeat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loser.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Failure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ready


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Player...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DAMMIT

It's ONE. Ready. Player. One.

Garbage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Truck


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heavy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Load


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReLoad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Metallica


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pimpmobile


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Random


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Generated.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Names


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Button.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Press


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Start


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Begin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

End.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Note


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I mean, Death I guess. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Endless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sacrifice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Feeling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong.

But you can make it right... Just take that "r" away in the next round...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Number


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Call


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Message


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Text.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

smell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sneeze


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bless.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

You


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tube


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Underground


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tunnel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shadow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

boxing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Owl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bird


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

goldblum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brundlefly

EDIT:

Françoise


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jerry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

King


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Henry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smark.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Neckbeard


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Fat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Virgin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Megastore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shopping


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stores


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Clothing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shirt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pants


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kitty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pryde


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pride


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flank


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Straight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burns


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Krabs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Krusty.

You made that too easy. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pizza :aryep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Food


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mess


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tidy.

Clean freak mindset. :aryep


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tide


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wave


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surf


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beach


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sea


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lion


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, after you've posted that:

Katy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tyson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knockout


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Impact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling. :goaway


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Olympics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring :bored


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Life. :sadbecky

Well mine, anyway.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE. :vince


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WrestleMania


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, you guys are certainly a cheery bunch! 

Men.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Muscles.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Testosterone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Male.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Female


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transgender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Identity


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Card


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deck.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Draw


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paint


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brush


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toilet.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bathroom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Car.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Audi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Manufacturer.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Maker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Creator


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Content


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Video.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Entertainment


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Amusement


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Game


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Action


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Set


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spooky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scary


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rocky. :asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mountain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Climb


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mountain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rocky...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Onix


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pokemon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

House.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haunted


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scary


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie. It will always be Movie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salted.

The superior Popcorn. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Water.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drink


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pissed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drunk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

High


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Much


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

You doing 

(Two words, all I could think of) 

Was ninja'd by emerald fire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Much


Many


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Few.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Scarce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Limited


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scare










EDIT:

Nope. Not changing it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Claw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Machine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Equipment


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tools.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome.

Get triggered Phantom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bean. :bean


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Irma


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurricane


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comin'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fe


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fez


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

hat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

America.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trump


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

President.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Luger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bullet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Club


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring :bored


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Uninteresting


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Politics


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Television*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gidget


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fidget


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moving


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Movement


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Direction


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Route


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Signpost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twilight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelda


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triforce


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zelda.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Princess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peach


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toadette


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bowsette


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unusual.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fetish


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

White


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheese


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheddar


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mouse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rodent


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Raticate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pokemon.

You really love Pokemon, don't you? :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pikachu


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tooth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cavity


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Decay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rotting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Corpse.

:deandre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

John.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attitude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Diva


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Model


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Webcam.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recording


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Audio.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Radio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Broadcast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

News


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Detective


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Criminology


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Psychology


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ring.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lonely


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Underrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll take it...

Awesome.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka.:asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awe-ska


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Streak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goldberg. 


Wait, what?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gillberg.

The superior one. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Parody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yankovic. :mark

Keep it going! I'm looking for "Weird Al" gifs!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Who


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

whom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Who












Really?!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Really


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Education:







or

Mike


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tyson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fists


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bruce


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Actor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Script


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Memorize


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Memory


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loss. :mj2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Record


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stats


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Combat.

Too much Call of Duty. :mj2 :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Record


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Accolades.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prestige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pledge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Allegiance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Group


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bunch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Punch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kick


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, after that..

Ass.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gunn.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Slinger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cowboy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bebop


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rocksteady


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Studios.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Universal


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Brock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Suplex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disaster


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stephanie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Means


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

LolSashaFailsToDefendHerTitle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finewiththat


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Okayyyyyy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubreyplazaisawesome


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Multiple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubreys :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plazas. :curry2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plaza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ops


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disc


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Floppy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DVD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cinema


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Popcorn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Me. 

#JusticeforAsuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ranch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Property


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Discount


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Bargain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Price


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vincent


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

McMahon :vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awful. :vince


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Booking :vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit. :vince :trolldog


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Television :vince


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Awards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hatton


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ecruteak

Only a Pokemon fan would understand that reference.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Austin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Austin :austin


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stunner


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

People


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Food.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Drink


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alcohol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Money.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

saudi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vince :vince


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kennedy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfection


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ziggler


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Trash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Corbin


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bald


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eagle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Falcon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Captain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Leader


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

President


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Governor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

State


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Whale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jaws


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Teeth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fangs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Claws


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Clause


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Santa.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cruz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

California


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Like


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Hate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hateful.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bigot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bigfoot.

Bigfoot > bigots, kids.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

flatfoot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Barefoot


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beach


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tsunami


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waves


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Queen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flair :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ric


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

flop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fail


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Botch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mode


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Model


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

airplane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Airport


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

queues


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Line


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Delay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Entry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Entrance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Exit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funeral


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cremation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Graveyard


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Buried


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

tombstone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Piledriver


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Screwdriver


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rum


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fireball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasted


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

GTA


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Busted


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wasted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tripsscust. :tripsscust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Annoyed


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Raging


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

lolcharlottewins :asuka

Never gets old!

EDIT:

It stays. :woo


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

LolBeckySucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

lolKairiSaneisbetterthaneveryonewhoisnotAsuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibberish


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

LolShaynaKickedKairisAss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thelinehasbeencrossed. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sentence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KairiSaneissuperiortoCharlottehahahahahasuckerPhantomout


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deluded


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delusion


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

KairiGotHerAssWhoopedByShayna3:16


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blows


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Candy


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Booker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Book


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Worm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conqueror


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Brrrocckkkkkk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lessnarr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who? :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cares


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Money


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DiBiase


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Junior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chaney


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom :mark :dance :asuka











Mixing it up with some Claude Rains.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Timeless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Entity


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Relationship


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ship.

Clea and Strange forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sea


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sailor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Anchor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sane


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

In


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burger


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

King


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kong


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bundy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ted


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talks


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Crap


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shit


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Celtic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rodgers


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Scumbag


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thief


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Repo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dude


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lebowski


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Huge


----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)

key


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lock


----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)

watch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Schedule


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fixtures


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Football


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Soccer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Entomology


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Simple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Procedure


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Method


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Madness


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Train


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punches


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fists


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fury


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Woman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transgender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Identity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crisis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinite


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Infinite (Earths)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ninja'd... but we came up with the same word.

Earths.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

That was weird....

Planet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Distant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metaluna


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mutant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alien


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Predator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ripley



>


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Believe (it... or not)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oddities


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sideshow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ballyhoo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ballykissangel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Angel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fallen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unhappy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miserable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Existence. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Living


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Inside


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Within


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pimpmobile


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batmobile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bird


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Aviary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DOOM!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eternal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sunshine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beach


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Casper


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ricci


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wednesday


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Morbid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordrid


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Merlin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Henning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystic-Arts


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grimoire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thelibraryofthesanctumsanctorum


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

New York


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STRANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Defenders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Namor


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Aquaman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fluid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liquid


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Whisky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sour


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hojo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mojo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jojo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Announcer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ring


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Master


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Timing


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

perfect


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wonderful


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New Day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just realized I used two words. fpalm

On that note:

Idiot.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walls


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Break


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lunch


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Box


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Toy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Braun


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Towels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ford


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Han


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chewie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Hitchhiker's fans here?

Leia


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Seductive


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sensual.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lighting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bright.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feature


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Film


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Long


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadows


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got the answer I wanted. :mark :dance

Barnabas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Barnyard


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Animals.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pigs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blankets.

AKA: The best part of Christmas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas. :woo :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tree


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Trunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Elephant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tusk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Elephant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Trump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairiisperfect


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairiisperfect


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rubbish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boo!!!!!!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Hoo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Night


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Light


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yagami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Japanese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress :asuka


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

excelsior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Comics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nerd


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dancin'


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Badly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Behaving.










If you don't know what that is from, you lose points from me. I guess I'll give the non-British people a pass. :side:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

beehive


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Honey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar 



The Fourth Wall said:


> If you don't know what that is from, you lose points from me. I guess I'll give the non-British people a pass. :side:


I know. I've just never liked the show. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Archies


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

candy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Girl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Danielle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dominique

Points if you know the film I'm referencing.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dominator


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Bobby


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrestling


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Pirate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hook


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Captain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charisma


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Vacuum


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sucks


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Blow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pop


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Goes (The World)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great song.

Goes.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Go-Gos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. I'm tired. Didn't mean to use the same word.

Beat.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Street. (Been watching too much Youtube, all my answers are going to be music videos)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natalie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Portman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swan 

Next one better be a Phantom of the Paradise reference...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Dive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Song

EDIT

Penalty


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strike


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Force


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Power


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Match


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Light


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Switch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nintendo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metroid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prime


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ribs


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Mc


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mack


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Knife


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charisma


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Captain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Falcon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arrow.










Edit: Would you look at those two minds. :rollins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Light


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Turner.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Net


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Website


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phone.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Call


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Girl.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Hollaback


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stefani.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gwen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stacy.

Somebody post a Gwen Stacy picture for me.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spider


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Beast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:Brock


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Champion


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

winner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nuggets


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McNuggets


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronald


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reagan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Exorcist


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Exorcism


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Possessed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Exorcist.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Abandoned


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Left


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Correct


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

irrefutable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fact


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Delusion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Illusion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nightmare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Doom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dudette


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toadette


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mario.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're not Colbert, you're Anna.

Daisy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ridley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ripley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ellen.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oprah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ellen.

I'm not ready to move away from Alien!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Page


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Texas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dallas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diamond


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dulles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Diamond


Myself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Plaza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

goaway

:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Woo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh.


FIGHT ME!!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Immaculate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

< avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina...

...will return.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom. :asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Punch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Run.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sprint


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't punch the Phantom... :sadbecky

Phone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ring.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sadako


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring.


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

Buck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stag


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stagnant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sections. :goaway


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

Order


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Food.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calories


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Breasts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Show.










Edit: I'm keeping it, I like breasts to be shown. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Turn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shoe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stockings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lingerie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Model.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Martel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Moranis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seymour


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Skinner


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gein


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Skinsuit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbid


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Curiosity

(No photo. I typed in "morbid curiosity" into Google and the photos that popped up probably can't be shown on this forum.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

CHESHIRE!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Map


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ireland


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Northern


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Orangemen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Orange


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Juice. :book


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Apple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Manga


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Magna


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Carta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chart


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Music.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Song


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lyrics


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Verses.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bible


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Book


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cook


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Paul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bearer :bearer


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Retire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tired


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knackered


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Exhausted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Extinguish


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Flame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arthur










EDIT:


Not changing it. :goaway


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

King


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Burger King


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

McDonald's


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fries


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cut


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Style


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Profile


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Image


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Photo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Frame


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

picture


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Expression


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

facial


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

hair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Musical


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cats


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Person.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

people


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shiny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moana


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lisa.

Yes I know it's spelt Mona, but it's still the first thing I thought of. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kudrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Simpson.










I think you're cool, Lisa...

EDIT:

Nope.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bart. :asuka

Edit: :yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paulson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sarah. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Me?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi.











So many options for that one...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cutey 

This was meant for TFW Adorable one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cute


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IIconic










(Mordecay approved of this message)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jobber


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peyton.

Sorry Mordy. ops


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manning


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peyton. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate :aryep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beckinsale. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dracula.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lugosi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scene


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sex.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thief


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stealth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wealth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Poor. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Northerners


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morlocks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldilocks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storybook.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Novel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nightmare.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fucking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Translate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Google


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fluent


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

English.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Irish


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

american


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yank.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doodle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sketch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Draw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsters

I draw a lot of monsters. Monsters or women with ridiculously large eyes. I am the Margaret Keane of insanity.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heroes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Comics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Books


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

luck


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Irish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

O'Riordan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Same


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samesies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

amanda


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seyfried.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eyes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardy.

If the next person says Jeff, you'll make Phantom and Tyrion cry. Don't do it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bitch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elton










EDIT:

Ugh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stressed. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nuts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Killer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

checkmate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chess


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Board


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Games


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strategy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tactics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knowledge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Information


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

knowledge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Again?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repeat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aquaman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Momoa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jason


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

argonauts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Astronauts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Harryhausen reference? :goaway


SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Strawberry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cream.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dessert


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Course.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yonder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Distance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Homecoming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superhero.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Film.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Director


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Producer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

credit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

card


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Uno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea.

I ain't even trying to find a connection now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tarot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cards


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yugioh


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Japan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sasuke


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samurai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mifune.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shiroyama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Park.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tivoli


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gardens.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triffids.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Body


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chains


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom. :asuka


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Size


^That's a Wasp reference waiting to happen. Do not disappoint me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Matters. :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fact


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Check


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea. :mark :woo :asuka :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom. :asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Zone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twilight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anna.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Serling 










EDIT:

Aubrey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twitter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993593063015698436


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push :vince2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Pull


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Grip


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Space.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Predator


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Prey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Survival.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mechanism


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Machine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fax.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fox


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Falco


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Falcon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

arrow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doorpost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring. :goaway


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tedious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Work


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Bear*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Smokey


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketchum


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

all


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

gotta


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Go.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Start


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moderator


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Admin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Work


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool

YES!!! FEED ME YOUR DELICIOUS HATRED!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Unfunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Preach!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speech


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Performance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Champion :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mode :asuka (a quote from the GOAT at the last house show)

:asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brie. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fickle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pickle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Head.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guillotine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Execution


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Excellence


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Perfectplex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection :asuka


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

necksnap


so so good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kombat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zubat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ugly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Danielle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harris


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Husky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Siberian


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tigers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bengal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

India


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reynolds


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boobs


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Milk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Glass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paulson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Horror


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trap


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McCallister


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Google


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chrome


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Touch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

feel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hard


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

TIMES


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Past


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

present


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprise


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Buttsex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

******


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

radio


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gaga


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Preferable


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Desirable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obtainable


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Achievement


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trophy.

PS4 is superior. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Case


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Closed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Circuit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wire


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

End?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

novella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Google. 

Because I didn't know what that word meant. :beckylol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

goggles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vision.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Horizon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daddy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Father


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

further


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Longer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hunger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

meal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

wholemeal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

filling


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donut


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cop


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Killer :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelda


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mario


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Toad


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Duck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thriller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Karloff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Criminal


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Law


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Student


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea

^Student of Doctor Strange. EVERYTHING IS ABOUT DOCTOR STRANGE!!! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Menace*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anakin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vader


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sebulba


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What.

Apparently it's from Star Wars after Googling. :lauren Yeah, I don't know too much about Star Wars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trek...

..is where it's at, cats.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mountains 



The Fourth Wall said:


> What.
> 
> Apparently it's from Star Wars after Googling. :lauren Yeah, I don't know too much about Star Wars.


I don't know much either. :shrug The only thing I liked in Star Wars was the podracing in the first movie which lead me to getting the Star Wars podracing game for N64 back in the day.  I never watched any of the other Star Wars movies or cared about anything else Star Wars related.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

High.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Five


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Star.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frogsplash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rob


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zombie.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Squad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp :mark










EDIT:

NO! I'm not changing it! Blow! :goaway


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hornet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bird


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nest


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasp.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Champion. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Booking :vince5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Champion. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mode. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomorrow. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Future. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Match :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Championship. :becky2 :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winner. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loser :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea.

I thought of someone who will never appear in a movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

That was fair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't stool on the Pool. 










Unfair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Infinity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

War (What is it good for? Absolutely nothing, say it again)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

plague


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:becky2

Her.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

(The) Man

:becky2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boring.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Money


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Pineapple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Juice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guitar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

String


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thread


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Starter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Post


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fence


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yard


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leaves


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cut


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Circumcise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mutilate


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nobble


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Noble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jamie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chivalrous


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

gentle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

soft


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hands


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Legs


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

knees


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

inches


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Penis


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You would say that wouldn't ya! :bryanlol

Cock.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cocky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

arrogance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heel


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shoe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Foot


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

footsie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shit!!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Serious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

moment


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Uno


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Articuno


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Zapdos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pokeymen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moltres


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jive.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Slang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Menace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Look.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

back


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Future.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

stephanie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brooks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Phil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

steampunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Style.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

profile


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

User.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Username


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

login


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Logan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wolverine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Copperfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thurston


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Howell


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Howie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bobby


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dallas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Texas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

State


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Osaka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Japan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pride. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prejudice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Preasuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibberish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SSksddjdakadjsklsfekklwfrnlflkjejkfelfw,sknjnadjnldnjldnjaAsuka. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cringe :lauren


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Embarrassing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Decision


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Win


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Future


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empress


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Zhao) Dynasty

When Wu Zetian (the only Empress in Chinese history) ruled.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Qing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Q


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cue


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cute












Dammit, ef! I see you! 


*Dead* :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Walking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tall


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Giant


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Godzilla


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

realistic


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Illusion


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

conjurer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Presto


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

_hey!_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hello


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Howdy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Partner


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sidekick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Robin.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arkham.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Horror


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Relaxing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Music


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sound.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ear


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deaf.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Signing










(basically, she's saying "I prefer to masturbate.")


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Worm.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beetlejuice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Film.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Canister


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Bottle.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beast


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Super


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Mario


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunshine


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drops


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bag


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Payment


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bank


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transfer


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Deadline


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Crawler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Creepy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prowler


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spiderman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Homecoming


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drink


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Out


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

shout


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twist


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chubby


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

chaser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pursuer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stalker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom

I did name myself after a fictional stalker...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disguise


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

MTF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gender


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transsexual


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Transylvania


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Romania


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Romana


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ro-Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Argento


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Director


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tarantino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT I'm setting you up, Phantom. Knock it out of the park.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conroy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean.....yes, but you were supposed to say Asuka. Swing and a miss.

Hamill


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dorothy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oz


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nash


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vinnie


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Vincent


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Price


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

AWESOME (movie!)


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Miz


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Maryse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ken.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Combo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Punch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crusty. :goaway


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Eyes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ears


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci










Kate Micucci has ears... I think.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kate. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riki










I don't give Riki enough love.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who? :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nobody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lindhome










How do you know Kate and not know Riki? :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because you do nothing than talk about bloody Kate. Of course I know her. :beckylol I guess I know Riki now too. Phantom introducing me to all these people. :side:

Actress.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct. But I would say a more appropriate word would be...

Comedienne


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comedian.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spades


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lemmy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Motorhead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cold.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cream


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Crop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pipe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Randy. :mj2

Edit: Rowdy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roddy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bubblegum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strawberry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cream.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dairy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Queen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Megan.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Parker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwendy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bendy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Person


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

People 人


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Human


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Minus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sign


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Language


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Barrier


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Block


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Party


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alcohol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bundy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ted


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Freak

(I didn't know him, so I googled... Damn... Crazy people like that exist)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Show



SayWhatAgain! said:


> (I didn't know him, so I googled... Damn... Crazy people like that exist)


You like to Google anything I type. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sideshow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Holly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hardcore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Train


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ticket.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Return


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sender.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mail


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Post.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spam


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bot.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Butt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Girl










(Do your thang, NO.)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dick


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Typical


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I only said it because Phantom demanded it :shrug

Attitude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only said it because I thought you wanted to. 

Era.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mutants










Green rep if the next one is my favorite New Mutant.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

zrc. :shrug


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Zack Ryder Club?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ruined. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porn :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vanilla. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Amateur


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Porn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shemale


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia. 

"Magik." The answer was "Magik", non-nerds!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh come on that's not the first word you think of :eyeroll 

Memories


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It sure was. 

Magik. 

^That tho...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First time someone didn't say "Phantom." roud

Doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom. :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci. :mark











PHANTOM OUT FOR REALSIES!!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Funny



The Fourth Wall said:


> Ruined. :lauren


Lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comedy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scene


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*MURDER*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Homicide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*KILL*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Count


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*DRACULA*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

COUNT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*DRACULAAGAIN*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blood.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron










Ball's in your court, Next Poster. There's an obvious Doctor Strange reference to be made. Will you make it?

Well, Baron Blood COULD be a Strange reference, but that's not what I mean...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Corbin.

Sorry, I wish that geek Corbin didn't come to mind. But he does.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Motor Cycles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gang


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bang.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordo. 

Baron Mordo. :bunk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

What


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Micucci


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lenny

Perfection.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cell


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gohan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Teen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

movie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Food


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doughnut


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sprinkle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Magic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tedious


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Work.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Job


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Employed.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Unemployed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Poor. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aubrey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tiger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shark.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Baby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Insect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spray


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Can


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vampire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barnabas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Barn :shrug


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Barnstorming


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pilot


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cockpit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cabin


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fever


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Illness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Twisted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Contortionist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bendy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwendy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wendy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Archer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Animation.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Computer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross. :goaway


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Revenue


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Profit.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Boy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meets.

DO IT.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wins


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanos


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

unstoppable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock. :Brock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Suplex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

City.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ljubljana












:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somewhere


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Rainbow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skittles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taste


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Test.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drive


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Driving

Edit - Trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Travel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vlog. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

YouTube


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Twitch. :cool2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Spasm.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Muscle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jerk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Off.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Suck


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dick. :lauren


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tracy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ullman


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Program


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Post


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

World


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Self


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Care


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Skin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

irritation


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WASP :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lame


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Joke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Lame


I will remember this.











Harley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama Nixon >>>>> Simpsons Nixon






Jet


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fuel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Megadeth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Anthrax


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

perspirant


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Hygiene


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shower


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hitchcock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knew that was coming.

Maturity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lacking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delusional


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

French


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:eyeroll 


Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

French


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

France










EDIT:

Food


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Boi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

STORY


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ankh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Retired


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rehired


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Refresh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige aige


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rampage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dwayne


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Roll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bread


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Butter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

South (Park)


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

West


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Icon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Famous


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Bee


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

sting


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Moth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Revealing


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Lingerie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stockings


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Panty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sublime


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Submission


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Health


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Check


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roommate


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

College


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Female


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Body


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Donna


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Noble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ultimate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Showdown


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tokyo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Metro


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Exodus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Moses


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exodia 













Edit: Jesus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Died (goes for both Jesus's - but I was thinking Walking Dead)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burial


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Premature


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ejaculation :shrug


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Masturbator


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tissues


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Masturbatory


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shemale


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:goaway


Great


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea. :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Obtuse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolf


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kit Wanker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Schtick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gimmick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrestling


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Niche


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cult


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Classic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Song


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Stars


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Night


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ranger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Park


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rangers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gondor


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bonjour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

School


----------



## Corey Byers (Feb 1, 2019)

Pete


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sampras


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Noun


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Consonant. *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Word


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fetish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Idol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Desire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Endless


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thoughts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excogitate


----------



## Corey Byers (Feb 1, 2019)

Sandwiches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Villain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dormammu


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Inferno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dante


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Peak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mountain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Splash 


Can't reference the other Sp---- Mountain on a wrestling site... :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Magikarp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Snort


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Diet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DIE


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vince


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Price


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Less


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fright


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shemale


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Female


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gender


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gengar


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killjoy.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spoilsport


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

don't


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Post


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

premature


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Birth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Control


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Panel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Solar


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

System


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Control


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey.

AUBREY PLAZA VS. CHUCKY IS HAPPENING!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rey


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sue


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fountain


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

knowledge


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Power


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

source


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Obsession


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dull


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

boy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kratos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey



















Last one, I promise.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldeneye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Weakness


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Addiction


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oxytocin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oxygen


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Breathless


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Redhead


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

he's


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dwarf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Midget


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bridget


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nielsen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rating


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

5


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Travel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flights


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Travelling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Photos


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Album


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Memories


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mammaries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

slim


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gamble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gambit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

cards


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Poker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vernon










EDIT:

Joker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

which?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Switch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Witch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

trials


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Test


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Psychic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I remember liking her.

Ness


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paula


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

abdul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alhazred


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovecraft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

R'lyeh


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tenderhooks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tenderizer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chicken


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kentucky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hillbilly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Paper.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scissors


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cut


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

prime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Being


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Human.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tedious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatles


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

it's


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coming


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deacon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shirt


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

redshirt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fodder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sideshow


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bob


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bullet


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bill


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Watts


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sixty


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Four


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Horsemen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

apocalypse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Judgement


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunrise


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kofi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goof


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

goofy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

coming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

weirdo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cosplay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Accept


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Metal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Battle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ship


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cruise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Canada


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tim.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tiny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tim


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Timothy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

LANGUAGE!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sign


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Being


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

so


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Much.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anxiety.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cocaine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cola.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fizzy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pop.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shango


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

unchained


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Django


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Western


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bonanza


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pondorosa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pond


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Algae


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tadpole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frog.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frogger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

squish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soft.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skin


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

legs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shave


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaw


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Weird


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shawshank 

EDIT:

Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Underwhelming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elias


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Odd


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghosts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadow


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Colossus


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

X-Men


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

baldy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewart


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Professor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Men


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutants


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sister


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brother


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Colossus


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bigun


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Playboy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X

Sure, it may not be a word, as such, but it's what I thought of.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Penthouse


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Save


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Break.

Never seen it.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

lunch


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Capsule


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

shower

FUCK, I hate cold showers. I have to take them for this intense program I'm now on to try to cure my tinnitus and it's a nightmare.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Break.
> 
> Never seen it.


Dude, watch it. It's a really good movie. 

Clean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fresh


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Meat 

:book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Protein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

eggs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scrambled


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

deerhunter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rifle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

target


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Locked


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

door


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Knock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodbye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Farewell


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tschüss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sayōnara


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goodbye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

missus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Mr












Missile


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dropkick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Missile


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

opera


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pantomime


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

theatre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overpriced


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expensive


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Diamond


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blood.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lust


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexual.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Attraction


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fatal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deadly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Game


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

meat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Meatballs


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chowder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anti-Stratfordian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nerd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Otaku


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Browsing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rousing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arousing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspicion


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Shifty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

merman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mermaid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Girl


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Boy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladyboy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> No


Baloney

Is there something wrong with the Name Three Things thread?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandwich



Doctor Phantom said:


> Is there something wrong with the Name Three Things thread?


Might need a reboot. Let me know if it acts up again.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Break


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Stuff


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Things


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Possessions


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Demons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nightmares


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tight


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

end


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Book


Oh, but you don't have time for my silly comments... :goaway

Dracula


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Castlevania


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Transylvania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

buffy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nosferatu


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nostril


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Nose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ring



Doctor Phantom said:


> Oh, but you don't have time for my silly comments... :goaway


A reply in here takes one second whereas thinking of what to write about you for the 1000th time is more time consuming. :shrug


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Finger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thumb


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Nail


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Manicure


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cuticle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cubicle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toilet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

paper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Performance


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

stunning


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Landscape


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

apparently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jarrett


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

booker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

King


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Prince


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Princess


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Royal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blue.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clouds


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Calm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waves


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ocean.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Diving


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scuba.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Outfit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sexy. :curry2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

You


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lies


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

False


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Information


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Data


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trek


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Star


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pornstar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pleasure


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Addiction


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Drugs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alcohol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Liquor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drink


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Simpsons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Highlight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea-in-the-Marvel-Cinematic-Universe :lenny


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

anon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Comment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Subscribe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bigot


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

jerk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Off


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

on


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

engage


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

decline


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*WWE.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Champion


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Championship.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Universal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsters


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ghoulies


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ghosts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Paranormal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

parabolics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Parabola


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Math


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Problems


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bitch.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Asshole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Behaviour


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

challenging


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Process


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

regress



Spoiler: Kinda crude






Spoiler: Turn back now






Spoiler: You are persistent






Spoiler: Prepare yourself






Spoiler: Just two more






Spoiler: You still here






Spoiler: Last chance


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

regression


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Success


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Failure. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dating


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Girlfriend


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

wife


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

moans


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

internet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

porn


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

babes


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

boobs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tits


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooters


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

snu-snu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amazon


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Shopping


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Purchase


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasted


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avenge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Her


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

HERstory


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pandering


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crowd


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Audience


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reaction


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Subterfuge


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

machiavellian


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Malkavian


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mork


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dork


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funkadelic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funky


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Town


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Justice


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

League


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

division


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasps :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bisexual


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Disney


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Popcorn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Enjoy


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pleasure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Joyride


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Doggie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Style


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Substance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

abuse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overdose


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

relapse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rehab


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surrender


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quitter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Finished


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Done


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

relax


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Powerman (5000)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

video


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Game


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Challenge


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Journey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triforce


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monkey


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ape


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

liberty

:heston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

city


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sprawl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brawl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fisticuffs


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Catfight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scratches


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scratchy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Inch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Long


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

thick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

think


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

carefully


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tread


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

/thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arya


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

marvel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obsessive


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

single-minded


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Individual


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quiet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

you


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

toon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

World


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

War


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Champ Champ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CHAMPION.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undisputed :becky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

undefeated


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Over powered


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Under powered


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

angels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Devils


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cenobite


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Demon


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Evil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

scheme


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Villainous


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tyrannical


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Evil


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Live


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Exist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kickoff.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sigh


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Relief


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Break


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Afternoon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

delight


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Woken


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

alarmed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Entrance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

botch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Machine


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gimmick


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

robocop


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Machine


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gun


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Damn


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

biggun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bazooka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Missile


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hellstorm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hailstorm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Snowstorm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Snow-day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Winter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Snow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lauren 

Cold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Open


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Games


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bored


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Conversation


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elvis


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

uh-huh-huh


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Butt-Head


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

propane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Butane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

methane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ethane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

polymer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Monomer


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

misnomer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrong


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dong


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big. :curry2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Package


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

trip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

bimbo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

happiness


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pursuit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anticipation


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anxiety. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

High


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Coffee *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awake.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Skillet


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Winning


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Swimming


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exercise


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gym


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

treadmill


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Running.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Injury


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Recover


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Emotional


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Myself. :lauren

You don't need to respond to that PM by the way if you don't want. I re-read it and it was kind of...yeah. I was in a weird mood last night. Just one of those weeks.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Solo

FourthWall is a generous guy tbh. Gave me my first rep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Virgin.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Pure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Angel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Innocent.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Free


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bird


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Egg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EASTER!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bunny :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rabbit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

White


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Screen


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Television


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Remote


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Control


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

System


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nervous


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

breakdown


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Walls


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

House


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hospital


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Hospital


:bunk

Sleep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Archies


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arc


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghost


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Misdreavus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mischievous


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adventure


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lost


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

terrible


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Farm


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yard


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pasture


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

milk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Udder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nipple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

luck


----------



## The Neon Thief (Apr 27, 2019)

Thwip


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mystified


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Magical


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantasy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wonderland


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wanderlust


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

gawk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sunrise


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unexpected


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

preggers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Baby


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

babygurl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gender


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

aGenda


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bender


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bent


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Line


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cross


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nought

...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Suspense


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

VINCENT!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

McMahon. :vince5


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

misfire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mistake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

piss-take


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joke


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

laugh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sadness


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tragedy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

loss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mourning


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

early


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

bird


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

worm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

comedy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

simpsons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

episode


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

watch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

now


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

how


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhyme


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

reason


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pleas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Help


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beatles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Barrowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaft 










No edit, chumps!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Land


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

grab


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Graboid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reach


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Shelf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Book


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Story


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chapter


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wicked


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Freema


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

frida


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fred


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

flintstone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Caveman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Captain


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Ship.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pirate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi-on-film


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wonderland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pirate










EDIT:

Cheshire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Python


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cobra


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Frost99 said:


> Cobra


Black 

@Black Cobra


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Serpentor


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hippie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cult


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

status


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Symbol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

interrobang


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gangbang


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Paige


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Embarrassing


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Firefly Funhouse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burial


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ginger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like Firefly Fun House...

Ale.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alcohol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Sunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al










Not changing it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

smells


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Good


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Music


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

great


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Large


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dick


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

****


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Van


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

plan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ban


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

trans-am


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Transgender


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

happenis






Ken Dodd 'I thank the Lord that I've been blessed, with more than my share of a penis.'


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

None


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Zero*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coke


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

KANE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chokeslam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

grandslam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tennis


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Racket


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tenish


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendrick


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brian


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

flyin'


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dropkick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wrestling.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Professional


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Storyline


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

congaline


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cringeworthy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

WWE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trash. :lauren


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dumpster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monty.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

burns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rich


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Richie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

richest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

greatest


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

House


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Party


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Protein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

monoglyceride


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triglycerides


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fatty


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Liver


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

drunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fool


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

food


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Addiction


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

porn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Habit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tat









-missed a bit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hat


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tommy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Knockers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nickers


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Snickers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mars


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

venus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pants


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Laundry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

list


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Task


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Master


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange.

Thank you!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Geek


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nerd


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glasses


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

goggles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Safety


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

first


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Precaution


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Measure


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Necessary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nurse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Package


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Explosion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Electrode


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pokemon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crystal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lethal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weapon.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blade


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beyblade


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jason


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Voorhees


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

freddy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Krueger.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rand


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Randy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

powers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Austin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Texas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dallas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cowboys


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Loathsome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sardonic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sardines


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sauce


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Delicious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

flavour


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taste


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dismantle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Destroy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Armageddon


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

bow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Arrow


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Redhead :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lass :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kicker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Elias.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

uh-huh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unsatisfied.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

patootie


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

what?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

alfie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

date


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Experience


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

viking


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thor


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irrelevant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

revenant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Levant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

leveret


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lament (Configuration)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lame


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lamer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lamest


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

laminated


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glass


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Window


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Insulation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lame.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tamicucci


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Predictable


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Boring


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Life


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Support


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Help


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Batman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dinner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ready


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Teddy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Freddy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krueger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

glove


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Power


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Speed


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cocaine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Powder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

talcum


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Applied


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mathematics










-oh you didn't know


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drive


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Car


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Keys


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lost


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Land


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgotten


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

warriors


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fallen


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Angel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christopher


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

saint


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Irene


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

San


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Andreas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fault


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Denying


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nope


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GopostinThreeThings


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

YouKickedMeOutOfThere


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

rulebreaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> YouKickedMeOutOfThere


Idonthavethatpowerpleasecomeback


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

NoYouHurtMyFeelings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Emotional


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> NoYouHurtMyFeelings


Ididntmeantoimsorry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penitent


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Penitentiary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forgiveness


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Acceptance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friends


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enemies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why? :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attention


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

whoring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sherlock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If BBC/Cumberbatch:

Agreed.

If Arthur Conan Doyle: 

Greatest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Confusion. :lauren


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

madness


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Macho


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Randy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OOOOOOHHH


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DIG


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

It


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Begins


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

enter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leave


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

leaf


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

Morgan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Freeman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

manfred


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sanford


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sandwich










-needs more everything


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Band


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Performance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pressure


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stress


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

umlaut

Ö


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

when


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

How


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

zat


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Bat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Man


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Girl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Power


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ruining (As in, our society)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dictator


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chaplin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

horse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stallion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Italian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Moist


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

moss


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Tree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trunk


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Car


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Journey


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Believin'


----------



## MichaelCole (Jun 19, 2019)

Lifestyle


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

transformation


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

megatron


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

titantron


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

tron


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Predictable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

mismatch


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Match


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sculpture


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Art


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Expression


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarcasm


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Comedy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fun


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Games


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Play


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nikki


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Alexa


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

amazon


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Titans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

remember


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Alamo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yep


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

nope


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

snow


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Winter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

coming


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Orgasm


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Falling


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

down


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Download


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banned.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Anger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Management.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Manager


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Annoyance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nuance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Portentous


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bad


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Good


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

fugly


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Fudge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chocolatier


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sculpture


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Delicious


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

succulent


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Succubus


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Notaword


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pedantry


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Notaword





The Phantom said:


> Pedantry


Perdón.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> Perdón.
> 
> View attachment 83161


"Pedantry" was directed at Phantom.


Françoise










A.K.A. French MEW.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

French


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

France










(I almost went with "elderberries.")


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Fries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

French


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cirque

(yeah, I know... They're french-canadian. Close enough.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> "Pedantry" was directed at Phantom.


I am Phantom though?










Aren't I?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There is only one Phantom. And his name is Lon Chaney.

Sideshow










(I'll be going to a Cirque show on Sunday.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Collectibles.



The Phantom said:


> (I'll be going to a Cirque show on Sunday.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've gotten a lot of mileage out of that gif. A classic.

Oddities.










(BOP has a scene with shrunken heads. It was made for carny trash like me.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Antique


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom. :'(


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Me (Put On A Happy Face)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mood


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Hungry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thirsty


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Soda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pop


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bubble


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bath


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Shower


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Psycho


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

American


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Young


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Teeth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chompers


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Denture


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

demure


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Modest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Betrayal

I thought I was your senpai... :'(


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

*LOVE*



The Phantom said:


> I thought I was your senpai... :'(


You told me to use any tactic that works, never to commit yourself to one style, to keep an open mind! Why? To honor you, shidoshi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You honor me, Mark-kun. 

❤

(But stop posting my dumb garbage! No one wants to be reminded of the stupid things they post online!)

Forward


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

E-Mail


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My man. 

Novelty


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Memorable


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Memory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mummy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

undertaker


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Western


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Cowboy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bret


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Domino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worst


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heartthrob


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

*The Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn-Skippy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Skipper


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Skips


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

SKIPPY


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creature


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

feature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Host


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

bullet


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

gun


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Colt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Western


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bonanza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rifleman


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Cheyenne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maverick


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Rawhide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virginian


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Gunsmoke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Revolver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honey










Honey West... grooviest show in the history of television. I should marathon that before I get the plague.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Badger


----------



## fawoy (Mar 31, 2020)

It is life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winstead


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Winchester


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mediocrity


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

(But he's my mediocrity.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Agreed.

(His matches with Eddie Guerrero are pretty rad though)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brodie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Rowan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Brawny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You didn't go where I thought you would go...

Alexa


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Wifey

(I've learned whenever someone is trying to lead, or asks what is your favorite x, y or z you must refrain from acutally mentioning your faves as it's often bait and an excuse to shit post on said faves. You taught me well Shidoshi.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh, it's doomsday. We can be a little sincere. I'm tired of always being a smartass. 

Bride


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Beatrix

We both know sincere, courtesy, compassion, insert whatever feel good word here doesn't exist anymore, not even in possible end times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Once upon a time, this place was a little too lovey-dovey. Every post was honeyed and a bit stale. After two years or so, there are only so many ways you can say, "Ha, I disagree with you, but I still love you!" We were damn Care Bears here! I thought we needed a little more antagonism, so I decided to step up as the villain.

But this old site ain't what it used to be. There was a mass exodus, so only a few of the regulars remain. And we all know each other's obsessions and whatnot all too well. I used to encourage them, but I've seen them posted ad nauseum (including my own). However, with things as batty as they are now, I think we should go back to kindness. Cynicism and antagonism are doing nothing for me.

Keep the MEW and TAY nonsense going. I'm done with the ragging.


Kiddo.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Kidding


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Clown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley

(Shocker, I know.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Joker












The Phantom said:


> Keep the MEW and TAY nonsense going. I'm done with the ragging.


I remember the first time I lurked and opened a thread here in 2015, it was anything but Care Bear land lol. I'm sure not what you're on about with this MEW and Tay nonsense? I've been a fan of both for years now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This section was. It was fairly placid.

MEW and TAY have been the go-to's here for the two years I've been around.

I seldom venture out of this section. It's mostly ranting and raving out there. People take this stuff far too seriously.

Riddler.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Question


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Answer


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Quiz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Puzzler


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Query (and Echo)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ecto-1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gozer


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Marshmallow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lego


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Glenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abbott


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buck


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Twiki


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Danger


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Buster


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bunny


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Bugs


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

catch


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ghost


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Space


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Deep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trouble


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

moist


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Wet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Willy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Big


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Top


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Circus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cirque


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Acrobats


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Aero


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Chocolate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

chip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Evans


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Debbie


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Downer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Effie

She's a friend of mine. I don't think I ought to post a picture, so...










She loves camels for some reason. Effie's an odd one.

Miss you, E.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oops. Wrong thread.

Guess I'm going senile.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Drugs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drugs. Just the effects of isolation and a little...

Sentimentality.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought your last post was a mistake so I thought it was "downers" which made me think of drugs lol
Anyway

Passion


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Art


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macabre


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ballet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Slippers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thick


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Oatmeal


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Grits


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Controversial answer there, Zone.

Grilled.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Salmon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fish


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lip


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kiss


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Band


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

gold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Standard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superlative


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Google

Because I didn't understand that word. I know now it means highest quality. 😉


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knowledge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Power


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kanye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dingus


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

insult


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Confession


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J'Accuse


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Me


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anthropophagous


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Google


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

This


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

That


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kurt


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Curtis


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jamie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mick


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Irish


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

still


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

sit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Stay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oingo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Boingo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bingo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Game


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rapper


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eminem


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

peanut


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fezzik


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fenix


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Felix


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pussy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Halle


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

LICK^^^^^


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Halle again....


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Da


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheep


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Betty


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Barney


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fife


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Fire


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zelina


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Melina


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Split


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

decision


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Lebron


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Liberia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Country


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

boy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Girl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asian


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

People


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

unusual


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Arguments


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Quarreling


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

argumentized


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Discussion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Website


----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

Cameron


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardy

OH EM GEE, IT'S THE PHANTOM!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

fat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skinny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skeleton


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Bones


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buried.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magician


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Treat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dog


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Treat


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Trick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Prostitute


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

street


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grove.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Angel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wings


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Eagle


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Early


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Premature


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

eject


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

CD(you eject a CD but ejaculate prematurely, just sayin')


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Napster


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Metallica


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Fuel


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Gasoline


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

water


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Rain


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Acid


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Sulphuric acid


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

drop


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Panties(drop your panties)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

double


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Trouble


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bobble


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

head


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pyramid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Time


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Machine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Need


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mule


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

pilot


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pirate


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Blackbeard


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

paper


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Nostalgia


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Past


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Memories


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stardust

I'll give you a shiny quarter if you don't reference the wrestler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldust


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeti


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasquatch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Myth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Legend










Hey, guys! Robin's back!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

frankenberry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

blueberry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boo-Berry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cereal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fruit-Brute


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yummy-Mummy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Candy


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

juicy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disney


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Everybody!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeeeah-ah!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cowboy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

western


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

conference


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sport


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

team


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

meet


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Flabbergasted
I don't know why flabbergasted but oh well


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reaction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Restart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reboot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remember


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tomorrow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tales


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

butter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Melted


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Chocolate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

satin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shiny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bright


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Light


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Bulb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

electric


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Firefly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beckon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Friendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Diamond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Resplendent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

light


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cerulean


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Supreme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sublime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Infinite


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

universe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Galaxy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

milky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart.

PS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eternal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

passion


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Intense


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

real


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Crown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jewel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stars


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Power


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up

401 posts since my return!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lift


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

support


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Strength


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

underestimated


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

laptop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Remember


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

always


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Addicted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crack


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

wack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

job


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani(cure)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

healer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glove


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leather


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stiletto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Snitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sniffles.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arrivederci


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peaceful


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

fishing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trip


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cottage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheese


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Camembert


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheese


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Circle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jerk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Aus..tral


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

platypus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dog.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flawless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

victory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fatality


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

angry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

actually


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

charismatic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thumbs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hold


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

L(oss)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Firmly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grasp


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT :jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fin?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

They


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Took


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Made


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Valet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

parking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Played


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Backstage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Politics


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

To


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

My


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goddess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nuit


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

golden retriever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reunion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

happy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heart 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

felt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

miraculous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wonderful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Precious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moving


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emotion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

joy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Happiness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mutual


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Strong 💪


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

proud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tearful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beauty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

magnificent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Superb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sublime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

supreme


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Striking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eyecatching


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Radiant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

resplendent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Delightful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enjoyable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Likeable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loveable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

done


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

conversations


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marvelous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mirror


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

us


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chemistry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

electric


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Uplifting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thankful 🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grateful 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

congratulations (12k)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Milestone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

herstoric


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blushing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beaming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheerful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enticing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Captivating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enrapturing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Incredible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unbelievable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fabulous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dreamy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Celestial


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GODDESS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

worship


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sanctuary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

untouchable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Word


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Eagles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

precious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gollum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

golem


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Game


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Screaming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

King 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Worship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Moi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Et


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aussi💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Exalted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

one


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

desires


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Concealed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

First


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ready


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

game


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Set


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dragon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breathes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fire 🔥


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

straight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Licker 

I meant kicker.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bigger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fantasy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Melody 🎶


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rhythm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

...ever ❤


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eternally💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Never-ending


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Divine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Delightful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toasty :mk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fetish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kinky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tasty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

relaxing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

idyllic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Magnifique


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendide


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

indeeday lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIDA!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BAH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

humbug


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Table


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Head


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

putting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Food


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

inside


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fridge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunglasses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

designer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fashion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dress


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

for


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ball.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

FUCK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

intruder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

alert


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stranger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

danger


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Vehicross


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cramped


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Duo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

interruptus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eternally 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever-lasting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love💙💙💙


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Probably-immortal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart💙


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soul 💙


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Iconic
_hits the iconics pose_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wonderful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Splendid


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Stupendous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Old


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Breakfast


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dope


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Smoke 😉


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fire


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Beavis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butthead


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mike Judge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Confused


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

help


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't be confused,
Fuzzy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thinking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

excommunicate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Strategy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banish


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vanish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Netherrealm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

destroy


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gods


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

dude


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

poster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flawless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

victory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fatality


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

dead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

confirmed


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

probably


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deflated


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

obsolete


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

useless


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ultimate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger lol

691 to go.💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hearts💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

duo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

History.💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

All


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet💙


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Candy bar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

harmony


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Peaceful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

calm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sky


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

waters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deep


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heart


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pancake


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Throw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up

love too💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hater


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Third


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wheels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Suck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

verily


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

True


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

facts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

life💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yes!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

then


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

die


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

happy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

joyous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Euphoric


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orgasmic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juicy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Guilty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasure


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Exquisite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

delicious pg 666


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Devilish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

impish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mischievous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

feisty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Active


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexually


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beyond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

desire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fantasy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fantastic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Superb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

optimal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

supreme


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Absolute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

undisputed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Universal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

intercontinental


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

European


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sophisticated

oops lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pal :vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amiga💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Classy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stunning


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Breathtaking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

astounded


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

overwhelmed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani-ac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saucy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BAD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

V-EAUX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MG


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tvMA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sydney


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

writhing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

skilled


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Boom


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BayBay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yuck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Boner-killer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flaccid


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bone-broth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Terrifying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hugs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Passion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

explodes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flame


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burning


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Fire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

From


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottom


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gods


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Colour 💙 🔵 🔹


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blessed 🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Twinkle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

twinkle,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

star


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

star


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

how


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wonder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

are


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

above


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

world


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

high


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

diamond ♦


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOWIE-WOWIE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leannasodone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chef's kiss.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unparalleled


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unique


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tearful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beatific.    

edit: Bonne Nuit.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic 👼


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grayson... you weirdos!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nolan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Freedom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blessed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

paradise


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

energy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Uplifting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Inspirational


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emotional


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

overwhelming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Positive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

affirming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time (I used caps this time!)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Across


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Domination


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whipped


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Super


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S.E.X.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mod


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(el)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

forever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Your


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boss.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

luminous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Divine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

right

542 HL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cryptic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hidden


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Character


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

important


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ultimate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Attack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

other


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taybal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Giggity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giggity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Double


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Double


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Double


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

toil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

trouble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

burn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

caldron


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bubble.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fillet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fenny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

snake,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

caldron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

boil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bake;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

newt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

frog


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bat 🦇


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tongue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom










Nuts to all of you. I'm keeping mine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dog,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adder's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fork


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

blind-worm's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sting,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lizard's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

howlet's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wing,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

charm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

powerful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

trouble,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hell-broth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

boil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bubble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Double,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

double


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trouble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trouble;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

caldron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bubble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baboon's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

blood,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Then


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

charm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

firm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Very clever way to boost the reaction score


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

time 

481


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Coming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BEST


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is this still going on?

Ignore this post, please.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ignore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

okay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breeze


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Smooth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

operator


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Moderator


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S.E.X.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Aroused


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titillated


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

juices


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thirsty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

guilty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasures.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fantasies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

realized


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

front


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mission


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slurp


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

harmony


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

light


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Radiant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

resplendent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glittering


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shimmering


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dazzling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Captivating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Enthralling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchanting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dreams


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giggety


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

snapper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New (page)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fresh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clean


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pristine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

climax


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Proud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

touched


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

done


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flawless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

victory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

him (me)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

F....riendship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Invaluable.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Still?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙 FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Encore. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Update


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

welcome lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Accomplishment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

proud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

contributors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

month


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team

(uh-oh, here we go again 🤣)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER 💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DAY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KISS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

OUR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GRITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THEN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NOW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FOREVER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TOGETHER. 🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BELIEVE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

told


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

us


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

get


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

room,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

we


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

STILL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!! 👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SUMMER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER 💙💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kindly/fondly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

adieu!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

done


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ROOM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NOW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

OPEN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

288


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bust!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELS 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELS!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELS!!!!💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!💙 💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CATTLE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CLASS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

A


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LITTLE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

STINKER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOMMA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BIG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TIME


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELS 🔵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAID


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THUS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CONCLUDES


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TODAY'S


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PROGRAM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MWAH 😘


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Night


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BANG 🔫


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

T'Aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Shhhivvvvvvv 😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 🔵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL💙💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

obviously


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

germane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Havertz

pause (por favor)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chrome

Air


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vif


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paul


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Éluard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

J’ai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

regardé


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

devant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

moi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

la


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

foule


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t’ai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Parmi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

les


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blés


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t’ai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

un


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arbre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t’ai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Au


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

de


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

voyages


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Au


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

de


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tourments


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Au


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

( congrats on 61116 posts  )

tournant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

de


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

les


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rires


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sortant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

de


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

l’eau


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

et


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

du


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

feu


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

L’été


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

l'hiver


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'ai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ma


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

maison


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aibal chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vue lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Entre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bras


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'ai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rêves


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'ai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

te


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quitterai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

plus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

26.9k

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

looked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

front


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crowd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Among


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wheat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beneath


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tree


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

end


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

journeys


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

depths


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of hell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

torment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

every


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

smile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emerging


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water 😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fire🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fromthegods

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

winter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

saw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

through


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

house


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arms


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dreams


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

will


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

leave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you. 💙💙💙  💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

poème 😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 

RIP HL ⌛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV. 💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE. 

12,666 posts 😈


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN balor         



Spoiler: EDIT: Acknowledge the Mani Milestone!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

....ALLY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

On


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flawless


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Victory.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Raven *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

By


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edgar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Allan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stanzas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

&


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Once


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

upon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

midnight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dreary,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

while


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pondered,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

weak


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

weary,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Over


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

many


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

quaint


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

curious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

volume


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

forgotten


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lore—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

While


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nodded,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nearly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

napping,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

suddenly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

came


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tapping,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gently


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rapping,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rapping


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“’Tis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

visitor,”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

muttered,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“tapping


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Only


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nothing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

more.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ah,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

distinctly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

remember


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bleak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

December;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

each


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

separate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ember


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

moon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wrought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

its


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ghost


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

upon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

floor.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eagerly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wished


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

morrow;—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vainly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

borrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

From


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

books


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

surcease


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sorrow—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sorrow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lost


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lenore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

For


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

radiant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maiden


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

whom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

angels 😇


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

name


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lenore—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nameless


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

_here_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

for


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

evermore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

poem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL 💙🧡 💙🧡 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 💙🧡💙🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL 💙🧡💙🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 💙💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(Je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

T'aime)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Song


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Itaal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shur

oh boy, here comes the c/p 🤣


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaghale


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chalesea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

^easiest c/p ever

hobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

anane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

makane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kalamne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

la


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tkun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fkaer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

orbe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saherne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

layali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hayati


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Habibi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Et


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

suis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

reine 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

way :johnnywrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

attention


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

then


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

way :johnnywrestling


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

give


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

affection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Can't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

feel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

temptation,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

don't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

want


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

know


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my THE SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

attention?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love  💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

passion 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love  💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

passion 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

servation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(2mal)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(Tu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

es


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

roi) 👑 (des cœurs)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Et (100 to 19th)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reine 👑 (des cœurs)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(Écoute-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moi)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

promise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(2mal)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaghale


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

anane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

makane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kalamne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

la


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tkun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fkaer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

orbe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saherne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

layali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hayati


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Habibi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Et


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

suis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

reine 👑👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

games


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

drive


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crazy,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

just


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

make


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wanna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lady


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

way :candicewrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

playing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

then


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

know


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

woman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

albe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hobe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

kunteissential jerk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

terbah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Albe,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

albe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hobe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

do


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

want


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

milk 🥛🥛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

honey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(kuss)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(Tu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

es


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

roi) 👑👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Et


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reine 👑👑


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(Écoute-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moi)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

promise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(2mal)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaghale


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

anane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

makane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

huwa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kalamne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

la


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tkun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fkaer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

orbe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saherne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

layali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hayati


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w 

#19 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOO-HOO!!!! 🎉 🥳

albi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Du


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

du


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cœur


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chéri


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

royaume


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

serai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

reine 👑👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

owner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heart 🧡💙💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

will


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

part


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

promise


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

belong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me  😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eternity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(Tu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

es


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

roi) 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Et


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reine 👑 👑


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(Écoute-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moi)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

promise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(2mal)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

owner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 😭


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

will


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

promise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

belong


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me 😭 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eternity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Saherne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

layali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taghable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghasab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hayati


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

albi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

song 🎶


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 🧡💙💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cumming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

near


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you.   🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

434


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

finished


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

exhausted


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

depleted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

store


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

purchase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arousing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

puppies :king


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kitties


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

as


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fire 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GODS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Divine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Celestial


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cherubic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

desire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yearning


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

longing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hunger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

drink


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ready


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

conquer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

overcome


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Redesign


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

revamp


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rebuild


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stronger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reclaim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

recover


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Power


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

emergy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

positive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wonderful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

superb 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sublime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

magnificent 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

exquisite 💙 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

outstanding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nonpareil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unrivalled


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*unparalleled*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unmatched


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peerless


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fearless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

courageous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kentucky ( Decker has some KFC between her legs  )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lickin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shitterson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hilarious 🤣


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mirth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

joy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ecstasy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

euphoric


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

exhilarated


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

exalted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enraptured


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pleasure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

self


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

amour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enzo amore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsified


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

freak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Manifide


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

can't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

teach


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bitch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

salope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unbanned


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yikes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eek


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

still


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tranquility


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

idolo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

El


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

forgetting about EL SHIV:trippscust

style


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(damn, let's try this) again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

El............................


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Idolo 

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clara (a latin word)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

confused 😬


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bicurious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juices


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

guilty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasures


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

concealed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

weapon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fantasy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breathtaking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

superb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lovin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mutual


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

teary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eyed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friend


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIn?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fino


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alla


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juventus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINally


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

has


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cummed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Habibi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

je


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vraiment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

aussi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

infiniment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BIG


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TIME


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EAUX-


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EMME-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Raven*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edgar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanzas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

&


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

silken,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sad,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

uncertain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rustling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

each


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

purple


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

curtain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thrilled


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

filled


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fantastic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

terrors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

never


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

felt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

before;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

still


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heart 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

repeating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“’Tis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

visitor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

entreating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

entrance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chamber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

late


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

visitor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

entreating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

entrance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door;—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more.”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Presently


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grew


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stronger; 💪


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hesitating


100 to 17


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

longer,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Sir,”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

said


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Madam,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

truly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

forgiveness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

implore;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

But


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

How


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fact


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

napping,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

gently


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

came


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rapping,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

faintly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

came 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tapping,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tapping


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chamber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scarce


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sure


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you”—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

here


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 😎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

opened


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wide


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door;—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darkness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

poem


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE (oui )


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CH


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

cringe.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

disagree


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

joust


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

battle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

conflict


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

asshole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

verily


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ignore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

perhaps


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stroke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

remember


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hearts.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roi 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reine👑


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arousing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

juices


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tasty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

guilty


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

pleasure


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

accurate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasures.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

indeed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

annoyed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merci


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

friend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amiga.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a 

100 until 16


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

One


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Song


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

David


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Guetta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

they


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

boy 🤠


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ladies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

look


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

act


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

coy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

just


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

put


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hands


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

air


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

want


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dancing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

over


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

her


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dance
💃


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

she


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moves,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

want


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Keep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

going,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

an


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

encore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sayin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little

SHIVVY 3K!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad

hell yeah, congrats


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

they


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

boy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ladies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

look


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

act


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

coy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to

Congrats on 15k replies HBIC!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

put

merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hands


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

air


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

want


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dancing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shaking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

her


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

from


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

left


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Moving


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

round


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

just


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

way :johnnywrestling :candicewrestling :top3 :faceofthecompany


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wanna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

see


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

move


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

movie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

She


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

got


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

how


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

want


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

want


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

all


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

her


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

she


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moves,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

want


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more (like Ryback)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Keep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

going,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

an


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

encore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sayin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl 👩


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl 👧


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad 😈


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(let's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

go)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

She


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

got


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

jumping


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

adrenaline (cawdy)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pumpin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

gunnin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ain't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nobody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

seen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(seen...)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

'Matter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fact


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I've


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

seen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

woman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dreams 😇


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whippin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flippin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stackin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and

(lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slappin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

attacking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

after


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

make


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

drop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

her


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guetta's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

track,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl, :reignslol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

don't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

goin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never

ty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

know

🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

when


🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

somebody's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gonna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

throw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

couple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dollars 💵💵


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Got


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

pocket :OC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

full


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hundred 💯


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dollar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bill's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ludacris


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

make-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a-


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

woman-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hollar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#HollaHollaHolla #Playa

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

every


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

floor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

putting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(show...)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Everybody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

something


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

should


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

know


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Look


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

her 👡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

floor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

She's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

floor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

When


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she 💃


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

moves,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

want


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

going,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

got


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

an


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

encore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You 💙🧡🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

got

te amo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me ( too  )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sayin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little 👼


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very smol


bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

girl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go

(not sure if we fucked up lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little










I love this gif so much.  We're perfect, my perfect friend.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

girl💃💃💃


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

song


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!! (I need those pointing fingers)    ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝ ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝ ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

Thank you, HBIC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CH
















*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Raven *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

By


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edgar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Allan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stanzas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

5


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

&


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

6


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

into


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

darkness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

peering,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

long


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stood


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wondering,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fearing,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doubting,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dreaming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dreams


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

no


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mortal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dared


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dream


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

before;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

But


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

silence


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unbroken,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stillness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gave


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

no


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

token,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

only


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spoken


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

whispered


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Lenore?”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whispered


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

an


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

echo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

murmured


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

word,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Lenore!”—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nothing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

into


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turning,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

within


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burning,🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

again


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tapping


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

somewhat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

louder


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

before.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Surely,”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

said


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“surely


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

something


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

window


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lattice;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

see,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

then,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thereat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mystery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

explore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heart 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

still


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

moment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mystery


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

explore;—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

’Tis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nothing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

more!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

poem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer😎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV  💙  🧡  💙  🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cumming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

near


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you.  💙  🧡  💙  🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH
















*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Raven*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edgar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanzas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

&


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Open


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

flung


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shutter,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

when,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

many(i)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flirt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flutter,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stepped


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

saintly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

days


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yore;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

least


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

obeisance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

made


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

he;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

minute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stopped


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stayed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

he;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

But,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mien


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lord


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lady,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

perched


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

above


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chamber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perched


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

upon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pallas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

above


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perched,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sat,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more. 

end of 7 wooo!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

ebony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 🧡 💛 

bird


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

beguiling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sad 😭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fancy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

into


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

smiling,😊


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

By


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

grave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stern


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

decorum


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

countenance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wore,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Though


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shorn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shaven,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

thou,”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 👁️‍🗨️


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

said,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“art


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

craven,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghastly


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Indubitably
twas the first word that came to me brain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

grim


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

toy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ancient


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wandering


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

from


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nightly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shore—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lordly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Night's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Plutonian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shore!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quoth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

poem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV. 💙 🧡 💛


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We're


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

back,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

199K 🧡💙

Jack,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

than


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4 💛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV 🧡  🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon

(gaslight understands too soon)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take 

700 to 15/ACP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow

(IT GIRL)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 💙🧡💛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE 💙🧡💛


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE.









(I am your King!!!)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIN 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CH














*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Raven*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

By


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edgar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Allan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stanzas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

&


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Much


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

marvelled


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ungainly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fowl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hear


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

discourse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

plainly,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Though


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

answer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meaning—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

relevancy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bore;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

we


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cannot 

400 to 15


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

help


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agreeing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

living


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

human


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

being


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ever

eveeeeeerrrrr


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

be the same AGAYN.

yet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

was


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

blessed 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

seeing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bird 

congrats on 16K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOO-HOO! Forgot to look at my replies, haha.

above


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

his

 let him in!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

or


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

beast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

upon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sculptured


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

above


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

his


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chamber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

such


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

name


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

as


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Nevermore.”


end of ninth stanza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

But


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raven,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sitting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lonely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

placid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bust, 👀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bust,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spoke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

only


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

as


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

if


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

his


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soul


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

he


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

outpour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

farther


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

then  Austin

congrats on 30,5K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣 

he


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

uttered—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

feather


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

then Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂😂😂

he


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fluttered—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Till


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

scarcely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than Simp Austin and the Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muttered


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Other


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friends 💙  🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my phone went from 15% to 0% lol

have


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flown


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

before—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

morrow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

_he_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

will


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

leave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

as


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hopes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

have


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

flown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

before.”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

said


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 stanzas done.























This


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

poem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team 💙🧡🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We're


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

back,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jack,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(Perry)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

than Austin and then Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV 💙🧡🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you. 🧡💙💛

Page 800


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤗

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE. 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN.










(I'm still you're King!!!)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Song


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guetta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Featuring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sia


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shout


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

But


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

can't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hear 👂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

say


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

talking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

loud,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

not


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

saying

64,500


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

much

HOLY SHIV!!! Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

criticized,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

but

500 until 200K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

all

do you have an abacus, you wizard of Math? 💙🧡 merci encore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bullets 🔫


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

flipochet rick o'shea ricochet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoot🔫🔫


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 

197 to 15  ACP, The HBIC is coming for ya.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

get


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bulletproof,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fire 

🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fromthegods away 🤭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I luv it Maggle.

fire🔥🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

away

time for you to do some flips lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finger flippin'tastic 

Ricochet,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

aim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

away,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

away,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shoot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

down,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

won't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me 🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

down,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titanium 🦾


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cut ✂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_chef's kiss_
me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

But


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

it's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

who'll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

have


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

further


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghost 👻


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

town

I was thinking of something else  🤭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 y _chef's kiss_

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

haunted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

voice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sticks
🥢


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

may


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bronbreak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂☝

Talking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loud,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

saying


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

much


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bulletproof


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nothing (ie xero)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chaelse aprooves 😂

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I luv yur spaeling. 

lose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Seems reliable.* 

Fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet your favorite MK character is Sub-Xero

away,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 This is brilliant, Maggle!

fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lol 

away


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricoshitchet,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just spit out my drink. merci beaucoup HBIC 

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤷‍♀️

take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sometimes spitting is preferable. 

your 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

aim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fire ❤‍🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

away,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

away


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bye


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be shooting later. TVMani 

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

down,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titanium 🦾


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shoot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lol 😂

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 🧡🧡

That thread has it's purpose.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

won't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EAUX-EMME-GEEE 

I (THE SHIV)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣 

am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titanium


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone- 🪨 hard 

Imagine then using a rock to represent than stone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lmao









machine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gun


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Firing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝ 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝  ☝☝☝☝☝☝

who


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stone-hard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You don't say?   

as


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bulletproof


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass🥂 🧡  💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shoot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the look on her face is priceless

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clown









down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I

💙 

U


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡💙

won't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 😎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Chef's kiss Thank you, CJ_.

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love this 

shoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

down,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but 
butterson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titanium


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

You 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shoot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je'taime infiniment. 💙

down,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

👑

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 

am your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

won't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am

dumb sometimes lol

95 to 15/acp


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:Cocky 


You    

LFG CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hpw ya' doin?

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

down,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

am


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titanium


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titanium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

song


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

genius. Chef's kiss.💋

brought


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🥰

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV*. 🧡 🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We're


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

back,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jack,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and 

then Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

than Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of

HOLY SHIV! ALL DEM HEARTS!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV  *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome 

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merci beaucoup    

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL *💙💙  🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV* 🧡🧡







💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are awesome.    

*WE 🧡 💙 *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toi aussi 

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tois? 

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE. 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN

*CH














*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV 🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV💙💙*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you. 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL 💙💙💙💙*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV*.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝







☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

GOOSE! 

*31K*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Raven*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edgar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanzas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

11


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

&


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

12


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Startled


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stillness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

broken


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reply


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

aptly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

spoken,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Doubtless,”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

said


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“what


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

utters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

only


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

store


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Caught


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unhappy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

master

wish I had the yoda smiley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡

whom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unmerciful

Shinnok


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Disaster, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Followed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Cawc

followed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_chef's kiss💋_

faster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

till


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

his


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

songs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

one


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝

burden


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

man lames

Till


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dirges


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

his


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

melancholy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡

burden


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 

bore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

man Adam Page

Of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

‘Never—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eeeeeeeeeever.... be the same.... AGAYN. 

nevermore’.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stanza 11 done!









But


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven










 
I'm excited over the dynamite rating.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

still


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beguiling


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fancy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

into


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

smiling,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so beautiful 💙 


Straight

edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙










I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

add that smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🧡 


wheeled

not Yuta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cushioned


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

seat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let me in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

front


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing. 💙 

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bird,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

forbidden backdoor;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

congrats on 31.3k

Then,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

upon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red velvet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sinking,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

betook


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

myself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

linking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fancy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unto


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


fancy,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thinking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ominous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yore—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grim,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ungainly,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ghastly, 

ghast ghastlyson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

gaunt,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ominous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bird


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

Meant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

croaking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


“Nevermore.”










12 stanzas done!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

poem


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 💪


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL 💙💙💙 💙💙💙 *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We're 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

better


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than da cawc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SQC in da house! 



ever.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL 💙💙💙💙 💙💙💙💙💙💙*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je 'taime💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL        *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cumming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to 
 I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

near


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡 

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team







🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL 💙💙💙💙💙💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV. *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WE 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*THE  *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CH
















1001 to 13.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🎶Song 🎶


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Code


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yowie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wowie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HURT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HEAL!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catching


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

flies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

his


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mouth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tasting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

freedom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chef's kiss

while


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

he


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dares


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

crawling


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

back


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tv-MAni!!!!!


Top


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stairs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV The Stealer of Gifs.

(of

ps


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stairs)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bunghole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

see


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

again


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

For


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

years


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

come.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 💙


broken


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

love 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

without


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

care


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roaming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

freely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

through


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Streets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

streets


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

could


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

find


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

find


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

him


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amongst


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pigeons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

square


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

square)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

won't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

see


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

again


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

years


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

come


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

He's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

broken


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

love 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡 

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful 💙 

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HURT!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HEAL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(LET


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ME








oops spoiler.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IN!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a gif thief


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The red belt looked amazing on him 

really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(LET


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ME


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IN!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡 


sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(LET


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ME


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IN!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 🧡



sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

for


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chef's kiss💋💋💋 




what


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(LET


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 🧡


ME


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IN!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡

forgive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171679769496367104


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

(echoes)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so much fun.   


🎶song🎶


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL 💙💙💙💙💙 💙💙💙💙💙*

I love it Maggle and you too. 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡

Je t'aime aussi *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue is the colour of mani things...







 



We're


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

better 









😊😊😊


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than Simp Austin and The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ever.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

..........EEEEEEEEEEVER 

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merci beaucoup   

Summer

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL* 💙💙💙🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡🧡💙💙💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤘

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and who get's banned next, HBIC?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

who knowS, mon Ami 

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

C'est la même chose pour moi 

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer

700 to ace and 13. LFG!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hell yeah









of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*


CHEL







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cumming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

near


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL 💙














💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*  


SHIV. 







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE (







)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝










GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU























Je'taime 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FIN














🧡💙

Those two forever close together.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was my turn!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oops  You're right lol. Feel free to make a double post 

reaction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nah, I did have the bryan this gif ready though. 


boost


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I did a Chrome









brought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw. did you like my gif?

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love it, Maggle 

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by Gawd Kenny Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We're







pretend there's an apostrophe.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butter better


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than The Cawc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer 

couldn't find summer rae


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4









10 to 13


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Simp Austin

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ewww day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cumming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

near


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you.














💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Take


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOO-HOO! 

WE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ONES!!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YOU 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WERE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Raven*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edgar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Allan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanzas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

13—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

18


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chef's kiss💋


I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

engaged


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

guessing,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

but


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

syllable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

expressing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

To


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fowl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fiery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eyes👀


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burned


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

into


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

bosom’s


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You could have used the decker boob shaking gif. lol


core;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fixed 

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and  cuck austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LMAO        


divining,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my

hey I went over 66k w/o noticing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

head


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at 

guess neither of us noticed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn lol I just saw it now 

Congrats!!!! 

ease


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reclining


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

On


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cushion's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

velvet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lamp-light


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

gloated


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

o’er,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

But


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

velvet-violet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted to do violet. 










lining


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oops 

with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lamp-light


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfection. Chef's kiss.



gloating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

o’er,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_She








_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

press,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ah,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nevermore!









end of 13

2001 to 12. That's why I wanted the extra heart.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Then,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

methought,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

air


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

grew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

denser,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

perfumed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

from


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

an


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

unseen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

censer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Swung


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by

C.E.S.A.R.O.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seraphim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

whose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

foot-falls


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh damn. I should've used that gif in my Capital Chels Chieftains super models thread 

tinkled


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jog on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tufted


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

better post that! 


“Wretch,”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

done, check new posts 

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I got confused which thread I was in.  





cried


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😭

“thy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thee—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

by


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

these


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

he


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hath


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Respite—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

respite


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and










This should be my default response to certain threads/posts on here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful.







chef's kiss

nepenthe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

essentially Mani from heaven 

thy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

memories


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of 

The Gift of SHIVVICOCK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lenore;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quaff,

quaff it in, Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

oh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quaff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fat future bryan. 


kind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

nepenthe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

excellent use of Homeric prose. 



and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

forget


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171679769496367104


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it mucho. 












It's no future fat Bryan but I digress.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lost


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am dead over that, 



Lenore!”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Quoth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Prophet!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

said


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“thing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

evil!—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😈

prophet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

still,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

if


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bird


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

or


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

devil!—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Whether


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tempter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sent,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

or


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

whether


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tempest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tossed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ashore,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Desolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yet








oops I cannot spell.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

undaunted,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on



Spoiler: top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

desert


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

land


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

enchanted—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HaffrOn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

home









Merci Beaucoup from SHIVV Ze Stealer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horror


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

haunted—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

truly,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nice technique 


implore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

there—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

_is_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 


there


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

balm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gilead?—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

me,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I  🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

implore!”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quoth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Prophet!”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

said


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats on 110,000 replies  Looking forward to 111,111 

“thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of







There goes that spelling agayn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

evil!—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup







111,111 sounds titillating.


prophet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

still,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

if


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy SHIV. i AM REALLY FREAKED OUT BY THAT. FUCKING cap locks. 
   

or


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

devil!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heaven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bends


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

above


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eaux-emme-geee that horse!











us— 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

by

(God is my next word 😏)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

God

OoOoOoOoOoOo......meeeegaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

we


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

both


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

adore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this









SHIVV ze conformist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soul 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

laden not the bin one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

if,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

within


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

👏

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

distant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

Aidenn,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love your use of Aiden. 


It


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV DAY! 

shall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clasp


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sainted


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

iron maiden


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whom


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lenore—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clasp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

radiant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maiden


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

whom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

angels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

name


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lenore.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quoth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raven
















Think we are finishing 16/18.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

word


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

our


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sign


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

parting,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bird 🐦


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

or


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fiend!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shrieked,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thought you would go for a shreked. lol

upstarting—


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Get



these hands


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

into


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tempest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the










Just posted this in the wrong window.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just noticed that  

Night's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am still dead.










Plutonian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂🤣

shore!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leave


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

no


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

plume


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ass














OOPS, the word is


as


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

token


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

insert Jade Cargill emoji 

lie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thigh























Lo siento. The word is 


thy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soul 💙

17K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats on 17k

















hath


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 

spoken!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leave


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loneliness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unbroken!—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bust


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

above


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

door!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

thy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

thy CAWC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

form


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love it, Maggle! 

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

je t'aime, Maggle!




off


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door!”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Quoth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the cawk says


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣

Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

“Nevermore.”


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the ewww day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raven










(Repostamania )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

never


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

flitting,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it.



still


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sitting,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

_still_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sitting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pallid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pallas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

above


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

door;


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

his


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

have


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

seeming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of







Damn eyesight!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

demon’s


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dreaming,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙💙

lamp-light


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

o’er


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

him


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

streaming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

throws


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

his


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floor;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nice song to post. 


And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

my


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soul


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

from


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

out


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shadow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that x2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

floating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

on


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

floor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lifted—


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

uplifting 


nevermore!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Raven







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*brought*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*to*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*you *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*by* gawd kenny omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Team*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV.  *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*We're*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*back,*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*better*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*than Da Cawc*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ever.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Summer







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*of*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL* 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*EVER *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*a








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*day.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Summer







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*of*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL





















*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*cumming *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*to*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*a

















*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theatre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*near








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*
you.* 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

They


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


told


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

us


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*










to *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

get


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

room


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

we


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*I was thinking of that banana donut gif.


did!







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Take








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*







   


a*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*bow








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*chef's lick!!!!



Team*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL 💙














💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV. 🧡 







🧡 *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*WE








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*THE














*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*ONES!!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*


GOOSE!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOOSE!! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* YOUR CODE IS SHOWING. 


GOOSE!!!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*DAMN CAPS!!!!!! 

MOOSE! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*


MOOSE!!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*MOOSE!!! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*HOSK!







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*HOSK!! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*HOSK!!!





















*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*AS*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*YOU







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*WERE. 🧡💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*FIN.*
















💙 







🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really love that combo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*White*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Rabbit*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Song*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*by  *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Jefferson*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Airplane*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

One


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

makes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

larger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

abi roadkill 

And THE CAWC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

makes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it and you, Maggle.  

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

small


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And JackASSgan has a tiny peen.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mother 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡

gives


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thank you.

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 

do







Queen of Mani Hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

anything


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

at @admin :CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SQC wants it all. Colour me unsurprised.

Go









I added another sentence to my pm.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 

ask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

When


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ten


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

feet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You got BIG!!!!     

And abi's still a bitch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

if


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chasing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

rabbits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

know


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you're


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

going


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

'em


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😂

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hookah-smoking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

caterpillar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has







aka Germany has mostly shitty posters,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

given


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the










Not sure what this gif is about lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Stern practicing his Rock and Austin crap .


call


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forgot about that lmfao

Call


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

When


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

small










Jackie Redmond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

men


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

chessboard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

up ☝☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

tell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

where


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That gif always reminds me of gerbage 🤣

go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it's true but I refuse to think of old refuse.


And


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you've


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

had


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

kind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of







damned eyes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mushroom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And S&M


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moving


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

low


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go







lol da sniffah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

think


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

she'll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

know


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

When


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

logic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡

proportion


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Have


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fallen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sloppy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dead


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the  CAWK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

White


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Knight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

talking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

backwards


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

well played.










And Is that the footlong? And then some...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

off


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

her


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

head


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

what


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dormouse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

said


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Feed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

head


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feed







😲😲😲


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

head


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*song







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*brought*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*to







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*you








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

by*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Team*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*









CHEL 💙* 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV. 🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*  

We're*







damn eyesight agayn







.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*back,*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Jack,







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*and








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* 

better* 

who betta than you?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

than


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*I'm dying. That pal killed me.

ever.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy 



*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Summer*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*of*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CHEL
















*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*SHIV 🧡🧡*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*je t'aime 

4*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*EVER








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*and*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*a








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*day.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*The*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

Summer*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*of*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Her name is Sommer Ray if you want a free celeb post.


CHEL *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Done. Merci beaucoup 

*SHIV








*

Just found this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Never seen that before. 

cumming














*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*soon








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*







😆 


to







I need new glasses.  *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*a*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*theatre







jazz hands are theatrical. lol  *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*near








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

you.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*They








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*
















told*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*us








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

to







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*get








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

are his hands big enough, SQC?

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*room








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

so*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*We

















*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*too bad we can't get Brock and Seth to stare in each other's eyes.

did!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Take








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*bow








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*

Team







nuelle.

*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CHEL 💙















💙*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHIV. 🧡 🧡* *🧡🧡*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*WE








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*THE







*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*ONES!!!!!! ☝☝☝☝☝☝








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Sami> DUISOS Y ROMAN

GOOSE!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOOSE!! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*GOOSE!!! *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*MOOSE! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Congrats on your code not showing this time. 

MOOSE!!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*MOOSE!!! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*HOSK!*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*HOSK!!














*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*HOSK!!!





















*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*AS








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*









YOU *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*WERE 







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*FIN.










💙 







🧡 *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*CH*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely love the new addition.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

oops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

laughing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mirthful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

harmony

880 to 12


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mellifluous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friendship 

keep an eye on op.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eye


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

aye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

indeed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

indeedy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

do


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

goose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

goose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

goose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK insert gif here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elsa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

angel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Us


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

magical


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sublime y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heelish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bestest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

brilliant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

resplendent


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shiny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reflection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

mirror


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fairest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

justice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peace


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

joy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

happy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wonderful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You Me Us    Oh noes, SHIVV BREAKING DEM RULES AGAYN. damn cap locks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AND lol cap locks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

moves


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jagger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

👏 

Perfection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pinnacle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Appreciation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVCHO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lovely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

austin Me.🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

played.










You went over 17.8 and I forgot to mention it.📣


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jovi Nuit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Outfit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexy

111K







must go screenshot now!

Merci beaucoup 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juices.









worship Me!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

guilty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasures


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

beautiful 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

blue 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

true 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

heartfelt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

emotional


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

windows


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

soul 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pure 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

love 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EVER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and (JackaSSgaN is tinier than micro Adam Cole)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EEEEEE...... a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day.(it takes all day for his gf to find his puny peen.)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forces 💪


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

powerful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

strength


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friendship


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

means


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

everything


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

touching


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

greatness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bestest cawk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

excellent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SQC hmm does the C stand for cawk?

I believe this must be a word somewhere.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vulpine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

invention!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

extension.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hirsute


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ten


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Six


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have til FIVE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Four


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three is more than JacJaSSgaN has.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Two


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One OP can suck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Next


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CELEBRATION!  










*111,111K







*

Merci Beaucoup. Je t'aime.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Flawless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

perfection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

smooth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sleek


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful

(loved your Beautiful post 😍......and Umani 😏)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merci beaucoup  she is very alluring.

alluring or friendship take your pick.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Searching


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh well, I gave it all away in the other thread.

Cover as in Cover songs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seeing 👀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

believing. I do believe you solved my puzzle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bolieving


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elsa Jean's older sister


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BLACKED


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kinky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

giggety


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWK 

I am tapping out on the wrestling thread. too slow I can handle both of these though.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Licker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stylin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

profilin' I need your lastt avi the red and black one now. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful

but my word is snapper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Boom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

explosive


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

juices OC is ackshually a great wrestler.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

guilty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pleasures


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum

67,400


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Male 

cool, I did not realize that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

angel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

body


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

milestone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deserved


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVVING  

when you hit your milestone, I will hit a half milestone.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TV-MA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TV-MA...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

NI....CE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RQ I can't spell arc correctly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hominy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

corn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ette


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pockets 🍾


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

County


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gift


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of whose cock? swerve's cock!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CAWC!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWC!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CAWC!!! 

IF YA SMELLLLLL...... what the CAWC...... is...... CUMMING.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

swallow GULP!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Milestone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Party


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orgy









Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wonderful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfection



























Hey, Look! It's Mani Poppins!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani Poppins






resplendent!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

shiny 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glowing 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

glittering


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shimmering


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sparkling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dazzling

5922 til kratos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Now I hope he ain't returning 

Berried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blue berried

aseka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

unsubscribeh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

demoddeh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

stahp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I remembered the rest. 

Police!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I guess stahp watching 

COPS!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

somebody is watching...

coppers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chuckles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV   aka Team Technique


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deluxe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edition


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Do


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Disturb!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that means you, f'n kid. 

They


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

told


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

us


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

get







f'n kid.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

room


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

did


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near upskirt bray ovah here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forgot the Becky ones  

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

forgot this too.







plus braylexa

I am going to post everything in the gif thread for quicker access.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!









forgot we were in the same thread as this,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELS!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELS!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELS!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MANI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MANI!!

do the devil after the three.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MANI!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I meant three more Manis with the devil,but I'll allow it. NEXT TIME!

SHIVVY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

oops. me tired 

SHIVVY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't blame ya. Probably can't speak cause your tongue is so tired.

SHIVVY!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nuit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Random


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arbitrary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Reply


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

replies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

convivial


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

gone

(op)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deleted to quote his gif.

we can go there if you want to.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heart

new thread would be


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

greatness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BEST


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV CAWC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a long time  ever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a a bloody Mox invades our thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

of


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV









MERCI BEAUCOUP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cumming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a

JackaSSGaN is a little deeked asshole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

theatre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

near


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

told


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Us


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

get


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

these hands a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

room

maybe another one too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

did!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bow 

IT GIRL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHEL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ONES!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOOSE!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOOSE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWC!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CAWC!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAWC!!!    

HOSK on 888


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!!










no trace of that site now. i hope I got all your hearts right today. I think I did.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELS!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELS!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELS!!!

you should check the dumpster when you can, and see if I botched anything from today.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV!!

ackshually I missed my chance to eyeroll your dumpster post.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIV!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MANI!

guess there will be six of these on word 3.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MANI!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MANI!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WERE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*FIN.










💙 







🧡 *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*









CH































*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nectar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Smile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Precious
💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendid 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Supremely You are muy splendid though. 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magnificent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breathtaking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dazzling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blinding


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burning


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pussy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t'adore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

wearing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fitting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazed 😏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunned


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glorious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sublime 

SQC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely

SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HollY y Mani y Chelseh

Pure Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hugz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweetheart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Precious 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heart 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heavenly 💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harmony


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peaceful I am always at peace when you are with me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweetness 💋 💋 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lovely 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful 🧡💙

You need to master the music thread more, young padawan to achieve true SPAMBOT! I need to train you more.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice 

Excusez-moi, I was posting in the RAW thread too, haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I can take more than that though. 

loving


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

503 to 11 I hope you enjoyed that goose. I know I did.  

Immaculate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Always enjoying your goosing and hosking 

Pleasure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I could tell because you were HOSKING!!! me back. I might be pushing into your back with my new guardian spoon postion tonight.

Dripping


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spooning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was such an epic day for you e cleet. You are becoming the master, and I don't mind being at your feet because of the upskirt potential.  especially if Tom Jones is singing.

Proud of you. 


more of the spoon










Mani on Top SHIVVY THE BOTTOM.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That is wonderfully put, SHIVVY 

upskirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mouthwatering


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

enchanting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to you I now know how to pronounce Je t'aime. 💙🧡 

Captivating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fascinating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bewitching


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charming 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cultured

💙🧡

anything section adapting thread fav candy. Pay it a visit, HBIC. POR FAVOR


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Delicious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tasty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

savory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lip-licking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure









You touch me in the best way possible.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ethereal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Celestial


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sublime 

You me Us  💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

forever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eternal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

everlasting









Should I add DELUXE to our thread name?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darling


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweetheart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning Angel 

When I sent you the Bonjour pm on October 30, you had 34,674. My how you have grown.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

U da cutest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2nd cutest sweetheart. guess that counts as a post.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I can change it to first words that come to mind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No reason to change. Our room, Our rules.

I thought of your counter to LNCISB. It involves jackasSGaN jSGNCISSmol


Reine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMAO 

cœurs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coors hearts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry I am beyond slow today. maybe a slight hangover. 

Heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

no worries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm fine. I defended your honor. You can have that paddlin' later. 

Perfection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heavenly 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

body


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cuddle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tasty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toasty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lingerie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Classy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Krista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love










Krista makes me go full ron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot 🔥

Krista made me realize that I love women


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuego

She reinforced that fact with me.

Thanks for all the old hearts from yesteryear in this thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Her pansexuality in the Mani movies is an amazing trait 💪



Space 🌌


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

reentry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Exciting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there a new smiley? Both moose and shiv are on the bottom row now when only shiv was.

titillating . those panties


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I noticed that too, but I don't see a new smiley. Admin giving us false hopes 

Aroused


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Teasing admins


Tease


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Passionate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

passionately


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Intense


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

intenser


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bathing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Relax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

massage









needs to be a little higher.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Taking
off the towel immediately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch your eye.. I know it's been hurting










That towel is cumming off too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well said 

Love 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MANIfold


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

touched


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

U2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New page
900


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing. I think I have slightly more posts than you here and I had no real memory of doing so back in the day.










So mani versions of us.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep
30 more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only 30?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Now you have 31 more. After I post my reply it's back to 30


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought you meant we had 30 variations of CHELSHIV so i was hoping we could get it to 69! I'm so out of it sometimes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to see The Duff Muff  

My Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Art


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thou


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kollection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Impressive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

derriere


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blushing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful

Your words can bring joy to my heart and tears to my eyes. I You.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

aussi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

aussie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banned banderson He acknowledged you in the end.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Absolutely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good riddance.









Don't forsake the music thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mercy. You can show me mercy later, if you want to. But I can take it, if you don't.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Naughty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sounds hot!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You first used that when I offered to show you some dirtier gifs like the Alien who guarded you that one night. You said it was like Emmanuelle in Space. 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memba? Would you like to see my member?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't want to poke you in the eye.Poke is for another place.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

When brain stops working


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey,my brain has been on strike for years.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Loving 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You 🧡 
took a bit to get my screenshot right!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Habibi 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Je t'adore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jey duiso


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Feeling DUIcey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ucey Goosey 

Idon't geel like looking for my goose gif. Gonna have to put it in the thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ucey Hosky Harris


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect Kombo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finish me


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anytime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani times THE SHIV SHALL RISE AGAYN!!!!

 

BLACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hahaha, this new kombo is MAni-ficent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Need dat OhhhhhhMos tent pole smiley. 

Glad you are back. Mission 11 for you now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hell yeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Hell NO!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team XXXtreme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team 69er


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

69er Slam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suplex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

City


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cuntry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cuntissential


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark  5


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent!

I got you to 11 and screenshot it. now wait for the acknowledgement. 










Take a bow, HBIC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You deserve it, sweetheart.

   🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clarissima


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slow SHIVVY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sizzling










Love this GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it too.  


Sexy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stunning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Partner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Squad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flying


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Colour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

red


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Us 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Us 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Us


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

US :sampaioc*ck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trois


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sign me up!MAni MArquee y MAndy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

eXXXciting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

titillating


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Superb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Supreme


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Splendid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

surreal

It is so surreal that I am here with you. Would never have believed that on June 01.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Same here. Thank you so much for everything, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

balls of fire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friend


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You  💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

loved...among other things.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweetheart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess what. I hearted and quoted prosper's post while looking at yours. That's why I went full BLACKED.

 iT DID GET ME AN EXTRA LIKE but that BBC was for you. You earned it. lol

I love you too sweetest heart and my favorite bi-lingual French woman. voleur can't remember. I;m tongue tied.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You are MAni-ficent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to watch you play twister with Krista naked, of course. CHELSHIV'S gonna CHELSHIV








+








I tthink she's ready.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This gives me an idea. Cumming soon on WF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

contortion


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Claraxis so beautiful. I love her.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely 😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heartfelt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sincere.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Delightful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

divine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Angelic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heavenly body


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Titillating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LICKING


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

please post this!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Well done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thatt one is fantastic!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm flattered


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I promise


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Milestone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Down










I remember when you sent me this GIF for the first time. It's super cute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do love it. Love other things too. 

Going down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nice body


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hugs and kisses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and ever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

i 'memba


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We are in silent mode now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

feel free, Mani.  waiting to heart it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess you didnt want that gif above.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Slow Time Chels strikes agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV ROY























mERCI FOR POSTING the cleet gif.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

A possible new username


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rename king homer SHIVROI 

 SKYE BLUE SHIVV still is the front runner.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And xoxo will become mani


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it and you ManiMaggle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heart Eyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sexy eyes

this gif is for you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ti Amo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Te Amo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je t'aime.Only the 10th to ever reach this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you so much, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful thread por favor. 

I feel the same about you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy 20 weeks of CHELSHIVVING!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Happy CHELSHIV Day! 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I celebrate it every moment with you. care for a drink?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deluxe 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deluxe 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edition


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hola!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greetings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salutations :shrekspeare


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡💙









Love this combo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's perfect.The other queen is just too damn big. Sounds like a convo we had yesterday.

Great to see you. That is def one of our best combos my Reine.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 'memba that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

'Twas a big mamba memba


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can have this one too, if you want.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New one!!! almost looks robotic. Titanium love.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PLUS a Day!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

505 until 70007 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love your countdown.  10001 posts if I make it there. then I try for 80008


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heartfelt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

touching


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glorious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ma(g)nificent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Us


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Us


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are







in my eyes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

needed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Inspiration


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Red


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like to read that; 

hug


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kisses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Licks









My mon Bats don't shiv, you see. origin of my name. from a comic.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You never posted the hot tub gif. leaving reactions on the floor. :trippscust


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Delicious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want a slice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jolly Green Giant on shambles.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOATy Kombo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lend me a hand?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Crown 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jewel💎💎💎💎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Megathread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny o-MEGA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

200 199 until 20K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome.

Your e-deek is Brobdingnagian.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuuuugeeee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That is amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Instead of Bray, she should become involved with Omos a foot long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I omos @KC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just posted this for you to use/


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was so much fun!Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

x3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

awesome.gif silent for a bit; One guy is laughing his ass off at mu Bliss posts. 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Saw that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Almost


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

aussi 

without the e


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And definitely not dumb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are clever, indeedy. She isn't"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

69696


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I saved this for you today.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you 😍 Hoping that you'll be feeling better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Already am. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Happy to hear


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umm 










Posted it 3 times


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Duck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

His voice though. I will search for the vid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Your pick. Hell, I'll just do them all.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Found this new gif:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it y tu.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

for you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kombo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

seizure time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The forgotten thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OOPS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋 💋 💋 to make it feel better.💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

19991


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

countdown starts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋  💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can rest at any time. I can get to 69900 later. 107 tomorrow is a breeze for us.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you  That is a lovely GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It reminds me of something.I'll come up with it later.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4 until 69900


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup. I did post in the a-z thread behind your back though. cheating shivvy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Exact opposite, truly!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't belee I aackshually posted this...twice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2 more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got it!!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

69996


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol I thought this was another 69 reference.  

Almost there.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfekt!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

since July 2022


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That is amazing. I love















it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that gif 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just popped up today and I thought it was incredible. Fell in love with it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very true


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just mentioned this thread and you already had been here. This is why you are HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Found this gif earlier but forgot to use it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd def. be using that.    

This too:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bet you lick/like this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Think we used this one before


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe. Still titillating my....juices. next scene starts the standing .


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

abandon other room. dude posted there.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat magic.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Think we are looking on the same page for gfs.lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very likely. It's a CHELSHIV thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV with dat cohesion.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Prescott1189


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You feelin' okay,Chels? Just checkin'.Now I am clipping all the g's from my words after that cawc clippin' session.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yup, multi-tasked a bit. Hoping that you are well too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm okay. Glad you are well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 to go...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

4 milestones today 

216K 
70K 
70007 
114K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIVV!!!!! You are right. Just gotta save that last one.

Merci Beaucouop. You kept me going. That will be like 226 replies or something today.










I love this cute AF gif.    7 now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love it too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it and you too.💙💙💙💙💙💙

Me every night falling asleep on the keyboard.










4 Je t'aime infiniment.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 to go...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did it! 4th times the charm,I suppose.

























Mercvi Beaucoup I need to SS it and also see how mani posts of yours I missed. Bonne Nuit, Chelsea.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats, SHIVVY! 










Some wonderful CHELSHIVVING today. Bonne nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mani, you are the bestest!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love that one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love you too. I think you will be CHELSEA 3K manana. Pretty soon your hiatus will be factored in and watch that number explode. 

That gif above is another CHELSHIV iteration perhaps?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yup, we can add it to our archive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The BAD CHELSHIVS are on top or bottom, whatever feels right.

I don't think I posted this in here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne nuit, sweetheart.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonjour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just realized that I botched the  combo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't notice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I could've used this one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those belong together.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant, MAggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope this one pleases you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta make sure yu are eating well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Leda Bear?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa SHIVVY is here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for coming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grazie!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish she was holding that 12" thing I mentioned earlier.  Nice gif. Keep up the good thieving work,
You can have the flashing one too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfekt GIF!

More thieving here:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perked up my pecker, I'll tell you what! 

You are a beautiful, elegant, high class thief in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that pun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only 10 to go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I couldn't post this in the wrestler thread,so here it is


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BAD CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙 U 4EV+EV+1+69696


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋

I love what yo u did there. Beautiful,I should call that number.


💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You choking me out.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna CHEL-JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hlkaru SHIVa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

History and Herstory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Our Story


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfekt!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forgot to post the lovely GIFs you sent me. Might just start. Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do love you so.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Would suck at ice skating.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double dickher decker sandwich 










34 to go!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What a GIF!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

same woman on the phone. Luv me some power girl.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I give you so mani tasty treats. Nice technique.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can borrow this one too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Cawc Chels >>>>>>>>>> Blackpool Combat Club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

254K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci bEAUCOUP FOR NOTICING. F'N cap locks.

BCC is our new team Big (e) Cawc Collective


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice Lady Snake.  Your e-deek is running wild.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deek Deekerson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YUUUUGE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love that a fuckton.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suave Stealer Sneaky SHIVVY giving it to BTChels as good as she gets. Now onto SQC!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋😍💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I meant the other one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I bolieve I used both


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

114,500 repies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina's SD attire...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup  Je t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Proud of my Ms. Mani   

Je t'aime infiniment


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you and your company so!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

15


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy










it's new!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We do milestones in our threads. 217Kas soon as ou get it.



















Merci beaucoup! Je t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne nuit 😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne nuit 😍😍 

no pm? See you later.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Found a variation of the wood gif 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister Chelseh, I knew you'd cum.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AG having her way with you


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steal this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greetings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thirsty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love how the two gifs look together


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New CHELSHIV?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seems like it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

7 t 71K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harmony


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Melody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tune


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Manificent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful I had elegant 4 u in other thread but keyboard allowed hephaestus    to beat me to it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Supremely 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sublimely


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greatest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHEL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

38K

SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 

4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eva Ever  Love your disco ball


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

day 

Bonne nuit, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet dreams, sweetheart Je t'aime infiniment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prediction: I do believe we shall see the Return of BTChels 3K soon. It seemed impossible but Mani magic is unstoppable.


















EDIT: Soothsayer SHIVVY was correct.









BTC 3000


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Woo-hoo! 

Merci beaucoup! 

My new mask gave me super powers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like your mask mucho!









Great to see you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

115,000 replies!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyro gonna get berried!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Same thing we do when we are double teaming Krista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just follow your lead,HBIC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dinner is almost ready. i'lltryto catch up later. BOnne nuit. Je t'aime.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne nuit, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

256K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

22K replies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Darkness is here


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Chelissima! 💙 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍🤗🤗🤗


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope this isn't a dream. 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JTM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry I took so long. Raging headache and took a bit to find pills.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No worries, SHIVVY  Hoping you'll be feeling better very soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, fewer than 1K to 9&8 Hard to keep track


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blame Daddy MaLICC for the lamb theme 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne Nuit, Mani. Je t'aime profundiment!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

32 to 257K!!!!








💙🧡







💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I bolieve we did it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome. As I prophesied in a message you have not read! you carried the weight. Mani is the One.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sick as a dog but i am always here for you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Please feel free to rest as much as you need, remember that I cracked last month too. Health is the most important


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm fine right now. WORST CHELSHIV EVER and a day energized me.

Thank You, BTC!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love YOU!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Je t'aime aussi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je t'aime davantage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

friend  8 to go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adorable 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sex Six 😅


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sux


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY, you have 2 reacts until 218,218


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

didn't know. 3 for you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

1 to go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 to go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

218,218 official


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 4 U!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

39K!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10th person ever!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2 screenshots 

Merci beaucoup 

Better enjoy my 30(k)s, because I'll be entering my 40(k)s soon. A woman's nightmare 

Bonne nuit, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manipause doth sucketh

I took one here and on your home.

Bonne Nuit, sweetheart!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I made him sad about TK's booking.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Noticed that when I went through your posts 🤣


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not even an eye roll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡








*CHELSHIV* *7**.**8K*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Takes a licking...


































You can use any of these if you lick like.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You could use this. 4 to 116K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

remember I wanted to end a word in C so Chelseh could be used. my cheatsheet: 18 Girl Names Ending in C | Nameberry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lol shit I fucked up things today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

too late


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I died when that guy beat me to chelseh. Merci beaucoup. Je t'aime


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great GIF 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That is 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We've done omos 300pages!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

No


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bayley 😂


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Bayley 😂


Jobber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nice new 1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome never seen that before.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goddamn now I am torturing myself 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks delish.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Te amo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can use MAH PUSSAY because i only posted t here I think. If I'm wrong, lo siento


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy! Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fucking hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

should go post these in VS thread


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hold on, I bolieve I posted one in the VS and two in the Celebs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

God, she's awesome. So skinny yet her breasts are so large.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One word:ackshually  Acknowledged!!!!









Pyro







et

















I also discovered another meaning of BTC.


Spoiler: BTC =



Booty Twerkin' CHELS!

































I see you, BTC.









Love BWC SHIVVY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love the new BTC meaning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HMM Should I call you The Ocha? Just not the panocha!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You're very close to 219K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

_now kiss_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the guy in the background thinking the same thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They def fucked!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

✂✂✂✂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Found tape of you dancing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tu es awesome et belle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tu es magnifique


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thank You


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

5 words: The Mani Big Time Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 words that made all the difference.










 💙  infiniment!!!!!! +1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

39 to 40!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

6


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing gif!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Acknowledged!!!!








7,666 til Umango


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙💙💙💙🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙💙💙💙







🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wet ☔☂☔

19,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















 💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emmandyelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unconditional love.









Be good.🧡💙


----------

